# Official Raw Discussion Thread 8/8



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Live on Raw, WWE Champions John Cena and CM Punk will be in action. Plus, both Superstars will sign the contract for their unprecedented Undisputed WWE Title Match at SummerSlam. Don't miss the excitement Monday night at 9/8 CT on USA Network.

Discuss.​


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am looking forward to it! Contract signings are usually pretty boring but the show should be good.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So who's going through the table tonight?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Always enjoy a good contract signing. Should be an interesting Raw. (Y)

McIntyre plz.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Brye said:


> McIntyre plz.


THIS.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't even know how I'm supposed to enjoy this Raw tonight. The London riots are right on my doorstep. It's just fires, police, damage and people everywhere.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

I missed the first half hour of Raw since July started, and will tonight because I'm going to the movies to see Cowboys and Aliens... That being said, I hope they don't start off with an awesome segment like they did last week... Hot damN!


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

I guarentee one will face Swagger lol. Maybe the other one will face McIntyre or Truth? Wonder where they go with Mysterio maybe have Del Rio injure him? I cant wait to see how they fill out the SS card. Also hope the show ends with something controversial and make us really want to see Summerslam and not another staredown with themes. I wanna see hatred out of these two. And no more Punk sucking up to the fans.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> Don't even know how I'm supposed to enjoy this Raw tonight. The London riots are right on my doorstep. It's just fires, police, damage and people everywhere.


I really feel for ya.

Looking at it on the news is scary enough but to actually have it on your own doorstep must be damn frightening.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> So who's going through the table tonight?


Hopefully Michael Cole.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

TankOfRate said:


> Don't even know how I'm supposed to enjoy this Raw tonight. The London riots are right on my doorstep. It's just fires, police, damage and people everywhere.


Hope you stay safe down there. Everybody down there that are near the riots, hope you guys are doing ok.

Should be a good show. Great especially from last night;s atrocity. Punk/Cena contract signing should make for some great TV.

I expect a pointless match involving Morrison/Riley v. Ziggler/Truth because apparently that is how you build intrigue to a match.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Don't even know how I'm supposed to enjoy this Raw tonight. The London riots are right on my doorstep. It's just fires, police, damage and people everywhere.


Fucking morons!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Watching Raw won't affect my recent sleeping schedule, so yeah, I'll be keeping an eye on it. Looking forward to seeing Punk wrestling.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

they are rioting, because they have read the summerslam spoilers, that cena is going over, again? 

but to be serious, stay safe man, looks bad on the t.v, and now started in birmingham too


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Winning™;10105149 said:


> Hope you stay safe down there. Everybody down there that are near the riots, hope you guys are doing ok.
> 
> Should be a good show. Great especially from last night;s atrocity. Punk/Cena contract signing should make for some great TV.
> 
> I expect a pointless match involving Morrison/Riley v. Ziggler/Truth because apparently that is how you build intrigue to a match.


I have no idea why they constantly do that. Morrison and Truth have literally just been doing random matches ever since Morrison came back with no build at all. Maybe they're trying not to have them in a storyline so they're just slowly trying to kill the steam? I'm not sure but I can't say I have much interest in that anymore and Ziggler/Riley could be alright but I don't see it being much more. A guy like Ziggler could use a rub from someone like Mick Foley right about now.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

maybe they'll actually have morrison win a match since coming back


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm very much expecting a non-blockbuster ending like last week. Hopefully the meat of the show is good.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Hopefully they do something to get me excited for Summerslam.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's hoping for a better show than last week where it all went down hill after an awesome first segment.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> So who's going through the table tonight?


You can't GTS someone through a table


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for raw tonight.

John Cena/ CM Punk in a contract sign should open up the show.

Kofi Kingston vs Alberto Del Rio.

Alex Riley vs Dolph Ziggler.

CM Punk vs The Miz.

John Cena vs R-Truth.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> Hopefully Michael Cole.


Yes please.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope you're alright.. There were riots here in wisconsin a few days ago but it's not at the level that it is in London. Let's hope we have a great Raw without the cheesy music wars. I'm really hoping to see another Miz/Truth promo.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> You can't GTS someone through a table



well technically you could, but it'd require a LOT of selling from the other person's perspective


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

morris3333 said:


> my Predict for raw tonight.
> 
> John Cena/ CM Punk in a contract sign should open up the show.
> 
> ...


John Cena/ CM Punk in a contract sign should open up the show.

That will most likely close the show.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Cena/Mysterio vs Punk/Miz
A-RY vs Ziggler
John Morrison vs R-Truth(or at least do something that sets up this match at SS)


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cant wait for Raw a little less than 3 hours!


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

raw in my hometown tonight, yeaaaahhh buddy! lol raw should be sick tonight, i hope john cena gets outwrestled for the 526th time lol


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena and Punk will most likely be tag team partners, would be interesting to see something like Cena walking out on Punk in a tag match unfold.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sirpepsi said:


> maybe they'll actually have morrison win a match since coming back


Dont be so stupid!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> Don't even know how I'm supposed to enjoy this Raw tonight. The London riots are right on my doorstep. It's just fires, police, damage and people everywhere.


They all need fucked into jail and their own bats taken to them. Fucking disgraceful it is and for what? Absolutely nothing. I hope it doesn't spread any further and calms down. Maybe you guys need to borrow some good old fashioned Belfast police. We sure as hell know how to deal with all this crap lol. 

As for Raw, I'll be watching in the morning as I have an early start tomorrow. Hopefully we get a good one.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> They all need fucked into jail and their own bats taken to them. Fucking disgraceful it is and for what? Absolutely nothing. I hope it doesn't spread any further and calms down. Maybe you guys need to borrow some good old fashioned Belfast police. We sure as hell know how to deal with all this crap lol.
> 
> As for Raw, I'll be watching in the morning as I have an early start tomorrow. Hopefully we get a good one.


And there are people actually defending them. "They're just fighting back against the Government for taking things away from us!!! We the people are looted everyday of our lives!!!"

Ugh fuck this, it's like dealing with TNA apologists.

To make this on topic, I'm expecting the best from Raw tonight.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

I could definitely see a Cena/Punk vs. Truth/Miz main event tonight.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Contract signing?!? It's a conspiracy...C-O-N...Spiracy.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> And there are people actually defending them. "They're just fighting back against the Government for taking things away from us!!! We the people are looted everyday of our lives!!!"
> 
> Ugh fuck this, it's like dealing with TNA apologists.
> 
> To make this on topic, I'm expecting the best from Raw tonight.


Really? I haven't seen anybody defending them. All the football matches have just been cancelled too. It's just a disgrace.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone think HHH being the ref for Punk/Cena would make things more interesting?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Cant wait,Punk is going to do something epic today,i can feel it in my bones LOL!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> Hope you stay safe down there. Everybody down there that are near the riots, hope you guys are doing ok.
> 
> Should be a good show. Great especially from last night;s atrocity. Punk/Cena contract signing should make for some great TV.
> 
> I expect a pointless match involving Morrison/Riley v. Ziggler/Truth because apparently that is how you build intrigue to a match.


Um, people do realize that tag matches involving singles feuds has been a staple of wrestling for a long time, right?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Really? I haven't seen anybody defending them. All the football matches have just been cancelled too. It's just a disgrace.


2 is far from everyone.....


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Less then two hours till Raw.. Ya i went there


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Better be good!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JakeC_91 said:


> 2 is far from everyone.....


2 what?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Really? I haven't seen anybody defending them. All the football matches have just been cancelled too. It's just a disgrace.


Oh, it happens. The "I'm such a humanist!" types will defend anything.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> Oh, it happens. The "I'm such a humanist!" types will defend anything.


I was going to go to bed but I just can't stop watching all the footage on BBC News. They are actual fucking animals. That clip of them climbing on the walls in Ladbrokes and pulling down the TV, they look like apes.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

fpalm Jesus. I really hate living here sometimes.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

lol starbuck who excited for another great raw we should get a great show being the go home show fingers crosssed because wwe quality has seen significant improvement in the last 1.5 months


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> I was going to go to bed but I just can't stop watching all the footage on BBC News. They are actual fucking animals. That clip of them climbing on the walls in Ladbrokes and pulling down the TV, they look like apes.


A lot of people just need an excuse to be stupid and worthless... 

And hopefully Raw is better than last week. If it ends as flat this week I don't know if I'd want to waste my time with Summerslam.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> fpalm Jesus. I really hate living here sometimes.


I've had my share of this shit considering where I live lol.



Kabraxal said:


> A lot of people just need an excuse to be stupid and worthless...
> 
> And hopefully Raw is better than last week. If it ends as flat this week I don't know if I'd want to waste my time with Summerslam.


I can't even think about Raw right now tbh. I'm actually fucking disgusted watching all this.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> I've had my share of this shit considering where I live lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even think about Raw right now tbh. I'm actually fucking disgusted watching all this.


It isn't on over here so I haven't been exposed as much.. and at this point I'm not surprised by humanity so I don't get as disgusted or such over it. I've come to expect it. I really wouldn't be surprised to see a riot after a wrestling match one day.......


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

what you watching starbuck that discusting lol


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

99FELONIEZ said:


> raw in my hometown tonight, yeaaaahhh buddy! lol raw should be sick tonight, i hope john cena gets outwrestled for the 526th time lol


 change of plans, going to raw tonight! finally getting my cm punk best in the world tee lol


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Just to let you guys know, theres a thread concerning the riots in the news related section: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/news-related-articles/566829-riots-london.html 

I'll be keeping an eye on the situation too as I watch Raw. Hopefully this shit dies down by then because this is really getting out of hand.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

wwefrank said:


> what you watching starbuck that discusting lol


Hardcore Justice. 

No not really, there's a big mess going on in and around London right now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

wwefrank said:


> what you watching starbuck that discusting lol


Turn to any non American news channel or website and you'll find out. The Americans aren't covering it, surprise surprise.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Don't even know how I'm supposed to enjoy this Raw tonight. The London riots are right on my doorstep. It's just fires, police, damage and people everywhere.


stay safe out there


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

With JR back, we can only hope for an advert for Skittles.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> fpalm Jesus. I really hate living here sometimes.


Pretty glad I moved out of there a few months ago. I know a few people living over there though so hopefully they're ok.

Wonder if Ryder will be on raw again this week, to be on topic also


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Hope any Londoners amongst us are safe and able to enjoy tonight's show.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

oh yeah is there like a bombing or something bad in london im from melbourne oh shit i just saw it wow lol fire riots omg poor london


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Raw in London tonight? AWWWW YEEEEEAAAAAA.

Extra Cena heat and extra pop for Punk.

FUCK YEAH


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope tonight's Raw is something fantastic. I really need a massive distraction right now.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> It isn't on over here so I haven't been exposed as much.. and at this point I'm not surprised by humanity so I don't get as disgusted or such over it. I've come to expect it. I really wouldn't be surprised to see a riot after a wrestling match one day.......


Do you think a riot could have happened if Cena lost at ONT in 06 against van dam in ECW arena?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JDman said:


> Raw in London tonight? AWWWW YEEEEEAAAAAA.
> 
> Extra Cena heat and extra pop for Punk.
> 
> FUCK YEAH


Raw is in San Jose tonight lol, where did you get London from?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Why are people talking stupid? RAW in London tonight? What?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cant wait for Raw, Summerslam this Sunday!cant fucking wait to go!!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Less than an hour cant wait! What happens with Punk &Cena? HHH? Truth Conspiracy? Miz too? Riley &Ziggler. Gunna be a good one i hope!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> Why are people talking stupid? RAW in London tonight? What?


IT'S PUNK!! HE STARTED A MOVEMENT IN LONDON!! CULT OF PERSONALITY!! 

8*D


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DubC said:


> Cant wait for Raw, Summerslam this Sunday!cant fucking wait to go!!


I'm assuming that you have your signs and camera ready to go by then.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry I'm drunk...I read London and assumed RAW was there. I thought you guys talking about the riots might interfere with RAW or something.

Cali? Great, another shitty crowd. They better prove me wrong.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> I hope tonight's Raw is something fantastic. I really need a massive distraction right now.


This!
The past few weeks when RAW has been amazing it puts me in a better mind set. Idk how to explain it.
So really hoping this will be a great one, last weeks ending was week, 
but with this week being before SS I feel that the whole show will be awesome!


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Found a spoiler picture from tonight featuring John Laurinaitis.

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/1754601/81730639.jpg


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm just hoping Punk has some kind of match. They might hold him off TV wrestling another week though.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

LariatSavage said:


> I'm just hoping Punk has some kind of match. They might hold him off TV wrestling another week though.





Derek said:


> Live on Raw, WWE Champions John Cena and CM Punk will be in action. Plus, both Superstars will sign the contract for their unprecedented Undisputed WWE Title Match at SummerSlam. Don't miss the excitement Monday night at 9/8 CT on USA Network.
> 
> Discuss.


yeah.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

cena and punk are in action tonight on monday night raw


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

JDman said:


> Sorry I'm drunk...I read London and assumed RAW was there. I thought you guys talking about the riots might interfere with RAW or something.
> 
> Cali? Great, another shitty crowd. They better prove me wrong.


LOL it seems you did more than a few there mate.

Talk to ya when you sober UP. 

Yeah Raw is Punk..soon.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Just re-read a couple pages back...wow completely read that wrong. LMAO I think I'll stop drinking now so I can enjoy RAW.

Or I could keep drinking so I can enjoy RAW.  I'll see how it turns out.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start


What? Seriously?

In 30 mins.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

How do people STILL not know when RAW starts..


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> What? Seriously?
> 
> In 30 mins.


Oh no he didn't. 

Yeah soon we will see what happens. 

Man if they drop the ball tonight I will really be mad.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> How do people STILL not know when RAW starts..


Im not from the US, we dont get Raw "live".


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Don't even know how I'm supposed to enjoy this Raw tonight. The London riots are right on my doorstep. It's just fires, police, damage and people everywhere.


Where abouts are you? They pretty much fucked up a lot of Walthamstow aswell.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

But I gave you the US time. I can't answer your question not knowing where you live.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

think its going to be a poor raw tonight


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jordo said:


> think its going to be a poor raw tonight


Ahh the IWC never fails in its ability to stay off the depression meds and keep one foot on the ledge of the bridge...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Meh nvm.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I just realized...I feel a little happy before Raw starts tonight. You know why? I just beat Sonic Adventure and got all 130 emblems. :agree:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Where abouts are you? They fucked Walthamstow aswell.


South East.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hope everyone enjoys the show tonight (I know, I know. It's a long shot for some people here)

I'm excited, much like every week since this angle. Should be a good show.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It's fricking disgusting.I can't believe it. I can't believe it's been 3 day's since this shit started. This is just horrible. I didn't even know of this until this morning. Just goes to show how shitty Canadian/American media is. Not a single one of my friends even knew about this until I texted them.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fifteen minutes...


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

15 minuts


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

psx71 said:


> It's fricking disgusting.I can't believe it. I can't believe it's been 3 day's since this shit started. This is just horrible. I didn't even know of this until this morning. Just goes to show how shitty Canadian/American media is. Not a single one of my friends even knew about this until I texted them.


Agreed. I had no clue about this before I read this topic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Watching APA vs Road Dogg and Al Snow before raw starts :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really have to wonder about some of you folks' habits if you didn't know about the rioting. My guess is it isn't the media that's being ignorant. 8*D


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm now way too wired to sleep. Wish I never turned on the news now. Don't know whether to keep it on or turn over for Raw lol.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

7 minutes!! Let's go, I'm ready to see another "Pipebomb"!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why am I watching Raw tonight? 

Say it with me: 

C-M-FUCKIN'-PUNK!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Why am I watching Raw tonight?
> 
> Say it with me:
> 
> C-M-FUCKIN'-PUNK!!!


KELLY KELLY!!! :side:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Everyone knows TripleG watches for John Cena, I don't know why he's hiding it.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, JR didn't get say anything in the lead up commercial :-(


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

5 minutes.

OMGAAAAAAAAAAAAAWD


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I'm now way too wired to sleep. Wish I never turned on the news now. Don't know whether to keep it on or turn over for Raw lol.


lol same dilemma mate 
prob go with raw but if it gets boring just put the news on ha


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Must saw, I'm not as pumped about the opening of Raw as in previous weeks. (due to the underwhelming finish to last weeks show)


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

here's hoping for more JR tonight and less Cole


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

5 minutes


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Cole sucks.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll be switching to the news on London and RAW tonight. These riots have made my excitement for RAW die down a bit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

4 mins! let's do this!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I hate the show before Raw in the USA network..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Not AS excited as the previous two weeks, but still excited nontheless. Gotta say, the London Riots kinda ruined this night for me =(


----------



## Deadman8 (Sep 22, 2005)

I expect an UN / USA / NATO reaction soon﻿ to help these rebels against UK regime. lool
Just kiddin'.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

psx71 said:


> It's fricking disgusting.I can't believe it. I can't believe it's been 3 day's since this shit started. This is just horrible. I didn't even know of this until this morning. Just goes to show how shitty Canadian/American media is. Not a single one of my friends even knew about this until I texted them.


I had to go to CNN.com a couple days ago to find out about it. They don't even show enough coverage on the riots in the UK in comparison. :no:
But I guess that's the same with the UK about US coverage?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Colt Cabana apparently worked another dark match tonight in San Jose according to reports. Lost to Curt Hawkins."


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> I'll be switching to the news on London and RAW tonight. These riots have made my excitement for RAW die down a bit.


Exactly the same. Raw is going to have to pull some crazy shit to keep up lol.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> here's hoping for more JR tonight and less Cole


This. They need to just fire Cole already. I won't miss him one bit!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Got my Special K granola bars and strawberries ready  haha


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aww... here it goes...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

30 secs


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Xapury said:


> I hate the show before Raw in the USA network..


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok. Let's hope for a good show.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HEEERRREEEE WWWEEEEE GOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Clobberin' TIIIIIME!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

here we go!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Schmidty94 said:


> Aww... here it goes...


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Fuck Michael Cole


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

hopefully another great show


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Did anyone noticed Jericho on the intro video??????? 


HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIPLE FUCKING H!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's showtime


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Trips! Nice way to start


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

GAME TIME


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Good start.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cerebral Assasin kicks things off.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Pops getting smaller every week


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

It's going to be hard to enjoy this with all these fucking riots going on in my city.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

here we go!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Chief...Operating...Officer...BITCHES.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Notice how they stopped showing the Raw intro?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Michael Lévesque


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

There's been a severe lack of ~WATER BOTTLES~ since HHH became the COO.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love HHH's suit walk. He looks like he's trying to get to the bathroom to drop a deuce as fast as possible without running.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Did anyone noticed Jericho on the intro video???????
> 
> 
> HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nope.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep, this crowd sucks....fucking ass.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

time to play the game


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

TRIPS here we go!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Apparently it's time to play the game" 

Let's hope JR gets to talk a bit more tonight! Please!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

SummerSlam is *this* Sunday?! Holy hell!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Raw opens with an HHH promo. VINTAGE RAW!


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Troll!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone else seeing that trollface sign in the crowd?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL at trollface sign


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

New belt plz


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol at trollface in the audience.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Get on with it Trips!!!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

RockCold said:


> It's going to be hard to enjoy this with all these fucking riots going on in my city.


Ditto.


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

It really is starting to be "all about The Game" lately.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wait, Summerslam is this sunday? Jeezus.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Time to play the game


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

I like Anti- Cena crowds!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCK CENA!!!!

WE WANT FUCKIN' PUNK!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Huganomics said:


> There's been a severe lack of ~WATER BOTTLES~ since HHH became the COO.


does not want to fuck up his suit


----------



## rags2riches (Mar 12, 2010)

Trips turning into the modern day Hogan sheesh


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

BOOS FOR CENA 

POP FOR PUNK..

FUCK...YESSSS


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Kazz said:


> SummerSlam is *this* Sunday?! Holy hell!


Best buildup ever amirite? I didn't even know when it was either, thought it was the sunday after.

edit: Both booed. oooh


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena booed lmao


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Haha :lmao troll face sign!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kazz said:


> SummerSlam is *this* Sunday?! Holy hell!


Yep, with 4 matches announced so far per WWE.com. PPV Fail Boat.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Did they seriously *both *just get booed?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Is it just me or did both guys get booed?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Seems like more of a Punk crowd. 
But it seems like they'll die down later......hopefully not!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Derek said:


> Wait, Summerslam is this sunday? Jeezus.


I know, feels like MITB just happened.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

sounded like the crowd hates cena


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

JDman said:


> BOOS FOR CENA
> 
> POP FOR PUNK..
> 
> FUCK...YESSSS


I like


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao nice


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Punk brings change Trips...not the other way around


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

to be fair it was
BOO/POP Cena
BOO/POP Punk


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

go on, add a stip trip


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Crowd hates both of them TBH..fuck cali..bunch of homos there.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

NEW BELT IM CALLING IT NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Haha, 4 guys with Punk shirts in the front row at the bottom of the ramp.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

King™ said:


> I know, feels like MITB just happened.


cause it did.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hhh to be the ref


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Foley?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

A dead crowd tonight


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't believe SummerSlam is already this Sunday..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nevermind...oh jesus christ.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

EdEddNEddy said:


> CM Punk brings change Trips...not the other way around


HHH guest ref?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Not very interesting hearing HHH put himself over.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

TROLL FACE SIGN!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Troll face lol


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Troll face!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

screwjob inc


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

everyone was hoping for rock or austin but still


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIPLE FUCKING H FTW!!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

>..And Cena is your new WWE champion this Sunday.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Nevermind...oh jesus christ.


i know right


----------



## rags2riches (Mar 12, 2010)

Nash

fml Hogan 2.0 = HHH


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Trips as special ref?

Fuck.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

OH MY GOD...I called Trips being the ref!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

for a second there I though he was going to say Taker


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

HHH special guest ref?!

Screwjob incoming.


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Triple H referee!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

THE FUCKING TROLL FACE SIGN, AHHHH. :lmao


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Was that a Zack Ryder pedobear sign? Lolwut.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Major heel turn coming at SS


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

really Triple H guest ref? that's poor.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya. Setup for HHH/Punk.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hhh guest ref


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok......why?


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

HHH ref wonder how that goes


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

HHH and Cena to simultaneously turn heel at Summerslam


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...he's gonna turn on CM Punk. FUCK!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hunter as special guest ref, well get ready for a screwjob and Punk losing the title.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Thought Austin for some reason.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Triple H ref? Shit something is going down on Sunday


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

I hate contract signings.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Special guest ref HHH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the night will end with HHH being champion. :lmao


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

LOL at Pedobear Ryder.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Trips screws Cena, Punk is the new corporate champion.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish Haitch would berry this crowd.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

shit is going to go down.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

very glad the lights are back to normal in the arenas again. I hated the crappy red hue to everything.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

well i wasn't expecting hhh to be special guest ref
interesting 
screwjob anyone ?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H is the COO. 

I'll say this right now. If they do an ending where HHH & Punk join forces to screw Cena, I'll get pissed off. If they do an ending where Cena turns heel, joins with HHH, & Punk is the ultimate babyface, then I'll give it a chance. 

I will never buy Cena as a rebel against management.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Not another shitty contract signing main event ffs.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> THE FUCKING TROLL FACE SIGN, AHHHH. :lmao


there are making it get plenty of camera time


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Troll face lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't wait for HHH to turn heel so the marks will finally boo him.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Good God this crowd is bunch of mother fucking dick sucking IDIOTS. 

Punk gets a mixed reaction? Fuck off mother fuckers. 

YEAH YOU BETTER BOO CENA YOU CUNTS


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

CEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNAAAAA


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

what jobber will cena be facing


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

They are just booing every mother fucker.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Indifferent crowd is indifferent.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

did he just say wheres stu?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I would have lol'd it he announced The Rock.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I was just about to fall asleep...heck, I still might.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I love the booing hahaha


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Anyone think HHH being the ref for Punk/Cena would make things more interesting?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

CENA...


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

HHH as ref definitely makes things interesting.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

startling news? really Cole? Really?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON

CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> So the night will end with HHH being champion. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lmao @ both Punk & Cena getting booed by the crowd :lmao


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Triple H screws Punk leading to a WM match?


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Venge™ said:


> LOL at Pedobear Ryder.


You'd think that Cena would be better at filling that role, right?


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I like how the boos for Cena have steadily increased over the last month.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jon Snow said:


> well i wasn't expecting hhh to be special guest ref
> interesting
> screwjob anyone ?


Who is that in your fine ass sig?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck is up with all the noise


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Trollface Sign Guy is a WF member. It was suggested to him in a "Make My Sign" Thread.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena doing the rebel thing again


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This crowd doesn't know what to do with themselves. 

Punk shouldn't lose the belt this soon.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Yep it seems almost official,Trips will screw Punk at SS then get into a feud with him and in the end.....Most likely be put over!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

yep punk's gonna get screwed by trips at summerslam.

Storyline's gonna get better


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

well the commentators talking over hhh and cena in the ring was annoying


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

HHH Just said "Whatever happens in that match is because I want it to happen" to Cena.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

BREAK ALREADY WTF


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Shitty crowd.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Whole crowd went dead, when they realized that we are in for a HHH(Vince) vs. Punk (Austin) feud. HHH will screw Punk, because it is good for business. A three year old can see through WWE creative.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ADVERT NUMBER 1


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> So the night will end with HHH being champion. :lmao


Well Alberto will come out and successfully cash in......then HHH pins Alberto and becomes champ!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Good to hear JR's voice, no matter what.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm predicting Swagger or McIntyre as his opponent.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Sigh. Guess Cena will win


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I liked how they were following Triple H's and Cena's convo.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

JR getting more words in it seems.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JDman said:


> Good God this crowd is bunch of mother fucking dick sucking IDIOTS.
> 
> Punk gets a mixed reaction? Fuck off mother fuckers.
> 
> YEAH YOU BETTER BOO CENA YOU CUNTS


:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck, I hope they don't green light HHH's heel turn WAY too early on Sunday.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> Trollface Sign Guy is a WF member. It was suggested to him in a "Make My Sign" Thread.


Not necessarily. It's hardly a novel idea, we've seen that sign before.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> Who is that in your fine ass sig?


That's Melanie Iglesias.


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

"Whatever happens in that match is exactly what I want to happen."

Hmmmmm.

wk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Riddick1 said:


> I like how the boos for Cena have steadily increased over the last month.


Because everyone has gotten sick of the fucker.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> Who is that in your fine ass sig?


Melanie Iglesias


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Riddick1 said:


> I like how the boos for Cena have steadily increased over the last month.


Last week's crowd was pretty damn pro Cena


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

So if Cena wins.... more riots?


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

hazuki said:


> Sigh. Guess Cena will win


REALLY?!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

punk in action tonight nice cena in action tonight nice also good start to raw


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> well the commentators talking over hhh and cena in the ring was annoying


This.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

sin cara


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Joe Pesci ftmfw!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TN Punk said:


> I liked how they were following Triple H's and Cena's convo.


Same here, its a nice touch.


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

If Cena wins, London riots. 

Wait.


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Good start to RAW.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a feeling HHH is gonna take ADR's MitB for himself and cash in on the winner of the match ahaha. HHH Will be champ by NoC, I'm calling it. Mark this down in your sigs.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

All right HHH is going to be the special ref, that pretty much means someone will get screwed. Hopefully it will be cena!


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Contract signings... The Anti-Main Event.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WWE crowds 100% bi-polar


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

So who's jobbin to Cena?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

JDman said:


> Good God this crowd is bunch of mother fucking dick sucking IDIOTS.
> 
> Punk gets a mixed reaction? Fuck off mother fuckers.
> 
> YEAH YOU BETTER BOO CENA YOU CUNTS


They're both supposed to have mixed reactions. That's the point. It's supposed to be 50/50.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

It didn't seem like HHH liked all the boos after he mentioned Cena, he just kept talking when all the heat started. Lol at Cena's reaction to all the heat he got when he was posing in the ring, you can tell that it sorta gets to him by his facial expressions.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i can almost feel it, Triple H will leave as champion from SS


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

So HHH is in charge and he wants to be guest referee, hmmm...I've not seen that anywhere before.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

OH GOD


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

well with HHH as ref I am now officially regretting not getting Summerslam Tickets


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DubC said:


> Well Alberto will come out and successfully cash in......then HHH pins Alberto and becomes champ!!!


Can easily see that happening.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

God, this British stream is unreal. NFC, Nonstop Fucking Commercials.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Riddick1 said:


> If Cena wins, London riots.
> 
> Wait.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Riddick1 said:


> If Cena wins, London riots.
> 
> Wait.


Repped.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

SWAGGER :argh:


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

will this crowd cheer anyone??


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What is Cena bitching about? 

And JOB TIME for Swaggah!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Cole. Shut. The. Fuck. Up.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

lmao Swagger i told ya


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL squash match.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jepo said:


> So if Cena wins.... more riots?


Since WWE has called out bluff, it should be "If Cena wins, we watch UFC"


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aww poor Swagger...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SWAGGERS_COCK


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

swagger???? really???


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Yup. I knew it as soon as he came back. Cena and Punk are only plot elements. RAW is all about HHH.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Jack Swagger laying down for Cena...


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

LOL, someone called Swagger....


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

NOT THIS MOTHER FUCKING NINJA TURTLE LOOKALIKE.

FUCK OFF SPEECH IMPEDIMENT.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Swagger it is.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Jobber you ask? Oh, Jack Swagger.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lame opponent.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

DubC said:


> Well Alberto will come out and successfully cash in......then HHH pins Alberto and becomes champ!!!


Cashing in on his "Stephanie's Vagina In the Bank" title shot


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Jack Swagger!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Jack Thwagger to tap out to Felix


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

swagger to job extra hard tonight.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Haha no reaction at all for Jack Swagger.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cena and Swagger always have good matches, IMO.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate jack swagger's abnormally stupid large head


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Swagger... job time.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I feel bad for Swagger,biggest jobber right now...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

swagger_JOBS


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Please god let this be Swagger's "Future Endeavor" last Raw.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jr commentating is so refreshing.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH will screw Cena.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think John Cena will squash Biff Tannen here.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Jack Swagger... oh no. Please Cena squash this bore.

P.S. what if Cena and HHH do a double heel turn in Sunday? Co-work to screw Punk out of the champion. Would be worth the wait and then HHH officiates the cash in by Alberto and helps Cena retain, that'd be gold.

Btw, what were HHH and Cena saying during the exchange of words? It's kinda unclear.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I see someone with a cool panda hat in the crowd.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Jobber mcjobber job


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn, I must spread rep before I can give it to Riddick


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

That's why you should pay attention to what the fucks going on in the ring, Cole.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Good that they realized we couldn't understand what they said cause Cole wouldn't shut up when it was happening.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

cena uses 5 moves my ass


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HHH will win at SS hahaha. TIME TO PLAY THE GAME


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dueling chants on again! 

It must be a Cena match.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

CENA SUCKS!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I have missed JR making things sound important.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> Haha no reaction at all for Jack Swagger.


When I attended Raw in Green Bay a few weeks back, the only guy who could compete with Swagger in terms of silence was Primo.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the lets go cenas seem quiet tonight


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Why are people dissing this crowd? This is the exact crowd we should be getting. Loving it.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Shitty ass crowd can't even get a good chant going..MOTHER FUCKING DICK SUCKING PIECES OF SHIT GOOD FUCKING GOD


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Cole needs to go away. I just can't deal with him anymore. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Cena has a really girly dropkick.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

how can HHH be a ref, how is he going to 3 count himself?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

JR has fit in perfectly so far.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena is a much more interesting as a wrestler now.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> When I attended Raw in Green Bay a few weeks back, the only guy who could compete with Swagger in terms of silence was Primo.


That was a really, really bad crowd too. Small one as well.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

And people say Cena can't wrestle?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

JR NEEDS to stay in the commentary table. He is making this match better than what it is.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

From champion to squash match in about a year flat. SWAGGAH can't catch a break.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jack Swagger Vs. John Cena..

There are more turnbuckles in the ring than wrestling moves possessed by both guys combined.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahh thank GOD for JR calling the match. Thank god.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

daryl74 said:


> how can HHH be a ref, how is he going to 3 count himself?


Austin did it back in 98 at BreakDown (I think) against Taker/Kane.

Edit: My mistake, it was INY: Judgment Day.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Trips screwing punk is obvious, but is there any chance he actually screws Cena?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bullydully said:


> JR has fit in perfectly so far.


Now we just get rid of fucking Michael Cole and all will be right with the world.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

STINGER SPLASH


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

God michael cole shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Swagger looks like a MOTHER FUCKING NINJA TURTLE HOLY SHIT GET RELEASED ALREADY


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

wow that was sloppy...


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

That was an odd flop by Cena.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> God, this British stream is unreal. NFC, Nonstop Fucking Commercials.


You do know it's live? You're not actually missing any of the show, British ads are made to suit british ad space(ie. one batch every 15/20/30 minutes rather than breaking it up whatever way), so they obviously won't slot in well with a live show structured for broadcast in america.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

JR is talking a hell of alot more right now. Lets see if this continues.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

SLOBBER KNOCKER


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Bartman said:


> to be fair it was
> BOO/POP Cena
> BOO/POP Punk


*Keep it real it was more like boos for Cena and boos/slight pop for punk.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice to hear JR actually being allowed to talk this week rather than being drowned out by the other two bickering like 5 year olds. So much better!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I want to watch HHH win the title haha.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Bullydully said:


> JR has fit in perfectly so far.


I honestly forgot he came back, because Cole wouldn't shut up last week.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

obvious spot calling is obvious


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I really enjoy JR quietly toning down the tiring hyperbole Cole and Lawler relentlessly spew.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice botch, Cena.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> I want to watch HHH win the title haha.


... Why?


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

lol


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Swagger to take control, and then...

you know the rest.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The former World Heavyweight Champion needs to "make a name for himself"


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Decent match so far.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

JDman said:


> Good God this crowd is bunch of mother fucking dick sucking IDIOTS.
> 
> Punk gets a mixed reaction? Fuck off mother fuckers.
> 
> YEAH YOU BETTER BOO CENA YOU CUNTS



This


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Am I hearing a match being called on Monday Night Raw?!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

nice match so far and jr is awesome commentator


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh man, JR calling the Punk Cena match is going to be so awesome!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

JR is gold on the mic.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

People have managed to do what I would have thought impossible- overstate Jim Ross' greatness. Jesus Christ, guys.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Good to hear Cole has shut up a bit...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He didnt even connect with that move.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Great commentary so far


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Here it comes...5 moves of doom.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

JR showing bitches how its done.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The former World Heavyweight Champion needs to "make a name for himself"


:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And FIVE MOVES OF DOOM!!! ENGAGE!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

EuropaEndlos said:


> ... Why?


It's going to be hilarious seeing him taking all the belts for himself because he's the COO. It would bring all of our "HHH buries everyone but himself" chatter to fruition. I obviously don't seriously want him to win.


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The former World Heavyweight Champion needs to "make a name for himself"


Yea, that is pretty telling of Swaggers title run...


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

5 moves of doom


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why is Swagger not being pushed or given any storylines? I know some don't think he's a main eventer because of his lisp, but he should at least be given a mid card feud.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

JR really brought a spark back to Raw with his match calling..LOVING IT TONIGHT. 

Makes up for the mother fucking shitty crowd.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

welcome to raw proof nice to have you on here bro


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Do do do do do do do do do it's SuperCena!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yawn.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Five moves of DOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shocking finish


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor SWAGGERS_COCK


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I heard Cena say "One More!" before that second shoulder. Nice.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it me or are Cena's shorts shorter...

I know how gay I sound for pointing it out but I'm assuming that's what all the fuss was about from his tweet about changing up his ring gear.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Fuck up, Cole. Listen to these stupid ass questions he's asking. Why would Cena's psyche be rattled by losing to Swagger? Just get off my FIOS already


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If Cena calls one more spot straight into the camera.......I won't do anything, but I won't like it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

BURIED!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for coming, Thwagga!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

ANOTHER TROLLFACE SIGN SIGHTING


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Bland ending


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> I really enjoy JR quietly toning down the tiring hyperbole Cole and Lawler relentlessly spew.


Indeed. 

I hate 5 knuckle shuffle. He almost never even hits the guy. Such a shitty ripoff of the People's Elbow.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:lmao at the if Ryder loses we riot sign.

When did the WWE live crowds turn into a bunch of IWC smarks like this forum?


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ah, the no-sell match. That's great.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Felix wins!!

OMG!!

What a shock :-o


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, it's been awhile that Cena has actually done all 5 moves of doom. 
It usually gets interrupted or reversed.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone else hear Cena say "one more" after the first shouldblock? Lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who do I think? Cena

Who do I want? FUCKING PUNK!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger's walking down back to get his pink slip.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Wish Punk would have cost Cena the match like he did that time Cena lost to R-Truth...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

5 moves of doom, LOL.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

A successful 5 moves o' doom from Cena. Bit of a rarity these days.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

ok everyone go vote for punk lol


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good match cena needs to look stong punk will win tonight also


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cena wins who would of thought?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

I wonder how many times Cena is supposed to use a reversal to an STF finish but fucks it up and ends up going the 5 moves of doom AA route


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao I wouldnt be surprise if Swagger was release.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

FIVE MOVES OF DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!

He should make a stable called The Legion of Doom... where they only do the same 5 moves the entire match, and are disallowed from doing anything else.. ?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

REY IN ACTION?! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Mysterio and Miz?

Cool.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not like we didn't just get this match.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena with the comeback victory. :no:


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

Anybody notice Cena calling spots was pretty visible tonight?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The post match face reactions of Cena.......foreshadowing.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Very standard, less then average, predictable match. BUT GUYS JIM ROSS WAS CALLING THE ACTION THAT MAKES IT FIVE STARS I CANT BELIEVE I CAN TYPE AFTER I CAME ALL OVER MY KEYBOARD LIKE THAT


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

They must of told Cole to CALM THE BULLSHIT down..he hasn't went crazy yet.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why is Swagger not being pushed or given any storylines? I know some don't think he's a main eventer because of his lisp, but he should at least be given* a mid card feud*.


what is that?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Rey to get the biggest pop of the night


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i bet triple H even has a black and white coloured shovel


----------



## Shingo (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow Justin Roberts said John instead of JJJJJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

http://poll.wwe.com/wwechampion/

CM PUNK


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

DubC said:


> :lmao I wouldnt be surprise if Swagger was release.


I'm calling it right now.. That was Swagger's going away match. Future endeavored tomorrow on WWE.com


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rey Mysterio? I thought he got a knee injury yesterday?

Anyways, if he's in fine form, then it's good to hear. But I wouldn't be surprised if today is a way to write him off TV for a while and for Miz to squash him for the minute.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why was Cena shouting out "One More" on his finishing sequence? His 5 Moves is one of the most basic and notorious ever.

SHOUT SHOUT THAT THING I'VE BEEN DOING FOR 6 YEARS


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

And cena wins .....again. swagger needs to retire


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Rey vs Miz?!?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Cena was ba tonight,he must be tired...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shingo said:


> Wow Justin Roberts said John instead of JJJJJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNN












JAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHN!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned RAW hasn't started until CM Punk arrives. Until then, it's just a crappy pre-show.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Supercena. What else is new?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Who's jobbing to Punk guys? Predictions?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sharing means caring.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

SpyKids 4d WHAT IS DIS


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Miz Mysterio main event!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> Who's jobbing to Punk guys? Predictions?


Evan Bourne


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Sharing means caring.


Who the fuck would order BK Mini's without cheese.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Gresty said:


> SpyKids 4d WHAT IS DIS


Shit that what it is


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CM Punk winning the poll :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

pewpewpew said:


> Evan Bourne



Unfortunately.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect= Classic


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was a great match... I miss watching those two.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ah, yes, when the IC title meant something.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

pewpewpew said:


> Evan Bourne


Or Kofi.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm calling Punk vs. Ziggler.


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Dolph Zigg... I mean, Mr. Perfect!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

If this is indeed Swagger's goodbye match as some of you think, what a terrible 5 months it has been for him...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MR. Perfect vs Bert Hart what a fucking classic.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Who's jobbing to Punk guys? Predictions?


John Morrison. I'm calling it for the moment. They can't give him Santino or some jobber no one gives a fuck about. Or if he's officially a face, he gets Drew McIntyre.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> what is that?


You serious?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bret Hart Vs. Mr. Perfect = AWERSOME!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

My all-time favorite match, right here!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I miss those personalized backgrounds for the wrestlers promos


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Fucking classic


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cena vs punk...spot calling-mania


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Wrestling Cliche no. 5

"The greatest Intercontinental champ of all time"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Look it's Dolph Ziggler VS Bret Hart.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, remember when we had matches of this caliber?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Yay Bret Hart!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Classic.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Del Rio faces Punk maybe


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> what is that?


What he said. What is this mid card fued you speak of?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

SCOTT STANFORD

EDIT: hey GTFO Ricardo


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

lol... WWE reminding us how belts today mean NOTHING


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

That was a fucking great match. I might rewatch it later!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Punk vs Alberto Del Rio?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Big Zeke > Mr Perfect


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*sigh* i remember when the Intercontinental title meant something...


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

DEL RIO!?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

RICARDO!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

That Mr Perfect vs Bret Hart match was fantastic.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cleavage said:


> MR. Perfect vs Bert Hart what a fucking classic.


That match was great but the one at KOTR two years later was better imo.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cash-In?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That IC title was fucking gorgeous

RICARDO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow.. look how much the intercontinental championship meant back then


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CM Punk > Ricardo > the rest


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

CM PONK


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

adr..


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

RICARDOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rodriguez is one CREEPY looking motherfucker.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh sh!t. Alberto Del Rio vs Punk?!?


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

del rio vs punk??


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Punk vs Del Rio tonight


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Del Rio/Punk? Nice.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I was gonna say Del Rio or Ziggler.

Fuck this talentless mother fucker.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Interesting that they're booking CM Punk against a heel...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RICARDO IS A BOSS


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Bye Bye Swagga.


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome. A Del Rio / Punk match.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Ricardo and Del Rio ftw.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone else suddenly think we were going to see Ricardo vs Punk?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Alberto del Rio jobbing to CM Punk. Great news only if it happens!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

w00t. Called it. I am truly the greatest intercontin....oops, poster, of all time


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So CM Punk is now officially being recognized as a face, kayfabe wise.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

STANFORD IN DA HOUSE!!!!! 

Cena gets a jobber like Swagger.
Punk gets the MITB winner ADR???
C-O-N-spiracy!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Stanford and Ricardo in the same promo... O_O


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Allllllllbeeeerrtooo Dellll Booooooring!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Punk vs Alberto? Nice!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya. They are definitely making Punk a tweener at best by having him face a heel.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

What is that in front of JR on the announce table? :argh:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

PERRO COBARDE!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

So CM Punk really is a face again..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I didn't understand a damn word ADR just said....


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

CM Punk officially a face.

Ricardo is boss.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Water Bottles are as deadly as Gunshots!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I pray to fucking God Punk squashes Del Rio tonight.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison breathe!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope WWE doesn't waste Truth and Morrison tonight. It should be a big match at SS


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Troof!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Who thinks Swagger is going to get cut?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

R TRUTH!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Haha Truth.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I'M A GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD R-TRUTH!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

If this bitch cashes in i swaer to god


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

WAT??


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Got Got!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I'M A GOOD R TRUTH


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

gotta love troof


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

When did R-Truth start wearing a bulletproof vest all the time?


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

"Why do hot dogs come 10 to a pack, when buns come 8 to a pack?" LMAO


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn, that was 4 months ago?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cracky tales


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ya. They are definitely making Punk a tweener at best by having him face a heel.


Well he is currently feuding with the two top babyfaces on the roster, Triple H and John Cena.

Thus, tweener. For now.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

SPAAADAAAS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

R-Truth is like every annoying African American child actor grown up, on drugs, and all thrown together. 

Well Thank God Victoria/Tara isn't in WWE or Truth would be fucked.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Truth is fucking mental.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

R-truth is fucking gold.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DEY CREEPY. :lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I never liked R-Truth, and I still don't, but this new gimmick is fucking awful. At least before this, and he was heel it was understandable why people would like him.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SPIDAHS DEY CREEPY!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

ain't nobody friends with spiders LOL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ron Killings speakin the truth right now.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god damm spiders!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

THOSE DAMN SPIDAS!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

STOP WHATIN' ME!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Im guessing R Truth wasn't a Spiderman fan growing up


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

NOBODY'S FRIENDS WITH SPIDERS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I don't even want R-Truth to wrestle, just cut weird promos all day.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, WTF is Truth talking about?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

:lmao @ Truth yelling at the crowd from the back.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

:lmao this is such a great interview.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

R TRUTH IS GREAT!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> *sigh* i remember when the Intercontinental title meant something...


. . . and you'd get matches like Mr. Perfect-Bret Hart.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

And people wanted this man as the WWE champion....

The "WHAT" chants are funny, though.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

red fox is crazy


----------



## Grapey (May 10, 2005)

MizFit93 said:


> "Why do hot dogs come 10 to a pack, when buns come 8 to a pack?" LMAO


ive actually wondered that


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh, Truth, you so crazy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awesome Truth promo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why do hot dogs come in a pack of 10 when buns come in a pack of 8???
GREAT QUESTION TROOF! :lmao
Ain't nobody friends with spiders! :lmao
Spider Stew! 

Troof = G-E-N-ius


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Is he really cutting a promo on Spiders? :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JoMo is a spider that R-Truth is going to squash...even though he's afraid of spiders. 

I have no idea what I just saw.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love his cracky tales.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Its because John Morrison is Spider-man.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

R-Truth is crazier than a fish with titties!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hot dogs 10/8 split, the eternal question. Spider stew, what the fucking fuck?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

It's hilarious that Mr.Kennedy got in trouble for acknowledging the "what" chants like R-truth just did.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Best question EVER!!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Great!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

raw is stacked tonight stacked with 3 great matches


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

R-Truth!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fire cole... god just fire him...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cole stepping all over other peoples commentary......what else is new?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All I got is that Truth hates spiders


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Truth is awesome.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ad break 3


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

WWE better be careful. R.Truth is really turning up the volume to his gimmick, he may acccidently turn face.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

"IT'S THE MIZ IN ACTION AGAINST ... mysterio. next."


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh my god Truth's promos get better every week. Total win for the writer who came up with the slightly mentally retarded R Truth Character.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

SPIDAH LOL


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

30 minutes in and already two commercial breaks.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Seems the The Miz will injure Rey on TV for BONUS HEAT...


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Miz and Rey: whose knee will buckle first?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

That was funny as hell. Nice R Truth promo.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Not even lieing here... I'd take a returning Mike Adamly over Cole.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

great interview


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks R-Truth for making me laugh and smile for the first time today.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Raw should just change to being a Punk/Truth talk show for two hours.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Another awesome promo by R Truth


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Helghan_Rising said:


> 30 minutes in and already two commercial breaks.


Just like every other television show on the planet...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

R-Truth is simply a genius! LMAO, they need to give him another main event run. He deserves it. The crowd are actually alive during his segments unlike... ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOO DEL RIOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> WWE better be careful. R.Truth is really turning up the volume to his gimmick, he may acccidently turn face.



Nah. Troof is the most hated heel on RAW right now


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, still only three Summerslam matches booked as we entered the final RAW before it.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know about all of you, but I'm starting to dislike Little Jimmy.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I'M GLAD YOU ASKED ME THAT, JOSH!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shock said:


> "IT'S THE MIZ IN ACTION AGAINST ... mysterio. next."


Cole is trolling tonight. :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Oh my god Truth's promos get better every week. Total win for the writer who came up with the slightly mentally retarded R Truth Character.


R Truth has said that he's been turned almost completely loose and that creative and the writers only give him guidelines but he makes the rest.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I never knew Truth was capable of this lol...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I love his cracky tales.


Always get the popcorn ready when Truth is on mic.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth should of been the villain in the new spider-man movie


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

It would be great if Morrison brought a tarantula to the back and put it in Truth's bag or locker to mess with him.


----------



## sportzokc (Feb 6, 2004)

truth has been hilarious lately. but he's look like a damn tool with this gimmick.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

MajinTrunks said:


> Not even lieing here... I'd take a returning Mike Adamly over Cole.


Its funny, before switching over to Raw tonight, I saw that he was commentating on the Arena Football playoff and messed up a few times.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I love his cracky tales.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't give a crap about Cee Lo Green.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Shit, Helicopter just went over my house


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Cleavage said:


> Truth should of been the villain in the new spider-man movie


"And that SpideyMan, is gon' get GOT!"


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

cee loo green sucks


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Is rey not injured?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Rey v Miz
Morrison v Truth

At least pretend like you care booking... We want to see some variety...


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

That's one tiny/ugly ass arena. Bunch of mother fucking cunts sitting down, DUMB FUCKERS!

FUCK CALIFORNIA.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Gresty said:


> Shit, Helicopter just went over my house


UK?


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

So predictable....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Miz with the mugging


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

oh i thought miz vs rey was the mainevent tonight, but maybe it is? i mean its only been going half an hour? i must have heard wrong


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Here it goes THE MIZ!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Miz to "injure" Mysterio for sure.
Oh, maybe not if he's getting a match.........UMMMM....nevermind! :lmao


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

here is reys injury angle


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Rey Mysterio loves his superhero costumes. Rey Mysterio as Spiderman vs Truth! Book it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz is awesome!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

See you in a few months, Rey


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

REY JUST GOT TROLLED


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

Ah, figures. Match won't even happen now.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Is it me or does the crowd seem smaller and smaller on WWE shows?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like this won't be a match. A way of covering up the injury.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I CALLED IT! They just want to write Mysterio off the storyline for a while to heal his injury.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

So I guess Rey really is injured?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes! Thank you, Miz. Now we won't have to sit through boredom and gimmick wrestling.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor rey and his fucked up knees.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Mysterio's knee is injured remember? Miz is gonna put him out of commission so he can recover.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cole must be jacking off right now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Mysterio's storyline for his knee injury.


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I guess they found a way to write off Rey's knee injury.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> UK?


Yeah, Cheshire Oaks


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So, I guess this is going to be added to Summerslam.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

was he supposed to kick his head?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Is rey not injured?


Well apparantly he is hahahaha

Miz going superheel? jesus


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Ouch, he's throwing him against that plastic WWE logo.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

MIZ IS AWESOME! MIZ IS AWESOME

Best talent in WWE currently.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

This is where they take Rey off TV because his real injury.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

There goes my chance to actually see an entertaining match tonight -__-


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess they're writing Mysterio off temporarily because of injury here?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I hear Cee Lo will be performing with Booker T at Summerslam, singing his hit song It's All RIGHT DERE'


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well I guess that's Miz vs Mysterio at SS.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Well theres Rey Rey injury..


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This show is in my hometown.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So I guess Miz isn't going face.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I forgot that Rey is hurt.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Is Miz gonna get a match now or what?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here come Jericho


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

so this is the way they sell Reys injury


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

He's got a point


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Surprised Cole didn't start blowing him right there.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Can't stop laughing at that sign in the background.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Hell yea Miz. Sorry Cena buried you, now your irrelevant. Thank bitch Vince for that


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah so where is your Title Miz-erable


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> So I guess Miz isn't going face.


I know that feel, bro.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Psycho Miz!?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Git 'em Miz


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG SHOOTING


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

MIZ IS AWESOME


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

It'd be funny if he did like an open invitation thing and it was Lesnar.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Guess what Miz no one cares still.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Miz taking Punk's gimmick?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cole is Horny Now..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuckin' kofi or evan bourne is gonna come in. ugh fuck this predictable bS


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Miz is gold.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

TROLLFACE SIGHTING

EDIT: I predict Kofi.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

He's got a point..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i don't get why Miz is so upset, he gets to fuck maryse every night.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> Can't stop laughing at that sign in the background.


Which one?


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Mr.Miz please use your inside voice around the youngsters.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

"bring back the Cole mine" sign haha


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Incoming Riley.

Maybe not lol.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Its not going to be Kofi.

Edit: Literally as soon as I made this post... ESSS OH ESSSS


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> Fuckin' kofi or evan bourne is gonna come in. ugh fuck this predictable bS


ding ding


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He'll fight Kofi maybe?


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

KINGSTON !


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Had potential, then Kofi had to ruin it.

Stupid fucker.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

***


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Kofi fucksake


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i really dont like kofi


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

I spy a troll face sign yet again in the crowd


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe Kofi will get some momentum back. Not.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I EAR DEM SHOUTIN


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

OMG here comes Kofi Fucking Boring Kingston..


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"OMG THIS IS GREAT, SOMEBODY'S GONNA DEBUT OMGGGG!!!"

"....SOS!"

fuck everything


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look, it's this happy-clappy spastic.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

pfffffffff Kofi!?Cole is right...


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I WAS RIGHT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz vs. Kofi, meh.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

SO Miz ain't on the Summerslam Card?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Awe God Kofi. I was hoping Austin lol


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> Fuckin' kofi or evan bourne is gonna come in. ugh fuck this predictable bS



nice call


lol


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Shut up Cole.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

My hopes were up and then when kofi's music hit....shot.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kofi Kingston...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh, it's Kofi.

Oh.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

God just get rid of Kofi...smh


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's jobbin' time!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> OMG here comes Kofi Fucking Boring Kingston..


Less boring than Mysterio.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

OOOOOOOOHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZ NOT KOFI!!!!!!!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> Miz taking Punk's gimmick?


Miz was talking this before Punk..what are you talking about? LOL


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Kofi... yay? :/


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kofi to be release.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BOOOOOOOO


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Would have been a perfect time for Jericho's return....I'd LOVE to see Jericho/Miz.

Even more than Punk/Cena.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't give a crap about Kofi.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm also going to predict that triple H lays out both cm punk and cena tonight (to show that he means business and is impartial)


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

ALBERTO DEL NO-HEATO!!!!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol but if it was Ryder. "OMG YES BEST RAW IN YEARS."


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Big stars. Like Justin Beiber and Selena Gomez.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Time to move Kofi back to the upper mid card?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING. Kofi is BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

wtf are you talking about?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


> I EAR DEM SHOUTIN


Actually it's MY NAME AIN'T SHELTON


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JR's dietary habits need to be discussed further. :lmao


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I Hope The Miz wins ....


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought it might be Sheamus or Orton, just to troll Miz.

But I guess it would be Kofi.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

It'd be funny if Miz took on the tag champs by himself.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

DubC said:


> Kofi to be release.


Don't think they'll release him.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

fuck commercials.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When both men land outside = Commercial break!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

JDman said:


> Would have been a perfect time for Jericho's return....I'd LOVE to see Jericho/Miz.
> 
> Even more than Punk/Cena.


You'd see how much of a 2nd rate Jericho Miz truly is if that were to happen.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What's up with everyone hating on Kofi in here???
The guy is over even without being given a chance to shine.
I like Kofi a lot. If they would just let him go and actually have a feud like they did with the Orton feud he will shine.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can't say I care for this match... no chemistry with these two.

Great promo by Miz though. He's right about there being so much focus on the ME that there are hardly any matches announced.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Actually it's MY NAME AIN'T SHELTON


Unfortunately. That guy was one of the most wasted talents of the last decade.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I remember the Raw's I used to watch back in 2001 or 2002 didn't have that many commercials DURING matches... This is so damn annoying.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Lost count of adverts already smh


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> lol but if it was Ryder. "OMG YES BEST RAW IN YEARS."


Of course man.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

can't wait for gail kim vs melina...those chicks are on a hot streak i tell ye


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Can't say I care for this match... *no chemistry with these two*.
> 
> Great promo by Miz though. He's right about there being so much focus on the ME that there are hardly any matches announced.


Probably because both they had less than a week to prepare for each other after the Mysterio injury. Miz needed an opponent. They went with a guy with a similar moveset. It's classic last minute booking.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kofi is OVER. Shame that guy is 2 years overdue in terms of a main-event push.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ the Kofi hate


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

The fuck is goin' on?!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> can't wait for gail kim vs melina...those chicks are on a hot streak i tell ye


I hope we get some Chris Masters this week!!!


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> What's up with everyone hating on Kofi in here???
> The guy is over even without being given a chance to shine.
> I like Kofi a lot. If they would just let him go and actually have a feud like they did with the Orton feud he will shine.


I don't know people here complain about people being horrible wrestlers but kofi is pretty good but they hate him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Commercials come on every 10 minute or 5. I called it already when Miz was talking to the ref while Kofi was on the corner.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Chris Masters is in the commercial yet not employed. I wonder how long ago they taped that.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

For the person that said Colt Cabana wrestled a dark match tonight, you're wrong!

ColtCabana Colt Cabana
Um. I'm at the gym in Chicago. I'm definitely not at RAW. Someone must have confused me for Batista, we look alike.
16 minutes ago


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

As Cena won, Manchester broke out into riots...


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

O HEY MIZ HAS KOFI IN HEADLOCK


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cleavage said:


> lol @ the Kofi hate


I don't know who people were expecting at the last fucking minute!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oooh. That bump on the apron looked rough.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Are we supposed to believe that hurt?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Myterio rematch next week, nooooo.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone know what the Dark Match was before RAW?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

plz letme know when the kofi match ends.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God Damn, the Miz's matches are so fucking ordinary!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That was nice.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

I hope Miz beats the hell out of Kofi


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Miz again putting together a solid match.

Haters will hate.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> What's up with everyone hating on Kofi in here???
> The guy is over even without being given a chance to shine.
> I like Kofi a lot. If they would just let him go and actually have a feud like they did with the Orton feud he will shine.


I don't hate Kofi, it's just that he's not being used barely to shine. If anything, he's just used for spots and that's it, which actually sad.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

This Raw actually hasn't been half bad so far. It's been pretty good actually.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Jack Swagger and R-Truth trending worldwide on twitter apparently.....


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Does anyone know what the Dark Match was before RAW?


McGillitunga def Santino and Bourne was taped for Superstars.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Total Package said:


> Probably because both they had less than a week to prepare for each other after the Mysterio injury. Miz needed an opponent. They went with a guy with a similar moveset. It's classic last minute booking.


And it's not a bad match, but they should have gone with a promo and had a different match thrown together in my opinion. Just is... odd feeling.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THANK YOU JR!!!!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SHUT THE FUCK UP COLE AND LAWLER.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Everybody wants Miz to be a part of their product huh....

*"What's Da Jiz doing here in the Impact Zone?"*


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Michael cole needs a slap! urgently...talks complete shit constantly


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole is actually absolutely right. It's pretty awesome (sorry) how many connections Miz has made and how much people love getting him for their projects.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz fell a little too early. I hate when wrestlers do that. It's almost like they are scared.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

do people still watch Mtv? There's not even any music on it anymore. (well, except for 3a.m.)


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This is boring.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Epic Commentary from JR


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I normally hate Kofi, but that was pretty cool.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz missed that bump badly. You can tell these guys weren't prepared for each other at all.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

that was a purdy springboard


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena/Rey II next week should be great.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

So apparently that move is boring to people?!?! Go Kofi!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

C'mon! That was SICK!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> do people still watch Mtv? There's not even any music on it anymore. (well, except for 3a.m.)


I will when the new Beavis and Butthead episodes start. Ah who am I kidding I'll just download them.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Decent match so far...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I for one am awfully tired of listening to the King, its not 2001 anymore


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is a PPV quality match


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Come on Mizzy


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

I never realised how awesome JR was before.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Are they in Japan or something? That's an awfully quiet crowd.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

King is one again sucking complete dick on commentary. At least JR is doing a fantastic job on commentary like always.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

JR, looking for a superplex? The name of that move is actually the "Oh my god, what a maneuver from the top rope. I've never seen anything like that before."


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> do people still watch Mtv? There's not even any music on it anymore. (well, except for 3a.m.)


Sadly, I remember an article stating more people watched that Jersey Shore show than Raw last week. :no:


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

THANKS FOR COMIN SON


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Part of my problem with modern day wrestling is that matches today only seem to end on Finishers or fluky roll ups when I've seen about 3 moves in this match that would have been finishes for the bout.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

YESS THE MIZ WINS


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cleavage said:


> Cena/Rey II next week should be great.


Rey's injured. That's why they had that little beatdown earlier.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Damn these two are getting some time.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Obvious squash is obvious.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Goodnight Kofi! YES!!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great match ppv quality very nice


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Really good match

I don't really understand the Kofi hate


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SKULL CRUSHING FINALE


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

miz is on a little roll.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

That was a boring match...Need a change of pace.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Kofi is fucking up right now. Two clean losses.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

that SCF looked like absolute shit


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Kofi worked really well in that match considering he had three days to plan for it.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

SCF


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank god that's over.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Therapy said:


> This is a PPV quality match


LOL!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Miz has the weakest looking finisher ever.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kofi does some great moves


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Are they in Japan or something? That's an awfully quiet crowd.


well at least it isnt as bad as Richmond, Virginia


----------



## Princeton (Jul 12, 2011)

Kofi is very stale and is starting to bore the pants off me!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Really good match
> 
> I don't really understand the Kofi hate


He's boring, unexciting, boring. Did I mention boring?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Despite Kofi almost going down to early for the finish, it's the best I've seen Kofi in quite awhile.

It appeared as though Kofi whispered "Sorry" to Miz when Miz was pinning him.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

R-truth and Miz to get Tag team championship belts at SS :gun:


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

PUNK!!!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

PUNK!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF are they doing with Kofi? :no:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is the anonymous GM just forgotten about now?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

BASED


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

wwefrank said:


> great match ppv quality very nice


You high?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

PUNK!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ugh, Vince is NEVER going to fucking push Kofi for absolutely no fucking reason at all.

Meanwhile, Alberto "Couldn't draw heat if he lied in 150 degree weather for a week straight" Del Rio gets pushed to the moon.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM FUCKING PUNK IS ON MY TV!!! WOOT!!!!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No reaction for punk


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HHH is solar power guys no wonder


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Solid interview by Punk there.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, we get to hear Cult of Personality!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

FUCKKKKK YESSSSSSSSS!! IM MASTURBATING RIGHT NOW OMG 

IM ABOUT TO CUM


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Sadly, Punk is right. And so is Seth Mates on Twitter.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

no it was a great match ***1/4 for a tv match it was great and got time punk vs del rio nice


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

CROWD IS SHIT. I miss Chicago.


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice promo by Punk.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

CM PUNK /WANK


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ricezilla said:


> The Miz has the weakest looking finisher ever.


wasteland, and it's not even close


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> No reaction for punk


what are you talking about are you deaf?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

so finally WWE RAW starts... been waiting all night for this...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

You can just see in his eyes that he knows that after Sunday he'll back to being irrelevant.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ADR to get stone cold silence with a car, pyro, a personal announcer, and an 8 minute match with the current top skinnyfat heelface in the company. Enough with Del Rio. Its simply not going to happen until he pays dues in the mid card.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Solid Punk promo... I swear this guy hangs out with or on the IWC and knows all about HHH and his ego... Love it! This dude tells it like it is...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

get to hear cult of personality 4 times in one night AWESOME.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> wasteland, and it's not even close


Really? I thought Wasteland was solid. Big Shows punch comes to mind.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Carcass said:


> You can just see in his eyes that he knows that after Sunday he'll back to being irrelevant.


No, WWE knows they struck gold with this angle. They're not gonna let it die just like they didn't let Christian/Orton die.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

People orgasming up in here!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

If Punk doesn't get a gigantic pop facing LOLberto Delol Rio, then I'd say he's lost any and all face value he had by coming back too early and changing his music to something less intense. Not even about the song quality, it's about the song as a theme for a wrestler. Pink Floyd is awesome - not wrestler theme music though.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

PUNK gunna Beat ADR...


----------



## Princeton (Jul 12, 2011)

Punk vs John Morrison?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good show so far things are moving pretty nicely tonight


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Im not gonna cheer Del rio till he appears in a Fiat Cinquento when his theme hits!


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty uneventful first hour, lame raw thus far.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Solid Punk promo... I swear this guy hangs out with or on the IWC and knows all about HHH and his ego... Love it! This dude tells it like it is...


If the IWC knows Triple H has a massive ego from looking in from the outside, then obviously Punk and guys alike see it from within, and on a grander scale too I'm sure.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> If Punk doesn't get a gigantic pop facing LOLberto Delol Rio, then I'd say he's lost any and all face value he had by coming back too early and changing his music to something less intense. Not even about the song quality, it's about the song as a theme for a wrestler. Pink Floyd is awesome - not wrestler theme music though.


It's funny because his theme isn't Punk Floyd.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Anymore matches to be announced for SS?!?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Guys this crowd is fucked. But maby cause its too small


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

waiting for LOOK IN MY EEEEEEEEEYES WHAT DO YOU SEE THE CULT OF PERSONAAAAAAALITY


----------



## Princeton (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh crap! Divas must be up next! Oh well time to turn over


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Carcass said:


> You can just see in his eyes that he knows that after Sunday he'll back to being irrelevant.


Huh? His shirt is the best selling in years....even JR confirmed it.

He is relevant. If WWE buries him I will stop watching he is RAW.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Edge!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

This crowd is shit.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

lol edge acting....


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

fuck the haters del rio is the new kurt angle


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> Huh? His shirt is the best selling in years....even JR confirmed it.
> 
> He is relevant. If WWE buries him I will stop watching he is RAW.


Oh yeah I forgot about that. His shirts are on fire right now, there is no way in hell Vince doesn't want to make money.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Ricardo!!! Fuck yea!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

...silence.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

And here comes Alberto Silencio.....

I've seen local jobbers get bigger pops than him.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ALBERTO DEL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

taking a moment to take in all the silence


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

LISTEN TO THAT MOLTEN HEAT! MY GOD I'VE JUST COMBUSTED FROM THE INTENSITY OF THE HEAT!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I know this fool didn't just diss my Sharks....


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow. No reaction at all. And I thought everyone was exaggerating. XD


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodríguez called everyone losers. 

LOVE THIS GUY


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

lol no heat


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

no reaction lol


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Here comes ADR with no reaction from the crowd.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ricardo even attempted to get Del Rio cheap heat.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Michael Cole.

He knows his shit about cars.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Look at that crowd. Showing Del Rio no mercy with that heat.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish Ricardo was my dad.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW THE CROWD ARE SO IN AWE OF HIM THEY'VE BEEN SHOCKED TO SILENCE!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Good ole Ricardo


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

he just got cheered


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

No one even gives a fuck. Dead silence. :lmao


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

And the crowd goes silent.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

MR NO REACtION


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

What a beautiful car...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I hear no reaction man this is sad lmao


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

"Here comes a winner, unlike those losers, the San Jose Sharks"...

I love Ricardo.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

bawkz said:


> Wow. No reaction at all. And I thought everyone was exaggerating. XD


In his case, actually we're not. Literally there is not a single person that cares about him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The most hilarious thing about Del Rio is that he should be really over right now. With the gimmick he has and the announcer (who's more over than him). This is the definition of the guy unable to get the character over.


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

X-Static said:


> ALBERTO DEL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Nice Audi. He needs to come out in a Bugatti Veyron one night. Or the new Lambo.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

no boos or cheers?


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

This crowd is dead. Nice to see Ricardo though.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This is funny how bad it is, Jesus. JBL or Razor Ramon he ain't.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't even mark for the guy really, but I genuinely feel bad for ADR.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

How can he not get over with that entrance?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow. This is worse than Rob Conway.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

HERE COMES GOD


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

CMMMMMMMM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LOOK IN MY EYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYES WHAT DO YA SEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Del Rio can't even get cheap heat :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zero heat. Make him feud with Mysterio so he can regain some of it. lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Little bit of a pop for Punk...not much.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Crowd is almost completely quiet for Punk too.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Slight CM Punk chant, still not loud.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMAO JR FTW.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

PUNK gets no reaction!!! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

It's Clobberin' Time!


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

What is wrong with this fucking crowd?! Holy shit they aren't cheering for anyone!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fat jokes, Cole? Really? 

CM GOD!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

punk coming in to silence? come on crowd


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

This crowd is seriously ruining raw for me.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Silence for CM Punk?

Fuck this crowd!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Gay, even Punk's coming out to silence.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This crowd is pathetic.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

this crowd blows


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"SO WHAT! Is that so wrong?!"
TELL 'EM JR!

CM Punk Chants before the entrance! 
This crowd is still a little too quiet though!
IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME!!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I know CM Punk is out now...

But...That is a f&cked up 7-11 commercial they just aired. The Miz smiling after saying "You can win tickets to Wrestlemania 28 to watch Cena vs Rock"... wow :no:


----------



## Princeton (Jul 12, 2011)

"Over the past year WWE Superstars have visited over 200 countries including London, Mexico City, Rome, Istanbul, Munich and Shanghai" <--- so have meny air hostesses... Why does that need to come on my screen???


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Punk isn't much better. This crowd is sooooo bad. Why spend money and go to a wrestling match to not cheer and boo?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

PUNK!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

IS CLOBERING TIME!!


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I always think having Cena in the opening match is a huge mistake. This was already a bad crowd and it got worse.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Look in my eyes
What do you see?
The cult of personality


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WTF? Punk has his ROH music? Nice lol. Not as epic as his old one though.


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

Crowd is fucking dead.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Haha "ADR comes out to silence, he's so not over." "NO POP FOR CM PUNK???? THIS CROWD SUX GUISE"


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

The beginning of Punks song with the static should cause disruption to the video as well I think, like the nWo. Maybe his Fist of Lightning logo or something.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This should be an awesome match. Despite the fact that he can't get a reaction for shit, Del Rio is still an amazing in ring wrestler.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

California is full of homos anyway, don't ever go back there WWE...fucking cock sucking pieces of shit there.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

not much reaction for CM Punk either tbh


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice Punk chant.


----------



## sportzokc (Feb 6, 2004)

this fire burns >>>>> cult of personality


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I know Punk has had problems with his right elbow but it seems extra taped tonight. What do you think is up, if anything?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Theres our saviour......our IWC hero.....CM PUNKKKKKK, *silence*


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Jerry Lawler is a fucking joke


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

There's those Cm Punk chants, yea...and they're gone. Wow.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk comes out to maybe the best reaction of the night... and it was pathetic. He's getting chants, but only a very small pop for his entrance


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CM Punk chants... a bit better now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FINALLY some reaction from this crowd. They still suck though


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

The old tried and trusted method of...Face Turn = Black trunks


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Some Punk chants... At least some people here came to have a good time...


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Crowd is almost completely quiet for Punk too.


I live near San Jose and I've been to many shows in this arena. The crowds always suck for every wrestlers besides Cena and Mysterio.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> It's funny because his theme isn't Punk Floyd.


I know? I wasn't stating _his_ was. 

It should be noted Cena again got a bigger pop. I think Kofi did too TBH.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Punk blatantly whispered in his ear lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Instant Karma said:


> I wish Ricardo was my dad.


I would go gay for Ricardo.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

CULT OF PERSONALITY!


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

My alcoholic cousin says alberto del rio is too try hard and awkward, now that's a shame


----------



## Princeton (Jul 12, 2011)

Del Rio kills crowds


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

ADR gets no reaction = He sucks
Punk gets no reaction = Crowd sucks

Typical IWC


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I wonder if Raw can be more entertaining then whats going on in England right now.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

They haven't had a good crowd in weeks, what's going on?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> I know? I wasn't stating _his_ was.
> 
> It should be noted Cena again got a bigger pop. I think Kofi did too TBH.


So you're just stating a random band that isn't good for themes in the WWE?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Would it depress you ADR fans if the Diva heel who comes out get's more of a reaction than ADR? Admittedly it'll probably be Beth doing a squash with a KK run in.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Apparently, we are watching the longest television episodic blablabla....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's awesome Punk is. 

I swore I would never pay money to see a John Cena match, but his situation going into MITB made me want to order that PPV. 

I swore I would never care about a Triple H match ever again, now I want him to step back into the ring and have a match with Punk. 

Also, I always talk about how Del Rio bores me...and now I've got my eyes glued to the TV watching one of his matches because Punk is in it. 

PUNK IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> ADR gets no reaction = He sucks
> Punk gets no reaction = Crowd sucks
> 
> Typical IWC


The crowd is silent because del rio is there


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> ADR gets no reaction = He sucks
> Punk gets no reaction = Crowd sucks
> 
> Typical IWC


But Punk has reactions... Wth?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Theproof said:


> I live near San Jose and I've been to many shows in this arena. The crowds always suck for every wrestlers besides Cena and Mysterio.


People tend to overstate how terrible a crowd is, but this one is really, _really_ bad. It shouldn't have that much of an impact on the show, but it just does.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> ADR gets no reaction = He sucks
> Punk gets no reaction = Crowd sucks
> 
> Typical IWC


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> So you're just stating a random band that isn't good for themes in the WWE?


I think his point was that no matter how good a band is, and how good their music is, not all songs are good for WWE entrance themes.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Theproof said:


> WTF? Punk has his ROH music? Nice lol. *Not as epic as his old one though.*


Not even close. I still hold steadfast that it has killed his momentum and appeal, as unpopular as the notion is with people who like his new theme because the song is good.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ ADR what a joke.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't see why people are surprised Punk isn't getting a huge reaction. He's feuding with _John Cena_ and _Triple H._

His reactions are 50/50, which is exactly what they're supposed to be.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> People tend to overstate how terrible a crowd is, but this one is really, _really_ bad. It shouldn't have that much of an impact on the show, but it just does.


Richmond Virgina was pretty bad too.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> I know? I wasn't stating _his_ was.
> 
> It should be noted Cena again got a bigger pop. I think Kofi did too TBH.


Um, when both of their names were mentioned by Triple H, Cm Punk's name got a louder pop then Cena's did.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> ADR gets no reaction = He sucks
> Punk gets no reaction = Crowd sucks
> 
> Typical IWC


Punk actually gets reactions elsewhere though. ADR never fucking gets a reaction ANYWHERE.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Del Rio with the backstabber?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

oo backstabber


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Dat's not cool!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CenationHLR said:


> ADR gets no reaction = He sucks
> Punk gets no reaction = Crowd sucks
> 
> Typical IWC


ADR generally gets no reaction.

CM Punk generally gets a reaction.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*DESTINYYYYYY*


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

NAP TIME


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DESTINY. Ouch. BURRIED. rit.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

GOD WINS


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

poor match.


----------



## Princeton (Jul 12, 2011)

"the biggest match ever in the WWE" they said that about Money In The Bank and as for the whole "WWE will never be the same after summerslam"... What you mean 1 champion? :O shocking change!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Nap time


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk says "DESTINY!" and gets the win! Woot!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Pretty solid match.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

CM Punk - "DESSSTTINNYYYY!!!" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Destinyyyyy!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DESTINY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He knows how to work the ring... but god is this crowd shit.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Did I just see a Punk=Attitude Era sign?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

lol wtf.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

CARLITO'S FINISHER


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, a little shocked they didn't have Ricardo interfere to protect ADR.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

another pretty good match


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Buckley said:


> My thoughts exactly.


del rio created the silence not punk


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Did you guys see them quickly cut away the "Cm punk = attitude era" sign?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Here's awesome Punk is.
> 
> I swore I would never pay money to see a John Cena match, but his situation going into MITB made me want to order that PPV.
> 
> ...


Never paid for a PPV, paid for MitB too brother...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Del Rio just can't be WWE Champion. I like the guy but no.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty good show so far. Nothing amazing, but it's pretty good nonetheless.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Where's the reaction for Punk?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

If the Punk/Cena match at Summerslam ends with Punk giving HHH the Pepsi Plunge, all is forgiven.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> ADR gets no reaction = He sucks
> Punk gets no reaction = Crowd sucks
> 
> Typical IWC


Yes because clearly everyone who said that about ADR sucking also said crowd sucks when Punk got no reaction. Forget the fact that the IWC is made of thousands of people with different opinions.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Not even close. I still hold steadfast that it has killed his momentum and appeal, as unpopular as the notion is with people who like his new theme because the song is good.


I agree completely, the last theme had gotten over big time, and had that epic moment in Chicago.

Was hoping Del Rio would be completely buried there, wouldn't have had to worry about him pushing punk down the card in the very near future.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just found out what CM stands for....

Cobra Man! He's got the Cobra logo tatooed on him. He's against America! AND I WANT TO FOLLOW HIM!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Good first hour of Raw.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Idk how you guys are saying he didn't get reactions?

Constant chants throughout the match.. The entrance music doesn't get a huge pop because it's so loud crowds aren't chanting through it.. Plus, he is feuding with the two of the three biggest faces WWE has.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo should of Sung cult of personality, to try and throw punk off


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn, most of these people are just interested in getting on TV for a few seconds. Pathetic crowd.


----------



## Princeton (Jul 12, 2011)

Punk sucks


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

ADR is a waste damn he sucks and doesn't deserve his spot. Other people in this company deserve it so much more.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> Um, when both of their names were mentioned by Triple H, Cm Punk's name got a louder pop then Cena's did.


I was talking about when they actually emerged to the ring, but OK fair enough.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And you gotta love how whenever they have a "well Cena, you'll be fighting a mystery opponent tonight!" type of match going on, his opponent is ALWAYS Swagger. It's like the big goof has nothing special in the way of charisma and mic work, so they can't really put him in a feud, but yet he's still a former champ and is fairly credible, so they just use him as the big dumb goon the faces can make a comeback over.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

some very solid wrestling tonight from raw


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Clique said:


> Del Rio just can't be WWE Champion. I like the guy but no.


I agree


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

I really don't think ADR is bad... Idk he just can't pull any reaction what-so-ever...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cleavage said:


> Ricardo should of Sung cult of personality, to try and throw punk off


This idea is so good that it gave me an *enormous* erection, and _I have a small penis.

That's how good the idea was.

You get it?_


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> Did I just see a Punk=Attitude Era sign?


Yeah I saw it too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clique said:


> Del Rio just can't be WWE Champion. I like the guy but no.


Because a bunch of crowds filled with dumb 4 year old kids don't recognize how good he is? Please. Vince knows better than they do.



> ADR is a waste damn he sucks and doesn't deserve his spot. Other people in this company deserve it so much more.


Yeah, like RANDY ORTON!!! Who pulls consistently lower ratings than Del Rio did when he was feuding with Christian...


----------



## Princeton (Jul 12, 2011)

Bring back Carlito, MVP & Shelton Benjamin!


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Punk for the win. Fuck yes


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

wwefrank said:


> some very solid wrestling tonight from raw


some very solid bollocks so far.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Del Rio using Primo & Carlito's Backstabber....hmmmm


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Punk got the loudest pop of the night and the biggest chants.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice. WM 27 on free TV is a win. I didn't watch it this year so this is huge for me.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Jerzey Star said:


> Yeah I saw it too.


Then saw WWE panic and cut away in a hurry


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

They do actually use those polls on wwe.com for fan feedback, which is why they hide the vote, I think
So may as well vote: http://poll.wwe.com/wwechampion/


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Cena/Swagger... Swagger works wrong body parts, Cena no-sells post-match.

Del Rio/Punk... Del Rio works correct body part, Punk puts over the damage, and can't even have his arm raised post-match.

It's all about the little things.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Theproof said:


> Nice. WM 27 on free TV is a win. I didn't watch it this year so this is huge for me.


I don't have the heart to tell you.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Good match so far. I hate Jerry on the commentary.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Shaemus didn't get much of a reaction during his first major WWE push. I'm hoping the fans come around and with ADR like they have with Shaemus, he is an excellent wrestler and can be very charismatic when given the proper feud and material.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Thought I'd give you guys 2 live notes. We think cm punk is God. No one gives a crap About ADR.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Princeton said:


> Bring back Carlito, MVP & Shelton Benjamin!


That was random


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because a bunch of crowds filled with dumb 4 year old kids don't recognize how good he is? Please. Vince knows better than they do.


I thought Vince was an idiot, deliberately holding people down that you like. Which is it?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Nice. WM 27 on free TV is a win. I didn't watch it this year so this is huge for me.


When is this happening?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I don't have the heart to tell you.


He's too young to know da troof.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Yes because clearly everyone who said that about ADR sucking also said crowd sucks when Punk got no reaction. Forget the fact that the IWC is made of thousands of people with different opinions.


by that he means the majority of the iwc.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

MMN said:


> Punk got the loudest pop of the night and the biggest chants.


Interesting fact, bro!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Nice. WM 27 on free TV is a win. I didn't watch it this year so this is huge for me.


Its just highlights.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What's left now? A divas match, a US championship segment and perhaps a Morrison/R-Truth segment too before the main event?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shit. Now the women are up. What else is on TV? Maybe I'll watch if Beth is involved somehow. Kicking ass.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

HOW FUCKING LONG IS THIS COMMERCIAL?


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Punk got the biggest pop of the night? He got about the same reaction as ADR


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

DubC said:


> Its just highlights.


We were going to let him find out the hard way


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Clique said:


> Del Rio just can't be WWE Champion. I like the guy but no.


They put the belt on the fucking Miz and Jack Swagger. ADR would be a *BIG* step up from those 2!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

tonymontoya said:


> They do actually use those polls on wwe.com for fan feedback, which is why they hide the vote, I think
> So may as well vote: http://poll.wwe.com/wwechampion/


Remember when they had like fan pick the match night? And the poll #'s got screwed up? How do we know WWE won't fuck em up again...


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't believe I actually want to see what they do this week with Kelly and Beth.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

yay Beth is up next


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Hell, not even Hunter got a big reaction when he came out. I don't think this crowd would stand up for Austin and/or Rock. Too bad SS will probably be more of the same since LA sucks in terms of wrestling fans. 500 people in the Hammerstein could out-shout these phonies.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

jm99 said:


> I thought Vince was an idiot, deliberately holding people down that you like. Which is it?


Both. He gets some of them right and some of them wrong.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

WANK BREAK, SEE YOU IN 30 SECONDS.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

lol going for a shit brb


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

yay for divas.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BETH the bimbo killah (Y)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for Beth to squash.......Eve I guess.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Fuck beth Phoenix is hot


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I bet CM Punk and Beth Phoenix have some awesome sex.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Silence for Beth.. Can this crowd suck any more?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dopman said:


> by that he means the majority of the iwc.


Once again, where is the proof that the people saying ADR sucks and gets no reaction are the same people who were bitching about Punk getting no reaction? I bet if you were to look back you would only find a handful, not the "majority" of the IWC.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Beth Pheonix being relevant in 2011? Me likes!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

New Beth pose!


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> They put the belt on the fucking Miz and Jack Swagger. ADR would be a *BIG* step up from those 2!


Swagger got the WHC, not the WWE title. What pot have you been smoking?


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

god beth has some nice tits.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Beth's tits look bigger.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I didn't know Eve had her on theme music.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Man, Eve's theme is fucking horrible.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

beth almost has a little wardrobe malfunction goin on. Listen to the crickets.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Both. He gets some of them right and some of them wrong.


:lmao


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

beth phoenix ...the fat shouuldered bitch


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Eve's theme sucks


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Reminds me of Chuck & Billy this theme song.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Shut up Jerry.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Eve....so so hot.


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Eve's gonna get got tonight by Beth Phoenix.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Fuck beth Phoenix is hot


Man speaks sence


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe the non-wrestling women, managers. That way Melina can manage.....oh wait.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what is this shitty song


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Eve's terrible theme got worse. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

eve's entrance music is atrocious


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

red head???????


huh


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Wait what? 

"No not red hair, just a red head"

HOW THE FUCK DOES THAT MAKE ANY SENSE?!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao Eve to job.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

I hate Eve's theme. She's hot though.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder what is was like for CM Punk to return to his hotel room and see Beth Phoenix waiting for him after winning the WWE Title....Major Win for Punk that entire night


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I don't have the heart to tell you.


damn, knew it was too good true be true lol


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

[The_Game] said:


> some very solid bollocks so far.


When are people on this forum happy...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What the fuck, King?

Like, what the actual fuck did that mean?...


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

God plz someone get rid of king


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Time for some...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

TE JOKE OF SMACKDOWN VS RAW 2011?ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME,LAWLER?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

"Well, my last girlfriend was a redhead"


BS, King. It was Sonia from FCW. LOL


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

That's right Beth...knockout Eve!!!


----------



## Princeton (Jul 12, 2011)

ADR = Over pushed
John Cena & Rey Mysterio = should have been over along time ago
CM Punk = over rated
Kofi Kingston = over used

Ziggler, Swagger, Morrison & McIntyre = under rated
Tyler Reks = under pushed

Zack Ryder = useless in ring


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking Eve I LOVE YOU


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Come on Beth! Kill some bitches!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

will there be a Melina run-in?


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

monkeyhbk said:


> Thought I'd give you guys 2 live notes. We think cm punk is God. No one gives a crap About ADR.


I do..Del Rio is GOD


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Did Eve just do the AJ Styles / Justin Gabriel roll?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this crowd imported from Japan? Their hands have to hurt from sitting on them.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice one legged dropkick, Eve.


----------



## thrillz. (Feb 1, 2007)

Lmao, King used the red head joke from Smackdown vs Raw 2011


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Why are you guys so creepy about Punk and Beth? Like I understand you like the guy, yeah he's good in the ring on the mic blah blah refreshing the WWE, but when you talk about his personal life and how their sex must be awesome and shit, that's fucking weird. Seriously, watch something else or something, cause that's not right.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

King just used a commentary line from SvR 11. Awesome.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Crowd are going wild.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lets Go Eve


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Beth is looking really, really sexy tonight.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

FUCK OFF LAWLER, THAT "REDHEAD" COMMENT IS IN SVR 2011.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Still can't believe they've only announced 4 matches... That is the problem, only the main two titles get nice build ups / make sense / have a point...

The Sheamus Mark Henry feud is okay, and the Beth and KK one is looking like it can be good. However, what are they going to do about all the other matches? No hype, just some BONUS MATCHES? ?!?!? EVAN BOURNE V JACK SWAGGER BONUS MATCH!??


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

BOTCH BY EVE! FORUM CRASH!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What was that? Toe to the back? :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Beth's tit is about to pop out.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

beths tit is so close to coming out


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kinda regretting signing the give the divas a chance petition


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Total Package said:


> Nice one legged dropkick, Eve.


Crowd starts to boo, then realizes not worth it.


----------



## Princeton (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not sexist but I'd rather see Eve and Pheonix one on one in something completely different... Sponsored by bangbros


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Bring the shovel Trips, this cleavage needs some digging.
Thank god the match is over though


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Hope this surge of dominant divas means getting rid of that stupid butterfly title and bringing back the Women's Championship. If they're gonna give this division a chance then at least take it more serious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh boy. Now I really can't wait for Kelly/Beth....yikes.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

alright, just got a drink of water and a banana, time to focus on the match.

HEY WAIT A SECOND


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Glam Slam


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

wow that was a crowd killer


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

CMIsaac said:


> Did Eve just do the AJ Styles / Justin Gabriel roll?


if she did..did AJ cry about it yet on twitter..


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Eve....so so hot.


Absolutely. Her hair always looks great too. 

I thought Beth and Natalya would of been a great rivalry, but they turned Natalya heel. Shame, should of kept her face and moved her to Raw. 

Eve isn't having a great match. This crowd sucks it should be noted too. Beth's boobs rock too.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

XxPunkxX said:


> Swagger got the WHC, not the WWE title. What pot have you been smoking?


It's the same damn thing.


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

lol


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Remember when they had like fan pick the match night? And the poll #'s got screwed up? How do we know WWE won't fuck em up again...


That was done by text messaging, they had the same system set up for each round, which led to late votes for one part moving into the next batch. This is a simple 2 person vote, if they see people can't even be bothered voting for the person they support on some online poll, they might assume the chances of them bothering to buy merch or whatever is pretty low too. Simple stuff, really.
http://poll.wwe.com/wwechampion/


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And that's going to be what happens at Summerslam.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

God, Eve is bad. Didn't even take the finisher right.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Beth Phoenix is ridiculously more attractive than Eve.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Beth won, so that means SS loss?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty good Divas match.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Beth Phoenix I love you


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

lol lawler


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cleavage said:


> Beth is looking really, really sexy tonight.


She's always looked good.

On a side note, Eve is a terrible worker. 

Did she just say booty popping? LMAO.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

She said no more stinkfaces!!! F&CK YES :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

"No more splits." :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Beth, learning a little from her man. Haha.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

mixed reaction to the no more booty poppin, splits, stinkface comments :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nearly a Beth wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I want Kelly and AJ vs Natalya and Beth dammit!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Fuck off Kelly, I wanted to hear her question!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Kelly Kelly just made me jump


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like Punk got Beth a push.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

kelly kelly sucks


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

i think the divas division is making a mockery of the divas division


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You can't necessarily always get mad at the crowd if they are not reacting. I mean if they don't like what they are seeing, can you blame them? 

That Glam Slam looks nowhere near as devastating as it use to, though I suppose its safer. 

I actually think girl on girl stinkfaces are kind of gross. Reminds me too much of 2 Girls 1 Cup.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm sorry but I would eat Kelly's ass


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dead like a motherfucker.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

beth's cleavage is amazing tonight.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nooooo, bring back the Booty Popping!


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh Punk is my guyfriend so il start a very watered down version of his gimmick!....womans wrestling sucks ass


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

zomg shootz


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at Kelly being the womens champion. Still can't get over that. And Kelly looks like she has no idea what she's doing in the right.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Even Jerry realizes the Divas suck.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Zaiko said:


> I really don't think ADR is bad... Idk he just can't pull any reaction what-so-ever...


I agree..I feel like the only Del Rio fan


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks ODB..I mean Beth


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Beth's boobs!!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

No more stink faces?


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Come on Beth, kill her. Kill her now.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DAT KELLY.

DAT EVE.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

No more splits Lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Beth Phoenix is ridiculously more attractive than Eve.


Yep


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The woman destroys you last week and in retaliation you push her down once? Alrighty then.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kelly attacks Beth and gets no reaction. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kelly came out and no one gave a fuck.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

wait, truth vs. morrison? on Raw?

and Summerslam is this Sunday?

... wow.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

"That'd take away 90% of the fun of the division"

King, shut da fuck up


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

Kelly Kelly=fail. That whole deal kinda looked stupid.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Serpent01 said:


> Looks like Punk got Beth a push.


And a trip to the surgeon, must say they fit her nicely.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Morrison/Truth on free TV?! WTF Vince?


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> Kelly attacks Beth and gets no reaction. :lmao


Well the crowd does suck tonight


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

To be honest, I kind of enjoy the booty popping.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cleavage said:


> what is this shitty song





Instant Karma said:


> Eve's terrible theme got worse. :lmao :lmao





Jon Snow said:


> eve's entrance music is atrocious


Diva music in general has been crap for a long time. I hate how nowadays every women has a whiny, pop song as their theme. Victoria and Jazz set the standard for what Diva music should sound like.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

So ridiculous. Kelly Kelly trying to look aggressive by attacking Beth Phoenix, then cue music... *HOLLA! HOLLA!*


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

ChazThrasher said:


> Oh Punk is my guyfriend so il start a very watered down version of his gimmick!....womans wrestling sucks ass


Hahahahaha


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

killacamt said:


> I'm sorry but I would eat Kelly's ass


You mean lack of ass. I'm sorry, but she has none.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Kelly Kelly coming out to NO FUCKING reaction. HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Shock said:


> wait, truth vs. morrison? on Raw?
> 
> and Summerslam is this Sunday?
> 
> ... wow.


Didn't you know? Vinny Mac bought TNA and Russo is the main writer/booker again.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Beth has some nice boobs, yum.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

i miss the divas pantsing eachother and having bra n panty matches


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Beth's boobs!!!!


I couldn't get my eyes off of those.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Did the divas really just kill an already dead crowd? I have to admit, I'm sort of impressed.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Kelly came out and no one gave a fuck.


This is a solid crowd. :agree:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i think Maryse might have some competition for my heart.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Diva music in general has been crap for a long time. I hate how nowadays every women has a whiny, pop song as their theme. Victoria and Jazz set the standard for what Diva music should sound like.


It's not just the Divas. They're making everyone's "new" theme just a different version of their current theme. Like Ziggler's horrid new version.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> So ridiculous. Kelly Kelly trying to look aggressive by attacking Beth Phoenix, then cue music... *HOLLA! HOLLA!*


LOL


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I highly doubt the Truth/JoMo match actually goes down tonight. Some ambush or promo will overtake it. Same match on free TV a week before their PPV match? That's just terrible booking.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Beth has some nice boobs, yum.


Agreed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TheBkMogul said:


> Morrison/Truth on free TV?! WTF Vince?


And you'd pay to see Morrison/Truth on PPV? Are you serious, bro?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Isn't Kelly like 22? Shit, most of us are older than her.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

This attempt to turn Beth/Natalya heel won't work as everyone agrees with what they're thinking and the bimbos will get booed instead.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Did a K2 mark just call Eve a bad worker? :lmao she's ten times the worker K2 is.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Dam Punk fuck Beth every night.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Kelly Kelly coming out to NO FUCKING reaction. HAHAHAHAHA.


As it should be



Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Beth has some nice boobs, yum.


Rear isn't bad either


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Theproof said:


> Diva music in general has been crap for a long time. I hate how nowadays every women has a whiny, pop song as their theme. Victoria and Jazz set the standard for what Diva music should sound like.


maryse's song is pretty awesome imo.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is this the worst crowd in the past three years? This San Jose? I would write them off for the next three years for being such a garbage place. I'd sooner see Triple H double book two weeks in a row in a good crowd like Chicago, Philly or Boston. San Jose SUCKS.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

How to kill a dead crowd? send KK in


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This crowd is going to give me an ulcer before the night is over.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Crowd's hot.



Yay.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

McLovin!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh hey look its all the "big stars" from Kids' Choice!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't want to see Justin Beiber anyway


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MCLOVIN!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

jacobdaniel said:


> You mean lack of ass. I'm sorry, but she has none.


It's not big or anything but damn does it have sexiness written all over it.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Isn't Kelly like 22? Shit, most of us are older than her.


I'm 2 years younger than her then.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Somebody gon get got


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

bieber vs cena - make it happen 



WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Bah Gawd, Maggie Q!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kids should be banned from WWE events.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Cena Miz and one of the Bella twins???


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

John Cena is a huge Glee fan.

That actually makes a lot of sense.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice for Cena to dress up for the event!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

FOLLOW THAT


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I AM PERFECTION.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena is a Glee fan. Why does this not surprise me.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

As if I didn't have enough reasons to call Cena a bitch....he's a Glee fan, lol. 


ZIGGLER! YAY!

VICKIE! BOO!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

the teen choice awards are more of a joke than Mtv award shows


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this new Zolph music?!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll go to the papers if I have to!








Oh, we stopped doing that like two months ago.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> John Cena is a huge Glee fan.
> 
> That actually makes a lot of sense.


Lameness attracts lameness


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

MMN said:


> Kids should be banned from WWE events.


Why not just shut down the wwe right now then.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MMN said:


> Kids should be banned from WWE events.


They do seem to suck for events... they get up for one or two guys and that is it.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Punk is lucky guy with Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cena actually just made me laugh pretty hard.
Why can't he just be that loose while talking with others in the ring? Haha.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wait, the US title still exists?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Listen to the silence for Ziggler. It'll be hard to follow that.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Diva music in general has been crap for a long time. I hate how nowadays every women has a whiny, pop song as their theme. Victoria and Jazz set the standard for what Diva music should sound like.


Kharma's music  

[youtube]aPqGhHuxzg[/youtube]


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

A-Ri !!!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Beths bum is better than her boobs.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

So Miz is not in Summer Slam lineup yet?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ziggler to squash Bourne.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

SAYYYYYYY IT TO MY FACEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Cena robbed Rock's closet...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Vickie, finally some glamour on Raw.

SAY IT TO MY FACE!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> Nearly a Beth wardrobe malfunction.


That would have saved this entire RAW.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ALEX RILEY!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> John Cena is a huge Glee fan.
> 
> That actually makes a lot of sense.


Yeah, you don't need any talent on that show either.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ziggler VS Riley...really?!?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-RY 3:16 says "SAY IT TO MY FACE"


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

SAY IT TO MY FACE.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

look its the Raws only and true heel, Vicky :gun:


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

A-ry coming out to no reaction. Yikes


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SAAAAAY IT TO MY FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE.

:lmao That never gets old.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

why didn't they reserve this match for PPV?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

why the hell are these 2 fighting now?

this should be a SS match?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Upside to this corpse of a crowd: LA will seem molten by comparison.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Riley doing away with the waistcoat.......  devastated


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Did Riley start to oil up like Orton and forget what he was doing before finishing?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WHY ARE THEY HOT SHOTTING THIS MATCH ONE WEEK AFTER THE FEUD STARTED?!?!?!?!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SUMMERSLAM IS THIS WEEK!!!!!!

What the F are they doing???????


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> the teen choice awards are more of a joke than Mtv award shows


Theyre basicly the same show


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

DEATH ITSELF JUST TOOK A DUMP IN YOUR MOUTH

:argh:


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

I don't care what anyone says, Cena can be funny and entertaining. I enjoy when he's being a WWE representative at events.

P.S. I'm a Gleek, HATE ME NOW.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear God Riley, ease up on the oil!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What the fuck was that, Riley? Whoever wrote that line and thought it was a clever idea needs to be fired immediately.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Vickies scream ewww... Lets go A-Ri


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> Punk is lucky guy with Beth Phoenix


I wouldn't be surprise if she dominates in the sack. WTF ziggler/Riley? How much time does Cee lo green performance need?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ALEX RILEY JUST WON RAW TONIGHT!


HAHAHAHAHA

Is this the IC title drama we all wanted an hour ago?


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

vicky guerro is basically an updated version of sensational sherri


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Alex Riley stole Lawler's joke book


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

"It has nothing to do with you" .. yet he just made it about her.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kids are fucking stupid. They don't know what's good and what's not. They ruin each show.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I hate the designs on Alex Riley's tights. I also hate Alex Riley.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

TheBkMogul said:


> Is this new Zolph music?!


LATE


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Kharma's music
> 
> [youtube]aPqGhHuxzg[/youtube]


Yeah, Just heard it on youtube and it's beast. Too bad she's gone for now.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Generic CAW incoming!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Am I the only one who kind of found it a bit insulting for Riley to say "Death" in front of Vickie Guerrero?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> It's not big or anything but damn does it have sexiness written all over it.


Eh, to each their own. I like my girls to have just a little more meat on them.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

you are a dead man!!!!!!!!!!!!!......after i wrestle u in an orderly manner

come on dolph, finish him x 101010101010


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm fearful that this is going to go the way of Ziggler/Kofi where instead of putting time into building the matches, they are just going to do the match a 100 times in a row to the point where nobody cares.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> SUMMERSLAM IS THIS WEEK!!!!!!
> 
> What the F are they doing???????


Using TNA's PPV build strategy


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

ziggler sucks


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Kabraxal said:


> They do seem to suck for events... they get up for one or two guys and that is it.


You mean the guys they like ?
Of course they're gonna do that.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Cena actually just made me laugh pretty hard.
> Why can't he just be that loose while talking with others in the ring? Haha.


Thinking the same thing


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Get off my stream A-Ry


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

death took a dump in your mouth??? ok?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

A Ri's music is a little "TNA sounding".


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Bullydully said:


> Did a K2 mark just call Eve a bad worker? :lmao she's ten times the worker K2 is.


I never said Kelly Kelly was a good worker either...


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Talking about death around vickie..just a little bit AWKWARD


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

more silence........


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

CMIsaac said:


> *I don't care what anyone says, Cena can be funny and entertaining. I enjoy when he's being a WWE representative at events*.
> 
> P.S. I'm a Gleek, HATE ME NOW.


I agree.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

riley's spinebuster always seems terrible to me.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Riley needs to give Vickie a Miz-style beat down.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Even Rileys music didn't get a reaction


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Uh oh. Is Vickie headed for another wheelchair stint?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was pitiful.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

The biggest reaction in the past 15 minutes was the male crowd booing after a DQ.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

A-Ry for world champ!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL Ziggler didn't even touch Vickie.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

It's funny that Vickie is the only diva with actual merchandise.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL that was quick...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. What was that about.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this was a steaming pile of nothing.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

What a waste of time


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

such a weak DQ


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

She busted a jerry lynn


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Alex Riley is so bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok...this episode. What kind of fuckery is this?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

when in doubt just scream...thanks Vickie


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that was embarrassing


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I hate Vickie. WWE need to fire that bitch.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Fix your teeth Vickie...you fucking horse.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Really. Still after 1.5 hours of Raw we still only have 4 matches set for Summerslam. Does Summerslam not include WRESTLING?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha, that punch Riley delivered to Ziggler was pretty solid. 

Say what you will, this rivalry at least became _interesting_


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that was a waste maybe summerslam match


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cole: "They are business associates"

perfect fucking troll


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You messed up there, Dolph. She was a keeper.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I really don't like Vicky Guerrero. It's not like good wrestling heat either, it's 'I feel like changing the channel' heat.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Didn't even touch her


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

what a fuckin shitty raw this one is !!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Man Ziggler has fallen so much


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Vickie and Dolph break up?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

They've managed to turn Raw into a terrible remake of Jerry Springer.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck this Crowd.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Could there be any more generic looking people in the WWE than Riley and Ziggler?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh is she gone? PLEASE TELL ME SHE'S GONE!!

Yeah, she totally didn't get touched on that knock down, lol.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

A Ziggler/Vickie break-up? Did I miss something last week? What just happened?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

:lmao OH MY GOD THAT GRAPHIC

So fucking perfect. Triple H's big goofy ass head stuck in the middle taking the spotlight. SO POETIC.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Spinebuster fail.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Vicky is hot I don't care what anyone says


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

And...Vickie and Dolph splits...k...and no more match announcements at SS?!?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Whoever sings Riley's theme blatantly stole the music from Skillet's Hero.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Who else agrees that Vickie was kind of... busty out there.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ziggler suffered a minor injury at a recent house show so he was going easy tonight


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

i can always measure how bad raw is by how often i post in this thread.

for a decent episode I wont even be online fucking around, but for this.........I'm posting away.


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

This episode of RAW was pretty decent until this match. Alex Riley is the pinnacle of generic first name, last name white guy with crappy rock intro and I grow tired of Vickie's screaming in the background of every DZ match.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Most crowds these days suck, it's exactly as Jericho said in his debut, just read my sig.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Now I'm not trying to get a "it's still real to him damnit" here, but did that right hand from Riley not seem legit? I didn't see Ziggler protect himself. Damn. Riley just seems dangerous in there.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Tonight, if Punk has something to say to Cena, he can SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY TO HIS FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE. 8*D


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This crowd is really awful. I like RAW but the dead crowd is killing the atmosphere.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> when in doubt just scream...thanks Vickie


My dog hates her. She sometimes barks when Vickie starts screaming.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh nvm.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Could there be any more generic looking people in the WWE than Riley and Ziggler?


This! Plus half the roster that you didn't mention!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't wait for the contract signing.


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

Lmao at A-RY saying Vickie's breath smelled like somebody took a dump in her mouth and It was just to Setup The Summerslam Match Between Riley and Ziggler.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Who will Miz Vs at SS?


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Vicky is hot I don't care what anyone says


She is hot


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> Tonight, if Punk has something to say to Cena, he can SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY TO HIS FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE. 8*D


Fail.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

CrotchChop said:


> i can always measure how bad raw is by how often i post in this thread.
> 
> for a decent episode I wont even be online fucking around, but for this.........I'm posting away.


Only 145 posts in 5 months of Raw, must love Raw!


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Dolph/Vickie going for the Tiger Woods/Caddie angle?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i take it i'm the only one who does not mind @-RY face then


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

This Raw is tremendously boring and predictable. The only part I've enjoyed so far is staring at Beth Phoenix's huge rack, and her fine ass. That's the only highlight. I don't know what's worse the current WWE roster or the average WWE crowd.

Actually Cole and Lawler are abysmal on commentary. There's the problem.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

raw good tonight just crowd is awful lol


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Venomous said:


> Most crowds these days suck, it's exactly as Jericho said in his debut, just read my sig.


hahaha so true, best debut ever!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh, and inb4 someone runs out and attacks someone before the Morrison/Truth match.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Also when was the last time someone got into a fight in public/school/whatever and told everyone "yeah i gave john a whopper of a right hand he was really hurt after it"

PUNCH?? NO


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm gonna need this contract signing to be big. 
I feel like they're stuck and don't know what to do.
"Let's just throw Mr. H's in there so we can hurry up and have the Punk feud with him" 

I really hope there's something happening. 
And SummerSlam has what? Like 3 matches? R Truth/Morrison, Riley/Ziggler both of those could've been added.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Who will Miz Vs at SS?


I'd assume it will be Rey, apparently he had an injury tonight but I'd imagine he'd probably be fine for Summerslam.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

JR sounds good


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey, the music in this video is from Madden!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh man! They got an NFL narrator! 

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Match announcements?!? Get the F&ck on with it, Trips!!! Stop airing what happened last week/last month and get on with this $#!t.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice, they got Epic Voiceover Guy for this.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

awesome package coming now omg this is awesome


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh shit nfl type of hype video


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Who will Miz Vs at SS?


I am not sure if it has been announced yet? I would love to know the answer to this!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

WWE stealing alot of NFL/NBC music?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCK YES!! THE PERFECT CITY WITH THE PERFECT CROWD!!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Can't wait for Money in the Bank 2011 to come out on DVD


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

Mike Adamle is on NFL network right now lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why are they using NFL music? They have much better music for promos.

This is pretty cool though.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Colt Cabana denied screen time!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

i'm disappointed. I thought raw was back on a good streak.

ah well

it takes more than a hot angle with cena/punk/HHH to keep the whole company going strong.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Showing a perfect crowd is not a good idea tonight.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

what? there were no cena chants wtf WWE


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Voiceover? Is it 1997?!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

something makes me think the "LET'S GO CENA" chants from this video were edited in.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Can't wait for Money in the Bank 2011 to come out on DVD


I have never anticipated a PPV to be released on a DVD before this one.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

awesome vid.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Epic video package. Damn, what a fucking night Money in the Bank was.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

that ending was so good


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

nice video package


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is amazing so far


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

Colt Cabana vs Wade in Lexington last week was a great match. Colt seems like a good Santino comedic relief kind of guy.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

punk running out the door with the belt is epic


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

There were a ton of promos like this in 98! infact every promo for a PPv was similar to this


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Shock said:


> something makes me think the "LET'S GO CENA" chants from this video were edited in.


they were.

fat girls are his only fans and no fat girls at chicago


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Maaaan, that Chicago crowd was fucking legendary. They deserve to host every single Raw. They breathe life into anything going on in the ring. This crowd on the other hand.... SUCKS BALLS!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck the Live PPV TV Version of Money in the Bank. Those "Let's Go Cena" chants where amplified so the TV audience wouldn't hear only CM PUNK chants.

The crowd that night was 90/10 pro Punk. I was proud to be a part of that crowd that night. It was amazing.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> what? there were no cena chants wtf WWE


:lmao


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool build up i guess.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

promo packages building up summerslam than raw 
what else is new?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Good promo package.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that was epic epic epic epic


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WWE always has fantastic video packages.

That being said, I think this "Punk leaving with the belt" storyline has been wasted potential. I thought they'd go with a rebellion/anarchy type of storyline, but it so far has ended up being just a battle for the undisputed belt. It's pretty clear someone is getting screwed though.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This is an awesome video montage.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cee Lo Green sucks dog dicks.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

BlackLevisa said:


> This episode of RAW was pretty decent until this match. Alex Riley is the pinnacle of generic first name, last name white guy with crappy rock intro and I grow tired of Vickie's screaming in the background of every DZ match.


Yes to his name, but his music is cool. 

Seriously - worst crowd in the country?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

That video reminded me how much I miss the Chicago crowd, those guys are legends.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

There was massive Photoshopping on that Kelly Kelly pic.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

There's fucking FOUR matches set for SummerSlam. fpalm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pretty Epic video!

I really don't like Mr. H's being in this match!
Seriously, 4 matches!??? Wow!
They better add more, or better have something HUGE planned!

Christian on RAW?? Nice!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Was expecting a match to be announced when they went through the card. owell.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Again, I must applaud R-Truth. Best theme song he's ever had!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

No music?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Truth Shall Set You Free!!!

Squish That Spider Truth!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Thing about Money in the Bank was both ladder matches were exciting (SD one being much more unpredictable, Raw one being entertaining but ADR winning was too obvious), and the Christian Orton match was okay, and Christian winning was a nice sigh of relief... Mark Henry and Big Show match was whatever as was the womans match...

However, SS card looks weak as hell thus far! The two main event matches will rule, but what else is going to happen? LOL! HHH announce all matches at SD?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit. This crowd of mutes is atrocious.. No heat for Truth? REALLY?


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

i still don't know why he does'nt have theme music


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Time for spider squashing.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

4 matches. 55 bucks a PPV. That's $13.75 a match.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Truth needs music.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> There's fucking FOUR matches set for SummerSlam. :fpalm:


They're probably gonna have a match involving Zeke/Rhodes or Way Barrah and DB


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck California, bunch of dick sucking pieces of shit there.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Dopman said:


> i still don't know why he does'nt have theme music


The man won't rap no more.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Theproof said:


> No music?


You talking about Truth? Its part of his character.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm actually pumped to see Sheamus as a face


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

TWO GENERATIONS ONE RING AND GRAPHICS WHICH WOULD HAVE BEEN FROWNED UPON IN 1997 ITS OUR NEW GAME


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Again, I must applaud R-Truth. Best theme song he's ever had!


Little known fact: He performs it himself.

Talented, talented man.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Only four matches announced? Probably a match or two to be announced this Friday on SD!

OR

Maybe we are getting awesome long matches?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Truth! The bastard child of a 3 way between Amy Whinehouse, Scott Steiner and Ultimate Warrior. Kracky tales hooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

No Ryder tonight?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Should we expect these matches to be at SS?
Miz vs Kofi
Truth vs Morrison
Riley vs Dolph
Del Rio vs ...Swagger if Rey can't make it?


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

I assume no US title match if Dolph's injured.

Jackson-Rhodes, tag titles and DB-Wade then


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> They're probably gonna have a match involving *Zeke*/Rhodes or Way Barrah and DB


You've ruined my evening by reminding me that Ezekiel Jackson is the IC champ after we saw Hart/Perfect highlights earlier...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SP103 said:


> 4 matches. 55 bucks a PPV. That's $13.75 a match.


Haha. Your avatar is win, BTW.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> Only four matches announced? Probably a match or two to be announced this Friday on SD!
> 
> OR
> 
> Maybe we are getting awesome long matches?


Seems like the tittle matchs will be long. Cee lo is performing so that takes up time too.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JDman said:


> Fuck California, bunch of dick sucking pieces of shit there.


:lmao You've been hating on Cali all night! 

This crowd is awful though.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

SP103 said:


> 4 matches. 55 bucks a PPV. That's $13.75 a match.


priceless....


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

no pop for morrison.

the WWE universe is full of JOMOPHOBES


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Truth can work the crowd... Only guy who's gotten everyone to stand tonight, lol!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Morrisons gonna get got


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And again.. No reaction from the crowd.. am I watching TNA in a very large Impact Zone?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know.....

They only have 4 matches set for Summerslam right now. Shouldn't they have saved Morrison/Truth & A-Ri/Ziggler for the show? Just sayin'


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Clique said:


> :lmao You've been hating on Cali all night!
> 
> This crowd is awful though.


YEAH BECAUSE THEY FUCKING SUCK.

They make Richmond, VA look like Chicago for Punk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Morrison busts into tears in the middle of the ring ala Kharma...this would become the best Raw in the history of Raw.


----------



## AmDragTapORSnap (Jun 13, 2011)

This is kinda off topic but ive been waiting to say that the "Punk leaving WWE" storyline, wasnt a story line. I found a interview with CM Punk after MiTB on youtube. CM Punk really was planning on leaving that night, but he said that he decided to stay in the WWE after his match at MiTB. Im tired of people saying that the storyline was a waste and WWE screwed it up because CM Punks contract was over that night and he resigned after MiTB.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lolololo


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Little known fact: He performs it himself.
> 
> Talented, talented man.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O god King... did you really just fucking say that......


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

jomo to do the melina ring enterance in protest


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> You've ruined my evening by reminding me that Ezekiel Jackson is the IC champ after we saw Hart/Perfect highlights earlier...


Yeah he's a pretty shitty champ isn't he.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he just vagina'd himself.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Is Morrison Emotionally stable to compete in a match at this moment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler, after that lame Slo-Mo joke, you are never allowed to speak ever again. Shut his mic off!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm glad I work for the cable company and get half off these damn ppv's, but for f*cksake what the hell is the damn card for Sunday???


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

another SS match 

ffs


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Morrison, is there any pent-up frustration you need to RELEASE right now?


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

So much wrestling on RAW recently, I'm glad.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

beast


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> jomo to do the melina ring enterance in protest


lol owned


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

SPOTZ


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

TripleG said:


> You know.....
> 
> They only have 4 matches set for Summerslam right now. Shouldn't they have saved Morrison/Truth & A-Ri/Ziggler for the show? Just sayin'


Exactly what I'm thinking. pretty ridiculous.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> You know.....
> 
> They only have 4 matches set for Summerslam right now. Shouldn't they have saved Morrison/Truth & A-Ri/Ziggler for the show? Just sayin'


Maybe they'll make it a tag match between the four at SS.

Good job killing the cameraman JoMo.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

King and Cole don't know what an accordion is? Get rid of these two fucking schmucks.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Morrison is very talented in the ring, Its a shame he blows balls on the mic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCKIN' JOMO!!! 

In a world where we've seen everything, Morrison pulls out amazing shit we don't expect.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cole finally got over as a heel with me. No one insults accordions and gets away with it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Off Topic post--Can someone fucking explain to me why there are massive riots in London over 1 guy getting shot by the cops?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Zack Ryder's dad to screw John Morrison out of this match.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This match is entertaining.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Lawler, after that lame Slo-Mo joke, you are never allowed to speak ever again. Shut his mic off!


Lawler is obsessed with the slo mo entrance...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Not really. He hit his shoulders first on the barricade then fell on his back. Silly Cole.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

TripleG said:


> You know.....
> 
> They only have 4 matches set for Summerslam right now. Shouldn't they have saved Morrison/Truth & A-Ri/Ziggler for the show? Just sayin'


They'll probably have them both at Summerslam anyway, I mean A-Ri/Ziggler was hardly the kind of match you'd expect on PPV.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

This match will be a double count out or something then they will fight at SS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sick bump!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

count at 9, LOL! Thought they were going to go for the count out win for Truth, LOL! Tonight woulda been the night... another head scratcher!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Off Topic post--Can someone fucking explain to me why there are massive riots in London over 1 guy getting shot by the cops?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/news-related-articles/566829-riots-london.html


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TAKE THAT LITTLE JIMMY!!!!!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Off Topic post--Can someone fucking explain to me why there are massive riots in London over 1 guy getting shot by the cops?


is a thread to discuss this in the news section of the anything section


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Yes to his name, but his music is cool.
> 
> Seriously - worst crowd in the country?


I was there for the SD! taping last week in Lexington and even with a limited capacity Rupp Arena the crowd was really into it. Outside of Chicago and Philly I think the south always has excellent crowds. Maybe it has something to do with the location in this instance. The San Jose area is really cosmopolitan and features demographics that are completely different from Lexington, Kentucky. Might be the program too. A good portion of the Raw crowds are the parents and guardians of kids that are clueless.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully this match ends soon so we can get to the contract signing.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

This crowd better wake up for the ending...fucking CUNTS BURN IN HELL.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...:lmao
What a return!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

WTF MORRISON


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

jobber morrison.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Trolled? lmaoooo


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

R-Truth going over! Woot!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

he got got


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

looks like Johnny Nitro just got got!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the hell???


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

John Morrison can't seem to catch a fucking break LOL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TAKE THAT, SPIDAH!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So feud's over? Cause Truth just pinned Morrison clean.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

R-Truth picks up a victory!!!!

...followed by silence.

Oh and spider got got!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

WTF? Is Jomo getting jobbed out?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Troof squashed Spider-Man...yes!!! :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao what a jobber Morrison is. He must of got too vocal about Melina being released.

Truth to get the mic and say "I JUST WHOOPED LIL JIMMY ASS". Plz.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Pwnd...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Morrison loses AGAIN.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

GON.GET.GOT.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

WTF???? Why do they keep having Morrison lose......he needs a push.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Truths face after he won just LOL.


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

Lmfao JobMo loses again!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Morrison jobs again.

To quote Nolo King "LAWLZ"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That a dead fucking spider.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

morrison 0 - 4 now?


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Morrison is now 0-4 since his return.

I guess that's what happens when you refuse to blow Mr. McMahon.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth 3,0000000 - Morrison - -1212222

YEAH


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Morrison hasn't won a match since he's came back.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is Morrison leaving... is that why they blow this off here?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Yep, Morrison's definitely being fucked with. No doubt.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison is jobbing!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Melina and Morrison both getting beat up by big black men tonight.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Morrison jobs again. Really?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmm, well, I guess Summerslam doesn't need matches.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Johnny Ace


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

That awkward moment when you win, but you have no theme music.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Good you all said he was going to burry r truth once he came back WWE back fired at the fourms once again.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Truth with the win nice.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

This is BS. Morrison does not deserve to job out like this.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I hate contract signs. such anti-climactic silliness.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a pretty damn entertaining match. I hope they fight again at SS and give it some time. You can actually tell that there's animosity between these two, which is a nice change of pace between most current lower-card feuds.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Make fun of me all you want, but Morrison actually delivered some good ass psychology in that match. Good shit.


How can you say he jobbed? The neck spot was his downfall and they built the match upon that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Morrison just got, got.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

U MAD **** marks? 8*D


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Morrison just got got.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Eve getting out of the water. 

That is all.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Johnny Ace getting more screentime. He's going to develop into a nice assholish character just watch the video on WWE.com.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Melina and Morrison both getting beat up by big black men tonight.


:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Miz, Kofi, Eve, & The Bellas. Am I to assume that they aren't going to be on the SSlam card since this commercial shows them going home to watch it? 

Yeah, I made that joke last week. 


Anyways, I'm going to ask the same question I asked last week during TNA's contract signing for Sting/Angle. How can you list a match as being official if the contract hasn't been signed yet? Just a thought.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

JoMo =


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> This is BS. Morrison does not deserve to job out like this.


Truth deserves to win...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"there's no quit in John Morrison"

Wait a month til he starts crying about how much time he's away from his gf

And didn't Morrison come back early because he wanted to wrestle at SS. Ha-ha.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Melina and Morrison both getting beat up by big black men tonight.


OH SHIT


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Kinda disappointed they didnt announce any Summerslam matches yet. They only have 4 matches booked.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Why dont we just watch Triple H sort his phone bill and electricity payments while were at it....


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel wwe will released Morrison.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Morrison jobs again.
> 
> To quote Nolo King "LAWLZ"


I hate to say it but I miss Nolo King. The best troll this forum has had in years if you exclude Pyro.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

clean


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Hmm, well, I guess Summerslam doesn't need matches.


Haha. It seems that way. How can they expect buy rates to be good when they only have 4 matches on the last edition of your flagship show?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Morrison Jobbed, Meanwhile at Morrisons house, Melina is getting spitroasted by Mike Knox and Batista


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Four matches on the Summerslam card with only one show to go? That's pretty ridiculous if you ask me..


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

scrilla said:


> Melina and Morrison both getting beat up by big black men tonight.


This might be the best post, guys.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

scrilla said:


> Melina and Morrison both getting beat up by big black men tonight.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> if you exclude Pyro.


No reasonable man would.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear. Morrison is the most non believable wrestler I've probably ever seen. He comes back from a neck injury that Truth was responsible for and finally gets a chance to face him in the ring...yet he's more concerned about flippys, shades, slow motion and bedazzled coats. Get the fuck off.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Melina and Morrison both getting beat up by big black men tonight.


Awesome


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If nothing big happens with this but, we get another Johnny Ace impersonation from Cena it will make me happy enough.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Eve getting out of the water.
> 
> That is all.


That was fucking nice.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Melina and Morrison both getting beat up by big black men tonight.


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Can he ever win ?? No ?? SO only 4 matches at SS ? Bullshit. They could have had a sick card with only a month of build up. Truth/Morrison Table Match, Ziggler/A-Ri, Cena/Punk, Pheonix/KK, Henry,Sheamus, Orton/Christian, Wade/DB (still could happen), whatever other fued is going on at SD. 4 matches ?? awesome I can't wait to blow my money smh.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mysterio be trollin'.


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

Gresty said:


> Morrison Jobbed, Meanwhile at Morrisons house, Melina is getting spitroasted by Mike Knox and Batista


Throw Big Daddy V in there I think Melina would like that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MMN said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> If nothing big happens with this but, we get another Johnny Ace impersonation from Cena it will make me happy enough.


I forgot about that. I'd mark.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Del Rio to cash in next week after undisputed champ vs mysterio?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Rigged poll is rigged


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sheamus vs Mark Henry lasts 40 minutes
Divas match lasts 10 minutes
Christian vs Randy lasts 1 hour
John Cena vs CM Punk lasts 1 hour

The rest of the 10 minutes is backstage skits. There's your SummerSlam


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Same as last week...


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Same number as last week...

:hmm:


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ these cheap ass polls


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

god same as last week. Wow rigged


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Soooooo.......Rey is fine then? 

Those are the EXACT same numbers! Get the F out WWE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok...I laughed at King's joke. :lmao


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Exact same numbers as last week...What a coincidence


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

jerseysfinest said:


> Kinda disappointed they didnt announce any Summerslam matches yet. They only have 4 matches booked.


I was confuse about it but I realize that the majority will order the ppv for Cena/Punk. Riley/Ziggler, Truth/Morrison would just take away time.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah...so SHUT UP Cole!!!


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> I got a feel wwe will released Morrison.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Get the fuck out here with that fucking poll


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Bullshit on these polls.

The same exact poll numbers from last week? GTFO.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Mysterio vs. Del Rio next week for the Undisputed WWE Championship...mark my words....


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Sheamus vs Mark Henry lasts 40 minutes
> Divas match lasts 10 minutes
> Christian vs Randy lasts 1 hour
> John Cena vs CM Punk lasts 1 hour
> ...


Nope. The divas match lasts 2 and a half hours, every other match is a dark match.


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Is it just me, or did Lawler look like he really wanted to punch Cole?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Christian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Christian stole Jericho's beard!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

christian = man love fap fap fap


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

CHRISTIAN >>>> PUNK


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol lets show that we have a 3rd World Title for the sake of wasting time!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Trips and johnny ace here we go.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena wins the poll twice in a row. What a shock!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Gresty said:


> Morrison Jobbed, Meanwhile at Morrisons house, Melina is getting spitroasted by Mike Knox and Batista


LOL this is the funniest raw thread in a while


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder if Christian will get a new bodyguard.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LAURINITIS!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> This is BS. Morrison does not deserve to job out like this.


Neither does Wade Barrett. WWE likes to jobs people randomly.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

GAWD


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Does Laranitas really have to be there?


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Riddick1 said:


> Is it just me, or did Lawler look like he really wanted to punch Cole?


it's still real to you?


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I swear. Morrison is the most non believable wrestler I've probably ever seen. He comes back from a neck injury that Truth was responsible for and finally gets a chance to face him in the ring...yet he's more concerned about flippys, shades, slow motion and bedazzled coats. Get the fuck off.


Are you fuckin' kidding me? It's called a gimmick.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Nice Summer of Punk thread. WF poster?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

SUMMER OF PUNK


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Felix has more votes than Punk?

I think there is some ballot stuffing going on here


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

PUNK AND CULT AGAIN sweeet.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Punk should have came out with a Skateboard and give it to Johnny Ace....and then Kick His Head Off


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

SUMMER OF PUNK.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Wsupden said:


> Nope. The divas match lasts 2 and a half hours, every other match is a dark match.



No...
Every match is 10 minutes long
Rest of the 2 hours 20 minutes is a Cee Lo concert


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Therapy said:


>


I already posted this several pages back.


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Dopman said:


> it's still real to you?


In this case, yes.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

That poll is bullshit. Either it's rigged, which is way more likely, or there's more kids fans than adults fans.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DoYouRealize? said:


> Are you fuckin' kidding me? It's called a gimmick.


Alright. Now justify his goddamn clotheslines. They're _ridiculous_.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL at Hire Kings of Wrestling sign


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Hire Kings of Wrestling sign. LOL


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Hire Kings of Wrestling sign = fucking awesome


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LAURINITIS will get AAed through the table


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nothing for Cena.. I SEE DEAD PEOPLE IN THE CROWD!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Sheamus vs Mark Henry lasts 40 minutes
> Divas match lasts 10 minutes
> Christian vs Randy lasts 1 hour
> John Cena vs CM Punk lasts 1 hour
> ...


Don't forget C Lo Brown, err Green


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Surprised Punk didn't shake hands with Johnny Ace


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I definitely think we're 3 or 4 months away from seeing "John Henigan" showing up in the Impact Zone.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They need to knock off several fucking PPVs from teh schedule. This SS card is shit with barely any build. This is the second biggest PPV in the WWE and it has almost nothing going for it... yeah. Good job WWE. This Raw has hardly done a damn thing for SS.

And this crowd and every non smark crowd should just save their money and keep their worthless asses at home. Make noise you idiots.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

A taped one minute promo on Raw before the 2nd biggest PPV of the year. Nobody can get the ratings up on Smackdown, when the show is being treated like WWE superstars these days.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

HIRE KINGS OF WRESTLING~!


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Wish WWE audiences would sing along with lyrics, they get a good theme then barely see some people mouthing the words.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm sure that Steen sign was already mentioned. First time I'm seeing that.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

This crowd is so dead.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cena with no reaction either.

The fuck is going on. I hate dead crowds.


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

wow cena hardly got a reaction, what a shite crowd


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena getting no reaction as well as Punk... this crowd is fucking horrible.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cena got cheered earlier, now he's booed more. This crowd should LOSE the right to host Raw. sEriously - fucking remove San Jose of any and all rights to host RAW, Smackdown, and any PPV til 2014.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena's is more limp than Punk's. har har


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, a Kevin Steen sign.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I wish CM Punk had destroyed his belt and made his own personalized Championship. 

Punk is already awesome!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

My god, Cena with nothing in the way of pops...this crowd is the worst crowd I've ever heard, and I've seen the Impact Zone.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

MR COO


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

DoYouRealize? said:


> Are you fuckin' kidding me? It's called a gimmick.


if someone injured you though, you would be more concerned with getting revenge than looking good 
just common sense


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Pipebomb getting ready to blow!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Alright. Now justify his goddamn clotheslines. They're _ridiculous_.


Melina dresses him. 

BTW, what we learned from Morrison and Drew is don't date WWE Divas that are crazy, or you'll pay for your woman's mistake.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punk is gold.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Punk is hilarious right now


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KEVIN STEEN SIGN


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL Punk


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Don't adjust your set, you're not seeing double"? Then what am I seeing??

Thank you PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wow! 
Speak the exact truth! :lmao :lmao :lmao
THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the kevin steen sign


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cena is such a dork. Why the fuck is he laughing at Punks jokes?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> JoeyStyles Joey Styles
> Great! Now we have two of the ugliest WWE Championship Belts ever made!


Bahaha.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Self Referential Humor from Punk FTW!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Pipebomb!!! :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Different championships


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Punk is good...


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH > Punk but Punk is good.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Kevin Steen sign!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL HAHAHA OMG


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Punk killing!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok.. I'm now sick of Punk's wise ass mouth routine.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

OOOH SHIT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DWAYNE sighting.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao

Trips is buried.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

holy shit!!!! they are showing this clip, it just got real!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NICE!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DWAYNEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao Punk is owning HHH


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this video btw lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PUNKSTAR


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AHAAHHAHAAHHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

hahaha rock. punks gold as well


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Crowd should be chanting Rocky right.. fucking.. now.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

No pop for Rock lol.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

HAHAHAHA!!! They're showing that Rock video!!!! :lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lmao this is great!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

lmao... the're playing the rocks youtube promo... awsome..


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

No pop for the Rock...FUCKING CUNTS

FUCKING HOMOS THERE FUCK CALI


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"My movie went straight to DVD, just like your's...."


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

BEEOW BEEOW BEEOW


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

transvestie wonder woman


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE Putting this on tv, Cena heel turn on sunday?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

a bloated transvestite wonder woman


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

Triple H:How was your movie?CM Punk:"Mine went straight to DVD just like yours.Lmaoooooooo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Bloated transvestite wonder woman?

*Dead*


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

LOL, ROCKY! FORUM CRASHES!

Rocky says Cena is fruity pebbles he changes from Purple to Red

Rocky makes a shot at Cenas Jean Shorts, Cena is going to change his ring attire... LOL!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

ROCK & PUNK!!!!!


TOO MUCH AWESOME!!!! CAN'T....HANDLE....THE AWESOME!!!!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

whoa the Rock!

I'm so glad he's back now in the wwe for good and never leaving


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I love this promo. The crowd is into it too. 

One of the classics.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

DWAYNE. Haha, Punk at least got a reaction out of the crowd. 

THE ROCK officially got the biggest pop of the night. Excellent.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA! EPIC!

LOST SNAGGLEPUSS!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

ROCKY


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk just fucking owned Trips like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Total Package said:


> :lmao
> 
> Trips is buried.


BERRIED!!!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

I bet they start that chant like now


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Theproof said:


> Cena is such a dork. Why the fuck is he laughing at Punks jokes?


hey he know's quality..unlike this..whatever the Rock is doing


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

They can't even show %50 of this video lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BLOATED TRANSVESTITE WONDER WOMAN!!!!
Still one of the best disses ever!
:lmao :lmao :lmao

Curious to see why Punk is actually playing this since he hates "D'Wayne"


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Cena heel turn. Surely


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I think they broke TripleG.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DWAYNEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BRINGS IT VIA SATELLITE AGAIN


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Rocky was the best part of RAW and he's thousands of miles away.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Try to laugh it off, John.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Rock spoke the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

[email protected]

Rock shitting on him.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

THANK YOU ROCK! THAT IS TRUE!


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

they r really shititng on cena. i think heel turn around corner


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

ROCK = WIN!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rock just buried Cena. LMAO


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dwayne owned Cena


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

jesus rock can bring the dead crowd back to life


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Tell em rock! We're men!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Its not just men. Most teenagers hate Cena too.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

THANK YOU BASED ROCK!


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

No drug testing in Hollywood


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

John Cena has such a fair weather attitude towards what is going on in this angle. He casually agrees with Punk's viewpoint like a chump.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Punk just owned HHH and Cena and Dwayne all in 5 minutes!!! :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punk Rock'd.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I HAVE TO INSULT THE ROCK TO GET HEAT.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol at trips movie going straight to DVD. Punk is killing it right now.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Punk just burned the shit out of Rocky now...this shit just got real.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those bags....I'd still bang him.

HHH is pissed. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk attacking everybody! I love it! 

Cena going back to being a pussy. I like what you're doing because the people like it!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Cena talks *boooo*


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Rezze said:


> Its not just men. Most teenagers hate Cena too.


I'm a teen Cena hater lol




boo this man! boo him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena sucking dick again.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

CM Punk is an equal opportunity offender


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so rock disses cena and cena starts kissing his ass?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena is lapping at that ballbag. Why does he love The Rock so much? He wants to be The Rock so bad.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really want Johnny Ace to go through a table.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

where's this kevin steen sign? :hmm:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"That makes me mad."


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena has gone beyond tool status now... I honestly think he has one of the most insufferable characters in WWE history.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh God. Shut the fuck up, Cena. Rock just murdered you and you suck up and pander.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank You Punk....Good God Shut The Fuck Up Cena.

Your Rated G if anything


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Punk is gold lol


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

inb4 I'm here every week


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YOU ARE A PRODUCT OF THE SYSTEM!!!!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cena Too PG?


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Crap reply from Cena.... I feel kinda sorry for him now lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cena you are a product of the system and hell to the no you are not a modern day Hogan you should be fired for saying that shit


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This segment is great.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Just imagine this with a great crowd.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hogan mention? Shit getting real.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I've said it before and I've said it again. I hate the fact that the only way the WWE can build tension between two superstars by having them try and "one up each" other in a battle of wits.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena speaking the truth, lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk's facial expressions are killing me :lmao


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

HOGAN~!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I like this. Cena is doing well.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Gresty said:


> inb4 I'm here every week


in


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Just imagine this with a great crowd.


*^ THIS!*


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

oh shit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL. IWC shots by Cena.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Product of the system ?

You're decked out in WWE merchandise


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy fucking shit! Cena calling us out!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

5 moves of doom.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

OH FUCK YOU CENA


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Five moves of doom reference LMAO


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Alright. Now justify his goddamn *clotheslines*. They're _*ridiculous*_.


What's the difference? It's still a clothesline. You're basically complaining about his mannerisms for fuck sakes!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY SHIT LMAO HE JUST OWNED US


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

OSNAP, THERE GOES THE FOURTH WALL.


----------



## Riddick1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Cena sucks all the air out of the crowd. And with this crowd, that's amazing.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

IWC all over this promo!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

John Cena is burying himself. He is correct. He sucks. 

"I will never win over The Millions."

Come on.

He shot hard on the IWC, too. But he is burying himself.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

John Cena referencing the 5 Moves of Doom. Shit just got real.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Holy fuck he mentioned 5 moves of doom and heel persona.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Five moves of doom reference!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's doing a Hogan...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"I could increase my workrate" :lmao :lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

lmao... the 5 moooves oof dooooom


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Hahaha. 5 moves of doom.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nicely done, Cena, nicely done!

WWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NICELY DONE SERIOUSLY! WOW!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Moves hand from ear to face*

My God, they've fooled us all along....


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMAO CENA FTW


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena calling you out


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow Cena saying 5 Moves of doom?


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Punk needs to write the RAW script, knows when Cene rambling goes overboard and calls him out.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

LMAO CENA'S TALKIN TO THE IWC


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

5 moves of doom? He actually gets it!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

OH SHIT. 5 MOVES OF DOOM! HEEL PERSONA :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena took a shit on the IWC. Thanks for the shoutout Cena!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Cena trolling


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Yep. :lmao Cena spends his off days lurking WF.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

BREAKIN DA 4TH WALL.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ Cena mocking the IWC!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

lmao at cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena just admitted he sucks! lol. 

And yes, there are many of us who hate you.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

ok now cena has me ear

lol @ him acknowledging him letting his heel persona show


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Isn't Cena from Boston? And he's taking a comparison to the Yankees? Wasn't that why he slapped Punk back when he first said it...


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

JOHN CENA WE COMIN FOR YOU N*GGA


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

HEEL PERSONA SHINES THROUGH


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Punk's face when Cena mentioned Hogan = HAHA. 

OK Cena, stop talking. Seriously. Triple H, interrupt him would ya?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

CENA JUST OWNED THE IWC!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

My god....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

More Cena PG bullshit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lord have mercy..why can't his mic get cut?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

This Cena is awesome


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

This segment's been awesome so far.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Cena calls out the IWC and WF crashes LMAO.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i like Cena when he is serious


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

He's concerned with the kids and women.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

am loving this segment so far


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

GreenBax said:


> I've said it before and I've said it again. I hate the fact that the only way the WWE can build tension between two superstars by having them try and "one up each" other in a battle of wits.


What would you prefer? "GAAAH I BETTER WRESTLER" "NO, ME CHAMPION, ME WIN!"


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena trolling the IWC. LOL.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Cena is playing his part REALLY well, kudos to him!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

they just broke the hell out of the 4th wall


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Blurring the lines of kayfabe is one thing... and completely abandoning it is another. This is getting ridiculous now and it's not good for Wrestling. I'm sure the smarks eat it up, but I'm sorry it just doesn't make for compelling television.

This angle has taken a harmful turn.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cena turning heel at the PPV


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Boo Birds just drowned out the Cheers. 

That was like the weakest response ever. Triple H's response was better.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

couldnt stop laughing that even Cena mentioned that he has 5 moves of doom...lmfao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Cut off Cena's mic. Cut off HHH's mic.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Heel persona and 5 moves of doom on Raw. Wow.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Cm Punk about to go ham on the mic.


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

Cena owns the IWC


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Punk gonna rape HHH now


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

wow

lot of reality in this


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

god damn


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow Punk is going ham right now


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Damn.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SNAP!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HOLY FUCK HOLY SHIT


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

bboy truly is Cena trolling us, isn't he.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

OSNAP KOZLOV DH SMITH AND CHRIS MASTERS


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh Good God, this is so FUCKING awesome!


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

BAH GAWD!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Punk AIRING IT OUT!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Punk is killing it right now


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Funk man :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWWWWWWOOOOOOOOAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THIS IS SOOOOOOO REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WOW!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY SHITTTT PUNK IS THE MOTHER FUCKING GOD


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

They're just stomping on the broken pieces of the fourth wall now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

lolfuck Melina :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM PUNK CHANTS REIGN SUPREME!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The Reality Era!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Seriously....Don't Push Punks Buttons...THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH SHIT


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome segment.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This... is... wow...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha Punk just earned the loudest chant big time. Never heard a wrestler mention talent leg go so recently like punk just did.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Dam CM Punk is truly a god on the mic.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

cm punk made me orgasm twice


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this Phillip Jack Brooks guy is the man.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fucking killer promo by all of them.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

ICE CREAM BAR!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

CM PUNK...best mic worker in history...holy shit.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ice Cream Bars!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Punk is absolutely destroying Cena.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This crowd wake up for CM PUNK


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

ice cream bars get pops around here.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Shit just got really real


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk getting the loudest cheers! No way he can lose at SummerSlam!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

you damn right I want my ice cream bar


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm speechless!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PUNK is A GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I love this man! (no ****)


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh shit. Punk just owned John L.!!!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

i could listen to this all night


lol


awesome


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I fucking LOVE this.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy fuck, this is the hardest sell I've seen since......well, MiTB.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM MOTHER FUCKING PUNK!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So fucking would.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad to see Punk army is louder and smarter and eating up this shooting.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why is Cena smirking? He's ruining the promo.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''John Boy'' :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They are both on fire


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Its official, bboy is Cena.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I love how Punk mentioned the guys that got fired.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Punk is once again stealing this promo. He has been completely on fire recently, it's incredible how he has cut 3 promo-of-the-year contenders within a month or two.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dear God I hope Punk wins this Sunday.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Imagine how awesome this promo would be if it was in Philly or almost any other city? 

Look at all the assholes sitting in the seats with their arms crossed, even during this promo. What scumbag fans.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

JDman said:


> CM PUNK...best mic worker in history...holy shit.


He is amazing and the best promo guy right now, but cool your jets, he is not the best ever.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Marine 4, pee in their pajamas, ahahaha.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG. CM PUNK.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

lol @ fans peeing in their pj's...


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

This already beats the shoot a few weeks back...HOLY FUCKING SHIT AMAZING.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah i see HHH costing Punk for sure now.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Pee in there pjs LOL


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HE WOKE THE CROWD UP BY SHEER FUCKING WILL


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Finally the crowd is alive. good job Punk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Too bad you're going to lose, Punk.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree with the crowd.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this is still real to me.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Sooooooooooooooooo goood.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JOHN BOY GETTING OWNED!

He just controlled this crowd like crazy!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Huh, only took the crowd 128 minutes to wake the hell up.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Summer of Punk sign. Awesome.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That's how you wake up a dead crowd.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

give punk a microphone and he wakes up the crowd


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn, just when I thought this angle had been botched, Punk found his voice again...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I really think there's a chance Cena turns heel with HHH at SS right now. What Punk has said in this last promo... I have a feeling it might be enough to turn Cena. It would make sense too, as there's no way he's getting a face reaction against the Rock in Miami.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This is pure epicness.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Charmqn said:


> He is amazing and the best promo guy right now, but cool your jets, he is not the best ever.


Yes...he truly is.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why is Cena trying to hang in shoot promos with Rock and CM Punk? Is he out of his mind?

"You beat me straight out. You have every right to be the champion."

A HARSH RETORT FROM THE LEADER OF THE CHAIN GANG.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hell of a promo from Punk. Finally woke the crowd up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PIPE BOMB!!!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

laugh-out-loud is gonna be pissed that Punk didn't mention Melina.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena finally came back with a good line.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow Cena very good on the mic as well.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

"Win, lose, or *draw*."

What happens there, do we still have 2 champions?

What about DQ?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Buster Douglas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty great promo here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Punk doesn't step it up? :lmao

Oh Cena.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Finally, FUCKING FINALLY, John Cena got heavy about it.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

That's the best you can do Cena?

CM PUNK is going to bring it


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

People need to buy new underwear in here!


----------



## havoctrain (Jan 30, 2009)

Pow!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

PEDIGREE!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

A fight in a contract signing?

who knew.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KICK HIM AGAIN PUNK!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena just threw his toy belt on the floor


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

YES!!!! KICKED HIS FUCKING HEAD OFF!!!


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

Finally...something interesting has returned to the WWE main even scene.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait what? "Win, lose, or draw."

draw?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"I MAD NOW, I WANT FIGHT"


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Dammit, Mr. H, pedigree Cena!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Epic ending. Epic.

IS THE FIX IN?

LMAO!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Is the fix in, Hunter?!"

Please no.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Awesome ending.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut the fuck up Lawler.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*DOWN GOES FUNKHOUSER!!! DOWN GOES FUNKHOUSER!!!*


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Trips is gonna screw Cena over I feel


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

That was great


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

god damn that was great.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ Cena stans coming at The Rock on Twitter. yall mad?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm now pumped for Summerslam


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Leg kick to Lauernitits's GIF please


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't usually call things but I'm going to try and call this:

Mr. H's tries to screw Punk but VINCE screws Cena somehow!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow.Wow.Wow. Punk just called out the whole 'Is HHH gonna screw Punk over' finish.

A very average RAW was just blasted by the last segment.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Shit's getting real, son!

LOL @ Punk knocking out Johnny Ace.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a segment. There's no way Punk can lose on Sunday. Would make no sense what so ever, even if they want to do a screw job.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

absolutely awesome way to end raw, epic promo between punk and cena
the main event scene is interesting for now at least


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This contract signing more than made up for an average show.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Great RAW. Really great RAW. People will bitch but fuck them, that was awesome.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Johnny Ace got knocked the fuck out!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess Laranitas was there for a reason. :lmao

That was awesome. Punk is fantastic.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that was fucking phenomenal


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Best contract signing ever? That was fucking amazing. Great job by all parties involved.

Scrilla, feud still dead to you?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

CM Punk is the greatest!

WWE Monday Night Raw 8/8 Review


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

the guy who said the firings where a work might have been right LOL


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It took getting released for Harry Smith to ever even cross the mind of HHH. :lmao


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

That was Fucking Epic great job by both Cena and Punk.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

raw could have just been this tonight and I would have been happy.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

JDman said:


> Yes...he truly is.


Nah, not yet.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I like how everybody just cums over Punk and hardly anybody mentions Cena's fantastic work in that segment. :lmao What a shock.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Great ending. Punk is God. The end.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk really does need to win, or it needs to be a screw job with HHH and Cena turning heel. Cena can't go over Punk cleanly after that promo, because what he said was right.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

love how Punk crashes this forum every week.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

amazing ending and to think to think people were complaining that angle is dead this angle is epic and wwe is epic once again great show tonight summerslam could be amazing


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Damn that was a good promo!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I loved that segment.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Really didn't think they could sustain this reality era angle, but give Punk mic time and he'll sustain anything. Cena was doing well, very well actually. Then homeboy got pipebombed.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> *DOWN GOES FUNKHOUSER!!! DOWN GOES FUNKHOUSER!!!*


Where the hell is Larry David?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

CM Punk is the greatest!

WWE Monday Night Raw 8/8 Review


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Epic promo!!! cant wait for summerslam!!!


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

Cena and Punk have fantastic chemistry together.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Regardless of what happens Sunday, past month and a half have been the best the WWE has been in years and well another fabulous edition of Monday Night RAW. WWE has kept it going brilliantly all summer long and I can't wait to see what goes down Sunday. They've got my £15.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

This shit is cool again


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG Cena mentioned the 5 moves of doom and his heel turn!!! FUCKING EPIC!!!!


----------



## NIQQ (Aug 3, 2011)

*THAT SHIT CRAY*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

IT WAS TOO FUCKING GREAT!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome fucking promo. Cena owning the internet was awesome and Punk did an outstanding job. Summerslam's card looks bad but god this match intrigues me.

ARE PEOPLE INTERESTED AGAIN NOW?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

the last promo was epic as hell .. it made raw awesome


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Average Raw but dammit that ending was gold. The man with the pipe bomb woke up the crowd. This forum will explode if Punk loose at Summerslam.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Solid Raw. Saved by the awesome last segment. 

Although the under-card looks weak (probably because there were no matches made!) I'm really pumped for the Cena/Punk match.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Reality Era is my favorite era. I just hope it lasts.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Really good RAW, I enjoyed it. The contract signing was awesome.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Great promo from BOTH CM Punk and Cena there. Good exchanges and it was nice to finally see some physicality to the whole thing at the end.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Great promo from both men.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The Rey vs Champion match next Monday is telling. Someone is turning heel. More than likely Punk. Doubt there'll be a cash in.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Love how these single segment wakes up people's interests for _SummerSlam_, just half an hour ago everyone made SS jokes about there being only 4 matches. Who cares about what else is on when we have this epic storyline going on?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

greyshark said:


> Cena and Punk have fantastic chemistry together.


Can't argue with that! Punk pulls the best out of Cena, and vice-versa.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cena won't turn heel, he mentioned it jokingly. HHH screwjob probably. 

Punk helped this angle, but I'm still more interested in Shaemus and Mark Henry than these two.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> The Reality Era is my favorite era. I just hope it lasts.


And hope they don't do what Russo did with WCW by bring to much "reality" to it


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not gonna lie that promo sold summer slam for me.
CM PUNK IN THIS MOTHERFUCKER LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Berbarito said:


> The Rey vs Champion match next Monday is telling. Someone is turning heel. More than likely Punk. Doubt there'll be a cash in.


Not a chance that Punk's turning heel.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> I like how everybody just cums over Punk and hardly anybody mentions Cena's fantastic work in that segment. :lmao What a shock.


LOL typical.

Everyone involved in that segment was great. They did a fantastic job on selling this match.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Love how these single segment wakes up people's interests for _SummerSlam_, just half an hour ago everyone made SS jokes about there being only 4 matches. Who cares about what else is on when we have this epic storyline going on?


Totally what I was thinking, I went from thinking 'how can you mess up Summerslam?'. To being totally pumped.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Fantastic ending promo. 

Both men delivered tonight.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

Berbarito said:


> The Rey vs Champion match next Monday is telling. Someone is turning heel. _More than likely Punk_. Doubt there'll be a cash in.


Thats impossible, Punk cannot revert back to heel so soon.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

virus21 said:


> And hope they don't do what Russo did with WCW by bring to much "reality" to it


This is actually an excellent point. Early on in that segment I was worried that Punker was getting a little too "Mark Madden" with the references. He reigned it in though. There is definitely a line to walk there.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Another awesome fucking promo by CM Punk. Listen tpo the loud Punk chants at the end. Take note, Cena.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> The Rey vs Champion match next Monday is telling. Someone is turning heel. More than likely Punk.


Nah, I think the match will probably be called off because Rey will likely still be selling the "injury" from tonight.

Anyway, the fucking excellent ending promo brought this Raw up from average to decent.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

A little curious as to what Christian has to say Friday.

The Truth spider promo was fucking hysterical. :lmao


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Fantastic RAW!


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

Once again the Smackdown! main event pales in comparison to what is going on here. Randy "SSI check" Orton vs Christian as The Wussy Heel isn't appealing anymore.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> The Rey vs Champion match next Monday is telling. Someone is turning heel. More than likely Punk. Doubt there'll be a cash in.


That's not gonna happen 'cause Rey is injured. That's why they had Miz beat him up.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not a fan of John Cena along with everyone else, I did get sick of him after he had been the top-dog for the past several years, so don't get me wrong... I will admit that I respect Cena and what he does night in, night out. I don't give a shit what people say... John Cena is and has been the #1 guy in the WWE for the last 6-7 years because he is an all-around stand-up guy. He busted his ass the first several years of his career and won Vince McMahon over with his worth ethic. Some may... wait I mean ALL bitch about his lack of wrestling ability/move-set but the truth is that he is one of the most talented superstars in the WWE, hate him or love him.

People must admit that after tonight's RAW.... John Cena showed that he can cut a good promo and break the 3rd wall (4th wall whatever) and that he can be just as controversial/edgy as Punk... Cena actually has a personality people.

That was an amazing ending to RAW, imo. John Cena & CM Punk showed that they have some amazing chemistry together. Even though it's been less than two weeks... the storyline build-up for their match at Summerslam has been absolutely perfect. And *it's NOT only because of CM Punk* and his controversial promos over the past several episodes of RAW followed by him beating Cena for the WWE Championship at MITB and "walking out" (lolz) on the WWE, John Cena has contributed alot, more than people give him credit for to help build-up the storyline going into Summerslam.

Hands down, this has been one of the best storylines that WWE has had in quite some time.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Punk was gold as usual but cena when given the chance to go against someone else on the mic is also great. All 3 of them can handle a crowd good or bad. Cena was honest and truthful as punk was but punk just has every attitude era fan in the palm of his hand. Either way this storyline has been great. and seems to be getting better


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

With where they've gone I wont be shocked at all if Cabana or KOW interfere and join up with Punk.

While there's only 4 matches booked for SS at least theyve all been built well, even the divas match.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

What a fucking epic promo!! Punk is god that was unbelievable!!! But where is the SS Card lol


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Last promo > Raw


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> The Rey vs Champion match next Monday is telling. Someone is turning heel. More than likely Punk. Doubt there'll be a cash in.


I hate the fact that i think you are right....
1. Because Punk has the crowd behind him alot more the Cena when he opens his mouth
2. Cena is the last guy who should be playin a rebel
3. Is gonna end with super cena overcoming the odds

so am praying that doesnt happen


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The best contract signing I've seen in my life. They both brought it, but of course the man with the Pipe Bomb was the star of this promo. How many promo of the year contenders does have in the span of a month and a half?

WWE's got my SummerSlam purchase.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

[The_Game] said:


> Thats impossible, Punk cannot revert back to heel so soon.


CM Punk can do anything. He's the more likely simply because Cena isn't doing it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn that promo got me hyped. Seems like there is a lot at stake in this match. Can't wait for Summer Slam. XD


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad those guys got fired on Friday so Punk could mention them. Fantastic promo


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

So the rumoured Summerslam matches (Riley/Ziggler, Truth/Morrison) both happened on Raw. I'm slightly dissapointed there's still only 4 matches booked for Summerslam atm, but the end segment sold me the PPV. I'm buying it. £15 should definitely be worth it.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Excellent work from both guys. I would take Cena more seriously if he wasn't wearing that stupid hat and jersey though.


----------



## Eric Angel (Jul 21, 2011)

Now they got the momentum back!


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

And people said that they screwed up with the Punk/Cena storyline last week. I'm wondering if those people are still saying it now.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

the crowd turned in punks favor just by a promo
WHAT THE FUCK!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Muta said:


> I'm not a fan of John Cena along with everyone else, I did get sick of him after he had been the top-dog for the past several years, so don't get me wrong... I will admit that I respect Cena and what he does night in, night out. I don't give a shit what people say... John Cena is and has been the #1 guy in the WWE for the last 6-7 years because he is an all-around stand-up guy. He busted his ass the first several years of his career and won Vince McMahon over with his worth ethic. Some may... wait I mean ALL bitch about his lack of wrestling ability/move-set but the truth is that he is one of the most talented superstars in the WWE, hate him or love him.
> 
> People must admit that after tonight's promo.... John Cena showed that he can cut a good promo and break the 3rd or 4th or whatever fucking wall there is.
> 
> ...



Repped... Cena's been just about perfect in this storyline.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Definitely spending $60 on SummerSlam after that. Orton/Christian and Henry/Sheamus look good as well.


----------



## FOOTBALLFAN100 (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy shit that was amazing!


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Liked how Punk busted Ace on his shit bout the lay offs, and Cena addressing his critics. Liked the promo tonight alot, not feeling HHH refereeing the match though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

As much as I don't want to spend money in the questionable card, I want to see Cena/Punk live, badly. I mean I'm actually really interested in Sheamus/Henry and Christian/Orton but I'm worried as to what else they put on the card.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

If they realize ADR just isn't over.... they do have the option of using him here at SS too somehow..


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm going to be at SummerSlam and that final segment alone got me excited for it (my first ever WWE event). CM Punk needs to win, though.


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

I think I'll settle for the $6.99 SummerSlam.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Bullydully said:


> So the rumoured Summerslam matches (Riley/Ziggler, Truth/Morrison) both happened on Raw. I'm slightly dissapointed there's still only 4 matches booked for Summerslam atm, but the end segment sold me the PPV. I'm buying it. £15 should definitely be worth it.


To be fair...

Riley/Ziggler went on for what 2 minutes? I doubt it even went that long.

I think they'll probably open the show or something.


----------



## xGrAffitix (Jan 8, 2007)

Laaadies and gentlemeeen! Welcome to WWE Monday Night Raw, where heroes are heels and heels are heroes! Haha. That's basically what wrestling has come to now. It's not the 'Age of CM Punk' or anything like that. It's the age of the internet. That's the only thing fueling this feud right now is the internet. CM Punk, well known for his work in underground organizations and things of that sort, and well known by all of the media surfers here on the internet. They're his own personal propaganda. Now don't get me wrong, I love CM Punk. He's an outstanding athlete, and his mic work is in comparison to some of the greats, but! His fanbase is completely lacking in any genuine emotions. Cena inspired his 'children' fans, to never give up, no matter what. CM Punk teaches his fans to..Run their mouths? I find it funny that sooo many people are hating Cena more and more each day. Cena is the second favorite. As soon as CM Punk isn't around, they'll cheer him again. CM Punk is great! He does more than 5 moves! He's better than Cena! Oh my goodness he just shredded Cena on mic! Pffft. Can we get real for a moment? The only reason Cena is seen as the bad guy, is because of this very thing we're communicating on right now, and that's the internet. Without the internet, CM Punk and all of his action on ROH would be nothing. Without the internet, all of those reviewers and fans would still be scraping up information, unable to hold together their underground crowds. So I'll say this with pride, while I wear my 'Transvestite Wonder Woman' T-shirt. The only reason CM Punk is seen as the hero, is simply word of mouth. It's cool to hate Cena. It's a fad to hate Cena, but at the end of the day, guess who's gonna be there? Remember when everyone hated Hogan for the NWO, but couldn't stop cheering their heads off when he became HULKAMANIA once more? This situation sounds familiar, only difference is, CM Punk gets freedom on mic, so despite his Heel persona, he's seen as a hero. All of this open mic work might be good for business, but as soon as CM Punk is out of the picture, and all of the fans have driven Cena away, who's gonna be selling tickets? Zach Ryder? Lol.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

glad I only have to pay half price for the HD version, thank goodness for being employed by Time Warner Cable..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cena mentions the 5 moves of Doom and the IWC shits a brick. OH GOD HE KNOWS WE EXIST! RUN!


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

Berbarito said:


> CM Punk can do anything. He's the more likely simply because Cena isn't doing it.


I don't know, I cant remember a superstar turning face and then heel in such a short period of time. I dont really see Cena turning either. I suppose it will be based around HHH's heel turn then.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CM Punk is proving he needs to be the focus... he brought a shit crowd to fucking life in that segment. And really, I liked that HHH just hung back and let the two banter. Cena did a decent job, but he does show that he doesn't measure up to Punk on the mic. And if the WWE ends up working the releases into this... yeah, I think being able to tell what is reality and what is scripted will be much harder. Will it happen... probably not but Punk and that segment inserted that little bit of "is this real?" doubt.

Overall... decent raw, shit crowd. I liked the Ziggler/Vicky angle and the matches weren't bad. Worried that Morrison is gone from the WWE though.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Cena always ends up owning most of his haters. Hilarious.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> I like how everybody just cums over Punk and hardly anybody mentions Cena's fantastic work in that segment. :lmao What a shock.


Probably because it wasn't fantastic work, at least until the last few minutes where he was talking about the pipe bomb and everything. His "this is why I love you Punk, now let's hug!" stuff is unbearable. 

But that was a great ending promo to a pretty good RAW overall. It just seems like RAW itself is such a rollercoaster of entertainment... we get a boring Ziggler/Riley... thing, then a great Truth/Morrison match. Divas crud, and then an entertaining Kofi/Miz match. They just can't seem to keep things consistent, but damn if that last promo didn't make up for everything mediocre.

I'm really not sure what will happen at SS, either. Part of me thinks what Punk said will finally get to Cena, and he'll turn heel with Cena. Of course, they could always just go with the Punk/Cena alliance as well. I suppose HHH could always just screw someone without the other competitor being aware too, which might be a way they'll use to work around Punk/Cena winning and taking the belt without anyone but HHH turning heel.


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

Comparing John Cena to heel Hogan is absurd.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Zaiko said:


> If they realize ADR just isn't over.... they do have the option of using him here at SS too somehow..


NO. NO NO NO NO NO.

NO


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

xGrAffitix said:


> Laaadies and gentlemeeen! Welcome to WWE Monday Night Raw, where heroes are heels and heels are heroes! Haha. That's basically what wrestling has come to now. It's not the 'Age of CM Punk' or anything like that. It's the age of the internet. That's the only thing fueling this feud right now is the internet. CM Punk, well known for his work in underground organizations and things of that sort, and well known by all of the media surfers here on the internet. They're his own personal propaganda. Now don't get me wrong, I love CM Punk. He's an outstanding athlete, and his mic work is in comparison to some of the greats, but! His fanbase is completely lacking in any genuine emotions. Cena inspired his 'children' fans, to never give up, no matter what. CM Punk teaches his fans to..Run their mouths? I find it funny that sooo many people are hating Cena more and more each day. Cena is the second favorite. As soon as CM Punk isn't around, they'll cheer him again. CM Punk is great! He does more than 5 moves! He's better than Cena! Oh my goodness he just shredded Cena on mic! Pffft. Can we get real for a moment? The only reason Cena is seen as the bad guy, is because of this very thing we're communicating on right now, and that's the internet. Without the internet, CM Punk and all of his action on ROH would be nothing. Without the internet, all of those reviewers and fans would still be scraping up information, unable to hold together their underground crowds. So I'll say this with pride, while I wear my 'Transvestite Wonder Woman' T-shirt. The only reason CM Punk is seen as the hero, is simply word of mouth. It's cool to hate Cena. It's a fad to hate Cena, but at the end of the day, guess who's gonna be there? Remember when everyone hated Hogan for the NWO, but couldn't stop cheering their heads off when he became HULKAMANIA once more? This situation sounds familiar, only difference is, CM Punk gets freedom on mic, so despite his Heel persona, he's seen as a hero. All of this open mic work might be good for business, but as soon as CM Punk is out of the picture, and all of the fans have driven Cena away, who's gonna be selling tickets? Zach Ryder? Lol.


You've got to be kidding me with this fucking brick of a post. :lmao


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Punk and Cena forced that crowd to take notice.

They literally resurrected them. 


Awesome ending, and they literally just sold the PPV.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

So best part about raw... Kevin fucking Steen. I marked out when I saw that sign.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This was definitely an entertaining Raw especially because of the ending.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

fuckin loved that. from punk telling off hhh and john l about the firings and the way cena said "Fuck You" to his haters.


----------



## xGrAffitix (Jan 8, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> You've got to be kidding me with this fucking brick of a post. :lmao


Try reading it. You might find it interesting. Just let me know when you're done cheering CM Punk because everyone else is. Lolol.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

[The_Game] said:


> I don't know, I cant remember a superstar turning face and then heel in such a short period of time. I dont really see Cena turning either. I suppose it will be based around HHH's heel turn then.


What you don't realise, is that CM Punk is a snake.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Morrison's gonna get released.

They've had those kind of feud-ending matches before.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

It's amazing what a 180 the crowd did in that final segment.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

[The_Game] said:


> I don't know, I cant remember a superstar turning face and then heel in such a short period of time. I dont really see Cena turning either. I suppose it will be based around HHH's heel turn then.


I'd say The Rock in 1998 gets an honorable mention.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Mediocre RAW, not bad but not outstanding (excluding the final promo). Everything was solid but there was no real atmosphere or tension until the last 15 minutes. Ziggler and A RI has the potential to be a nice long feud, which will go into NoC. But most importantly Punk and Cena. Another tremendous segment, thanks 10% to the Rock, 80% CM Punk, and 10% Cena. Although many people felt that the angle had fizzled out, this promo really brought it back. Either man could win, and Trips being involved just makes it even more unpredictable and that's great.


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

xGrAffitix said:


> Try reading it. You might find it interesting. Just let me know when you're done cheering CM Punk because everyone else is. Lolol.


John Cena nut hugging in disguise.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Not to discount Cena's fine work, but I'm _totally_ discounting Cena's fine work. Punk is the beginning and end of this story.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought that this was a very entertaining episode of Monday Night Raw. I've been interested in WWE for a while, but I'm REALLY interested as of late.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Great segment... Punk brought it, Cena retaliated and did a damned good job, and for a second I thought maybe he was going to get the last words in, but Punk came back and did a damned good job.

Cool stuff at the end!

HHH screwing Punk out of the title seems inevitable... Hope it does not come to that, and CM Punk wins clean some how. 

I wasn't going to buy Summerslam, I may now...

Anyone know if you can buy it online through WWE.com and how that is? Might not have a TV for the night.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

So glad I have this on DVR. Going to watch it again now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Epic promo is epic.

Cena was really good in it also, i am now officially stoked for SS.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Not to discount Cena's fine work, but I'm _totally_ discounting Cena's fine work. Punk is the beginning and end of this story.


I would say he's had his moments in the feud, but the smirking tonight annoyed the hell out of me. Of course they also worked themselves into a corner where Punk does need to win and walk out with the title, but I don't know if that's going to happen with both HHH and ADR hanging around.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> I thought that this was a very entertaining episode of Monday Night Raw. I've been interested in WWE for a while, but I'm REALLY interested these days.


I agree with that. I look forward to raw every monday now. I have watched wwe since I was a kid and I'm 27 now. I grew up on the attitude era and I haven't been anticipating raw like this in a long time. 

CM punk and cena have been epic. Obviously CM punk is gold period though but I will give cena where credit is due. But if it wasn't for punk raw would not be the same whatsoever


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Not to discount Cena's fine work, but I'm _totally_ discounting Cena's fine work. Punk is the beginning and end of this story.


Yeah, sorry, but I'm agreeing here. I could ramble on about how unappreciated Cena is for holding up his end here, but I'd fall asleep halfway through it. Punk is money lately, and IS this storyline. Ironically, Cena said it best- win, lose, or draw his future is certain. Punk has the spotlight.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I need someone to upload that last segment up so I can endlessly watch it over and over again. FAST!


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL at Jr saying on twitter "longer bouts at summerslam!"
Thats code for shit we have a half full half capable roster with no buildups or feuds


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I loved the part when John Cena made fun of you nerds. literally, laughing my ass off


----------



## CBRSP17573 (Jun 18, 2009)

Some comments:

Usually don't make comments, but just thought I'd throw these out there.

1) Alberto Del Rio's lack of any sort of heat is disappointing and the fact (I believe) they're still shoving him down our throats doesn't help at all.

2) I have no idea what R-Truth was talking about during his promo.

3) I really dug what Miz did tonight. I guess it was kind of eclipsed, but I'm impressed.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

This Raw was pretty wack outside the main event contract signing. Shout out to CM.Punk for the Curb reference I really think some of the writers/talent be lurking boards though, that was referenced on a couple sites I visit the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Twice in the past ten minutes or so I've seen two very egregious misuses of the word "literally". You fuckers really need to cut that out.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Banjo said:


> I loved the part when John Cena made fun of you nerds. literally, laughing my ass off


you must of been laughing at your own reflection like crazy then, huh?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

xGrAffitix said:


> Try reading it. You might find it interesting. Just let me know when you're done cheering CM Punk because everyone else is. Lolol.


Or you can try to use the return key. Rule one on any forum, make your statements short and to the point. Nobody wants to (and the majority won't) read a damn novel. :gun:


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

xGrAffitix said:


> Laaadies and gentlemeeen! Welcome to WWE Monday Night Raw, where heroes are heels and heels are heroes! Haha. That's basically what wrestling has come to now. It's not the 'Age of CM Punk' or anything like that. It's the age of the internet. That's the only thing fueling this feud right now is the internet. CM Punk, well known for his work in underground organizations and things of that sort, and well known by all of the media surfers here on the internet. They're his own personal propaganda. Now don't get me wrong, I love CM Punk. He's an outstanding athlete, and his mic work is in comparison to some of the greats, but! His fanbase is completely lacking in any genuine emotions. Cena inspired his 'children' fans, to never give up, no matter what. CM Punk teaches his fans to..Run their mouths? I find it funny that sooo many people are hating Cena more and more each day. Cena is the second favorite. As soon as CM Punk isn't around, they'll cheer him again. CM Punk is great! He does more than 5 moves! He's better than Cena! Oh my goodness he just shredded Cena on mic! Pffft. Can we get real for a moment? The only reason Cena is seen as the bad guy, is because of this very thing we're communicating on right now, and that's the internet. Without the internet, CM Punk and all of his action on ROH would be nothing. Without the internet, all of those reviewers and fans would still be scraping up information, unable to hold together their underground crowds. So I'll say this with pride, while I wear my 'Transvestite Wonder Woman' T-shirt. The only reason CM Punk is seen as the hero, is simply word of mouth. It's cool to hate Cena. It's a fad to hate Cena, but at the end of the day, guess who's gonna be there? Remember when everyone hated Hogan for the NWO, but couldn't stop cheering their heads off when he became HULKAMANIA once more? This situation sounds familiar, only difference is, CM Punk gets freedom on mic, so despite his Heel persona, he's seen as a hero. All of this open mic work might be good for business, but as soon as CM Punk is out of the picture, and all of the fans have driven Cena away, who's gonna be selling tickets? Zach Ryder? Lol.


You are obviously not very aware of Wrestling history, right? Cena called it absolutely right, he is the Hulk Hogan of today, And guess what happened to Hogan when he became stale in the mid 90's? A part of the audience didn't like him anymore! So he became a heel. That was way before the internet being so big, and who knows how people would have reacted to Hogan had he not turned and had stayed a babyface like Cena did. I am pretty sure the audience would have been split just the same. But with his heel turn Hogan became super-popular with the NWO-thing and many people who didn't like him before loved him after that. And in the it isn't about the internet. It is about booking!

Nonetheless, Cenas Promo was awesome today and he was right with everything he said. I still want him to become a heel at some point though, cause i think it could help other talent to step into the spotlight, but now seems not the time, with the WWE being so dependent on him. 

And I am sure Cena is reading this board here! (Or the one who wrote his promo)


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

AKM-95 said:


> This Raw was pretty wack outside the main event contract signing. Shout out to CM.Punk for the Curb reference I really think some of the writers/talent be lurking boards though, that was referenced on a couple sites I visit the past couple of weeks.


Punk said on Twitter that he's been calling Johnny Ace "Funkhouser" for years now.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

A Cena heel turn is possible. But even if WWE decides to turn him heel the moronic 5 year olds will still cheer for him regardless.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

ChazThrasher said:


> LOL at Jr saying on twitter "longer bouts at summerslam!"
> Thats code for shit we have a half full half capable roster with no buildups or feuds


Really? There might only be 4 matches at the moment but all 4 of those matches have a decent build up, what are you talking about. Even the divas match has a decent build up with Kelly attacking Beth tonight.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Alex Wright said:


> And I am sure Cena is reading this board here! (Or the one who wrote his promo)


I'm sure he is too. In fact, I found what account he's been using: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/122621-bboy.html


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Banjo said:


> I loved the part when John Cena made fun of you nerds. literally, laughing my ass off


yes, because I'm sure you're some fucking 6'4 football star.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mike` said:


> Really? There might only be 4 matches at the moment but all 4 of those matches have a decent build up, what are you talking about. Even the divas match has a decent build up with Kelly attacking Beth tonight.


Don't forget we have a C-Lo Green concert to look forward to, which right now is looking like it might be given a scary amount of time!


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

Banjo said:


> I loved the part when John Cena made fun of you nerds. literally, laughing my ass off


Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 4,978

Teh irony.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> yes, because I'm sure you're some fucking 6'4 football star.


?


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

wow IF only crowd was better that would have been the most brilliant thing ive seen as a wrestling fan. they shit all over cena in that, it was just a charachter assasination


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

youesay said:


> wow IF only crowd was better that would have been the most brilliant thing ive seen as a wrestling fan. they shit all over cena in that, it was just a charachter assasination


I think the older demo tried throughout the night... watching agani and I notice that they try to get things going but the rest is just not having it. It just shows that the wrestling thrives off one demographic the most and it isn't the kids and it isn't women. Shocking. I know.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Punk said on Twitter that he's been calling Johnny Ace "Funkhouser" for years now.


Hell nah.....Lol that makes even better, WWE just needs go ahead and let Funkhouser and Leon gust host a Raw or SD! so we can get that mirror confrontation....lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Banjo said:


> I loved the part when John Cena made fun of you nerds. literally, laughing my ass off


lol at this.

The last segment pretty much saved this Raw from being sub-par.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh man that nerd voice cena used( or whatever it was)
funny stuff.

Mediocre raw to great raw in 15 minutes

That easy folks


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I hope there aren't any more doubters after that segment, this angle is still incredible. Both Punk and Cena did it again tonight, make some fucking incredible television. Summerslam is going to be another great night.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That Del Rio/Punk match was good throughout... I say have Punk win and have that feud. I think Punk could get ADR over. They clicked.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Punk vs. Cena should keep going after SummerSlam, no matter who wins. This is the kind of rivalry that should end at Hell in a Cell


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok let's just cut to the chase here. 

I can only describe this in few words. Let's talk about last segment:

*EXCITED
*HATERS GONNA HATE
*GOLDMINE/REALITY ERA IS HERE
*ILLUSION WAS ALMOST COMPLETE BROKEN/WWE IS OUT OF THEIR DAMN MIND
*CONFUSED
*I'M JUST SCARED/
*NO WORDS










This...or is it now. You tell me after this post. I'm lost for words. Jaw dropper this is.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

meh show. truths promo was awesome. ending promo was good but nowhere near pre-mitb stuff. match will be great tho.


----------



## Blackmoon (Jun 27, 2011)

What was John Cena's first dream that he "couldn't hack" according to Punk? He mentioned him becoming a wrestler because he couldn't do something else. What was it acting or something?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Blackmoon said:


> What was John Cena's first dream that he "couldn't hack" according to Punk? He mentioned him becoming a wrestler because he couldn't do something else. What was it acting or something?


Bodybulding


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

google john cena and bodybuilding
for lulz


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

I wonder at everyone saying that the promo was the only good thing on Raw. What more do you people want?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Punk vs. Cena should keep going after SummerSlam, no matter who wins. This is the kind of rivalry that should end at Hell in a Cell


I agree.

This has been a very good storyline, no need to end it at Summerslam, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Really liked how they finally incorporated The Rock's Facebook response video. That shit was complete gold and I couldn't believe they were letting it go without using it on TV. Really great promo over all at the end of Raw.

Overall, pretty good show.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

I marked out for Cena referencing the five moves of doom


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk owned RAW and Cena owned the IWC (including me) tonight. Pretty simple.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Where are all the guys who said the angle was dead?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

anyone got that promo uploaded?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Winning™ said:


> Punk owned RAW and Cena owned the IWC (including me) tonight. Pretty simple.


I am starting to think Cena comes on here be we just don't know:shocked:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I am starting to think Cena comes on here be we just don't know:shocked:


He's obviously bboy


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Where are all the guys who said the angle was dead?


it isn't dead but it doesn't have half the hype/heat as before mitb. one good promo isn't curing that.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> He's obviously bboy


That would actually explain a lot...


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I finished my worked out and had to say the ending of Raw owned! 

CM punk owned Triple H its been a while since I laughed so hard (with the counter on the movie).

The Rock priceless once again 1+ against Cena.

This ending was pretty good I can't wait for SS!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Scott Mills said:


> anyone got that promo uploaded?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYP_FimoXaI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6-RLolj2_Y&feature=channel_video_title

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykOHGsLksxE&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Fantastic RAW. The ending was awesome. But one Quick Question is the Miz on the SS match card?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, it was fine. It went straight to DVD just like yours."

Hilarity.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Fantastic RAW. The ending was awesome. But one Quick Question is the Miz on the SS match card?


Nope.

Only matches on the card are Cena/Punk, Orton/Christian, Sheamus/Henry, and Beth/Kelly.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It'll be a Smackdown heavy Summerslam, methinks.


----------



## Gamer8 (Apr 26, 2008)

My movie went straight to DVD, just like yours! - CM Punk to HHH


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I've said it before and I'll say it again -- Cena's character is designed for us to hate him. He's meant for the kids to love him and us to hate him. It's not incompetence by the writers, it's all part of the act.

EDIT - Here's what I said back in June:



will94 said:


> I hope after tonight everyone realizes Cena's character is made to piss us off. Austin's in there slinging curse words and Cena comes in with the "jackwagon" and "Kentucky shotgun" lines. The material is designed to be appealing to the kids and awful to us.
> 
> They can play the "controversial" stuff up with the mixed reactions. and hes still the biggest star on the roster either way. It's all being done intentionally. I'm positive of it now.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

will94 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again -- Cena's character is designed for us to hate him. He's meant for the kids to love him and us to hate him. It's not incompetence by the writers, it's all part of the act.
> 
> EDIT - Here's what I said back in June:


Well the ratings are going down when he shows his face and wrestling is gettin less and less popular since he's the face of the WWE.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Gamer8 said:


> My movie went straight to DVD, just like yours! - CM Punk to HHH


HHH should have said something like "And that movie that went straight to DVD is about to go straight up your ass", lol.

Had a good laugh at Cena making fun of those internet nerds.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Pillzmayn said:


> Well the ratings are going down when he shows his face and wrestling is gettin less and less popular since he's the face of the WWE.


Wrestling has gotten less and less popular in general due to it's core audience growing out of it. It's no longer "mainstream cool" anymore. RAW's scoring lower ratings but still doing around the same viewership as it did back in the Attitude Era. Society changes, you can't actually blame that on a single performer.

Is Cena's character cheesy and pretty crappy? Yes. But it's meant to be that way.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> HHH should have said something like "And that movie that went straight to DVD is about to go straight up your ass", lol.


Fail. No offense. It was best Trips didn't say anything after that. 

Cena, is the fucking man. I love how he constantly owns his haters. Cena ftw.


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

Last segment was fantastic. Cena's comments on the IWC were coming close to Vince Russo territory, but if that's as close as they come to breaking kayfabe, then I'm OK with it.

I like that the Punk/Cena stuff seems like it's very cathartic for everyone involved. I honestly feel the stuff like Cena laughing during Punk's promos and the anger and intensity of Punk himself during those promos come from a very honest place in both men. 

Cena is probably past befuddled and just amused at the negative reactions he gets now: he can't work any harder than he has and he can't take back, nor should he want to, the events that put him in the place he now occupies in the company. His fate is decided as far as his relationship with certain sects of fans goes, so why not laugh about all of it? 

EDIT: Regarding the ratings: WWE would be pretty foolish to put too much stock in the television ratings for a PG-rated product who's flagship product with their flagship performer doesn't come on until 9:00 pm EST. I know things are different now culturally, but when I was young enough to be excited by guys like Cena, I had an 8:00 pm bedtime.
Punk obviously feels vindicated as his promos develop and the crowd becomes more vocally on his side, and his delivery becomes amazingly intense in response. He gets better the further he moves away from snarky and smartass and the closer he gets to bitter and pissed-off. 

I do wish however, regarding Cena's popularity with kids, that Punk would make it more of a point to bring up that most of these adult male fans that Cena and the WWE refuse to cater to, are the lifelong fans of the product. They were kids once to and they've stuck with the product through thick and thin. It's easy to sell things to kids, but kids are also fickle and most people who like wrestling as children are going to stray as they get older and more things compete for their attention, especially in an era where the WWE is intentionally pandering to kids and will become inherently uncool when kids get to an age where they don't want to be looked at as kids anymore. 

A big issue with the last month and a half since I've returned to the product, the roster is so appalling thin. There appear to be about 10 guys on either show that get any significant amount of television time. Either they need to go on a signing spree and start moving guy up to the main roster (a Punk-led WWE resistance movement would be a quick way to accomplish this) or they need to end the brand-extension stat. Having eight shows to build a match instead of four would really help, and if you have a functional roster of less than 50 guys, it should be more than manageable with two weekly shows.

The fact that there are only four matches booked right now for Summerslam makes me feel vaguely hopeful for my Punk/Cena broadway prediction. Feud is white hot now, and I'm not sure it needs to be given a definitive end quite yet. Although it would be kind of awesome if Triple H tried to screw Punk and he kept getting help from released dudes like Masters and DH Smith or new guys like 
Hero and Castagnoli. The idea of Punk in the ring, title in hand, with a ring full of wronged non-WWE guys would be pretty great.

EDIT: Regarding the ratings: WWE would be pretty foolish to put too much stock in the television ratings of PG-rated product who's flagship program with their flagship performer doesn't come on until 9:00 pm EST. I know things have changed culturally in 20 years, but when I was young enough to be excited by guys like Cena, I had an 8:00 pm bedtime.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Fail. No offense. It was best Trips didn't say anything after that.
> 
> Cena, is the fucking man. I love how he constantly owns his haters. Cena ftw.


It was funny when Cena brought up the 5 moves of doom and Punk called Johnny Ace "Funkman"


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cena mentioning the 5 moves of doom was great. Punk also owned HHH in that promo.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Dear God I hope Punk wins this Sunday.


Me too.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Raw was the exact opposite of last week in its structure. 

Last week's show was awesome start, take it or leave it middle, & weak finish. 

Here, it was kind of a take it or leave it show for the most part and then an AWESOME finish. Punk is the man. Plain & simple. 

Great finish made this Raw totally worth it.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

I think this will be like one of the good old PPV's where almost nothing of the undercard is announced. I expect a surprise match for the tag titles with Miz and Truth teaming up to win, and I see them interfering on Christian's behalf if the CC/RKO feud is continuing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just thought I would say, CMpunk vs Del Rio feud would be awesome. 2 great talents.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't really see how Cena owned his haters. Because a lot of the stuff said about him is true.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Once again another RAW with an awesome ending to make everyone forget that the rest of the show was poor lol. 

Great segment at the end but really it's annoying when you know who's going to win just about every match on the show. Whenever you see Bourne/Swagger/Kofi as a mystery opponent or whatever you know they have zero chance. Having Cena, Del Rio, etc. go over guys with no credibility gets no one over.

Cena calling out what we say doesn't really mean he owned us lol. He just grins as he gets owned when people are right and then talks about how he's there each and every week and all that jazz even though that's not the problem.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I don't really see how Cena owned his haters. *Because a lot of the stuff said about him is true.*


Like what exactly?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Only matches on the card are Cena/Punk, Orton/Christian, Sheamus/Henry, and Beth/Kelly.


Plus some filler matches I bet. I hate those.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Like what exactly?


He's the stalest character in wrestling and the cheesiest. He's corny as shit on the mic when he's trying to be entertaining. Pre TV-Y7 Cena owned.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

punk did GREAT

annnnnnnd CENA did GREAT as well


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Headliner said:


> I don't really see how Cena owned his haters. Because a lot of the stuff said about him is true.


He pretty much said "I could do all this shit you want me to and you'll still hate me. So I'll just keep doing what I'm doing right now and you can all fuck off and whine for all I care."

Like that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I enjoy how aware Cena's character is to how the crowd feels about him. Up until around this point I felt as if it was just being ignored overall. I thought it was a fun jab he had at the internet. I don't mind him. He has good matches against the right people and some entertaining feuds but overall he isn't the most consistent appealing person.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't see how anyone can't like Punk after that episode. Get on the bandwagon, fools.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I mark for:
-Punk
-Cena
-HHH
-Laurinaitis

Fuck the first 1 and a half hours of RAW I just want the main events now :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Scorpion said:


> Best contract signing ever? That was fucking amazing. Great job by all parties involved.
> 
> Scrilla, feud still dead to you?


died last week. all I saw was a 10 minute advertisement for Rock/Cena, Trips putting himself over, Cena talking me to sleep and Punk being epic. Punk will always be epic. Punk/Trips will probably be epic too, but I lost interest in Punk/Cena last week.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> He's the stalest character in wrestling and the cheesiest. He's corny as shit on the mic when he's trying to be entertaining. Pre TV-Y7 Cena owned.


He basically said that all of those people can "fuck off", he's fighting for the people that actually do give a damn about him, not who hate him. 

He's corny on the mic? Not one moment was he "corny" on the microphone tonight, he was spot on.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

scrilla said:


> died last week. all I saw was a 10 minute advertisement for Rock/Cena, Trips putting himself over, Cena talking me to sleep and Punk being epic. Punk will always be epic. Punk/Trips will probably be epic too, but I lost interest in Punk/Cena last week.


I almost lost interest in the fued last week as well, I could'nt care less about the WWE Championship situation.

Than I watched the contract signing, now I want to buy the PPV only for the match.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

will94 said:


> Wrestling has gotten less and less popular in general due to it's core audience growing out of it. It's no longer "mainstream cool" anymore. RAW's scoring lower ratings* but still doing around the same viewership as it did back in the Attitude Era.* Society changes, you can't actually blame that on a single performer.
> 
> Is Cena's character cheesy and pretty crappy? Yes. But it's meant to be that way.


LMAO


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, Cena bores me to death, and usually after his promos I feel sudden need to sit down to pee but tonight he was enjoyable. A complete departure from his typical "I LOVE THE TROOPS, I DELIVER BABIES AND WORK HARD FOR YOU!!!!! crap.. I'm actually HAPPY to see a different dynamic from this dude.

It's asinine to think otherwise. We've been bitching for years for Cena to change his act up a bit... He did and I can't complain about it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I honestly don't think that last week did enough to kill the feud but that's just my opinion. I guess it could see it differently through other people's opinions.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> LMAO


It was getting 3's for a bit of the AE.

Edit: fucking double post


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Therapy said:


> Yeah, Cena bores me to death, and usually after his promos I feel sudden need to sit down to pee but tonight he was enjoyable. A complete departure from his typical "I LOVE THE TROOPS, I DELIVER BABIES AND WORK HARD FOR YOU!!!!! crap.. I'm actually HAPPY to see a different dynamic from this dude.
> 
> It's asinine to think otherwise. We've been bitching for years for Cena to change his act up a bit... He did and I can't complain about it.


It was just one time..he'll be annoying again next week after they have him go over the hottest star in the industry.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sad shit when the Money in the Bank holder gets less reaction than Vladimir Kozlov did during his push.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Kinda lost interest last week, but then completely gained it back after tonight's contract signing. 

:lmao:lmao:lmao when triple h and punk were arguing over the chaperone stuff


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Pretty terrible Raw from my point of view. I was hoping WWE would step their game up with this Punk storyline but I have yet to see it happen.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

meh raw, liked the beginning but evertying else besides the contract signing was just okay.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

vanmunde said:


> Last segment was fantastic. Cena's comments on the IWC were coming close to Vince Russo territory, but if that's as close as they come to breaking kayfabe, then I'm OK with it.
> 
> I like that the Punk/Cena stuff seems like it's very cathartic for everyone involved. I honestly feel the stuff like Cena laughing during Punk's promos and the anger and intensity of Punk himself during those promos come from a very honest place in both men.
> 
> ...



Great post my man !


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I have no idea if this was posted yet or not (it probably was), but JR mentioned on his Twitter account right after Raw that he's glad to see a PPV with much longer matches, so it's possible that there are only going to be four or five at the PPV. I think that if the WWE was smart, they'd take a page out of the UFC's book and throw up two or three matches per PPV on the WWE Facebook page leading into the PPV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Revil Fox said:


> I have no idea if this was posted yet or not (it probably was), but JR mentioned on his Twitter account right after Raw that he's glad to see a PPV with much longer matches, so it's possible that there are only going to be four or five at the PPV. I think that if the WWE was smart, they'd take a page out of the UFC's book and throw up two or three matches per PPV on the WWE Facebook page leading into the PPV.


Meh, for the price the PPVs cost, I'd rather still see at least 6 matches on the card. With 6 or 7, the important matches still get plenty of time. Backlash '07 is a good example of that. Every match on the card got good time and it turned out very well.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

the contract signing segment was great IMO.


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

Revil Fox said:


> I have no idea if this was posted yet or not (it probably was), but JR mentioned on his Twitter account right after Raw that he's glad to see a PPV with much longer matches, so it's possible that there are only going to be four or five at the PPV. I think that if the WWE was smart, they'd take a page out of the UFC's book and throw up two or three matches per PPV on the WWE Facebook page leading into the PPV.


I agree with this. 

I also think that the top tier guys, by and large, should wrestle exclusively on PPV. There should be a filter system, where TV is largely second and third tier guys wrestling (with the midcard champion being the sort of de facto "television" champion) and the top guys build their matches with promos and angles, etc... It would increase the 'big fight' feel of PPV matches and wouldn't qualitatively damage the television shows in any real way (other than eliminating a bunch of squash mashes that are foregone conclusions anyway.) Additionally, having it set up so that certain people predominantly perform at certain levels would reduce everyone's workload and contribute the rosters overall health.

I'm not saying exceptions shouldn't ever be made. But I feel like I've seen a lot of John Cena these past few months in matches of little consequence, and he's the type of performer who's schtick would benefit from a measured level of exposure.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The contract signing was intense, great stuff. I love how both men are face and a heel. I also love how they are allowing these guys to just talk on the mic freely.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Not necessarily. *It's hardly a novel idea*, we've seen that sign before.



Pretty much guarantees its someone from here then.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, well, well. Now there's a fucking segment. I'm so laughing at practically everybody on this board yapping that the angle was over who just got a nice slap in the face courtesy of their boy CM Punk. I'm also laughing at those trying to save face by still insisting that they have ruined it. Silly people. But I'll get to that bit in a moment.

First let's talk about the rest of Raw. I have to say that I love the fact that we are getting more backstage segments and not just for the main storyline guys but for Truth and ADR etc. It's great and seriously needed to help the flow of the show and break up just an endless string of random jobber matches. I feel like once again they are making strides in the right direction however, things were still poorly executed at times. I have no idea what they are doing with JoMo. I don't even like the guy but Jesus Christ he has officially been buried lol. 

I enjoyed the Miz/Rey stuff and we actually have pretty big build for Raw next week with Rey facing the new champ in his hometown. Miz isn't on the card for SS which leads me to probably the biggest complaint of the night - where are the matches? We have what, 4 matches on the card? I'm expecting an influx of last minute additions on SD tbh. 

But now to the big stuff. Trips opening the show was all wonderful shades of grey lol. He's the face boss yet his ego is getting in the way. I loved how they had Trips and Cena arguing like that before his match, made the whole thing seems very real. Punk commenting on it and also the commentators too was great. Him now becoming the special ref adds another element of unpredictability to this already unreadable scenario. We know he doesn't like Punk and Punk doesn't like him. When Punk started insulting how WWE puts smiles on people's faces, Cena tried to step in as the company guy and tell Punk off. HHH is also a company guy but does he like Cena that much. Will he screw Punk and help Cena? Will he screw Cena and help Punk? Will he just call it down the middle? Will there be some sort of dodgy call that inadvertently screws one of them over? So many questions and anybody saying that this is predictable can just fuck right off. You have no idea what's going to happen. One line from Trips that stood out the most was, "Whatever happens in this match happens because I want it to," or something to that effect was a big indication that he might get hands on. Are they just teasing us or will he infact get involved?

As for the promo itself. It was just amazing to watch but I do have some mixed feelings. I feel that they are blurring the line a little too much here. It's one thing to throw out personal little jabs and insults but it's another to completely trample all over the line and that's what they did last night. And while it did draw a reaction, you'll notice that it drew a reaction form one type of fan - the older male smark fan. I don't want them to back themselves into a corner by alienating the rest of the fanbase with this thing who clearly had no fucking clue what the hell anybody was talking about.

Aside from that.....WOW lol. Just WOW. Punk was great, was owning people all around him and really lit a fire under those fans. He can't be praised enough for that tbh. But Cena, as expected, isn't getting near enough credit imo. He played his role perfectly and has done so throughout this whole thing tbh. I think that was a big sign that he isn't turning heel actually. He's happy with the fans he has while Punk has become the alternative. I really liked how after the initial little spar session with Punk, HHH just stood back and let them go. Him butting in would have really hindered things imo and he was right to just stay back and let Punk and Cena do their thing. The actual ending was great with Johnny Ace getting kicked and then HHH getting physically involved. The symbolism of Cena and HHH side by side in the ring while Punk is on the outside asking if the fix was in was just a perfect way to cap the whole thing off for me. Beautifully done.

I've been saying this for weeks but they are on the right track when it comes to the midcard. They are moving at a snail's pace and I'd like to see a bit more effort but the intention is there imo. One point of note is the fact that they put Punk in the holdover spot from Hour 1 to Hour 2. This will be the biggest indication of Punk's ratings drawing ability to date. Here we'll really see if he can hold people's interest without Vince, Cena, HHH or a microphone. If people stayed tuned in or viewership increased then it's a very good sign imo. If people tuned out then I think that's a strong indication that people are only interested when he's talking. 

Anyways, I've written a damn essay here lol. It was a pretty darn good show with an awesome finish. As if they didn't already, they have my money for Summerslam. WWE is unpredictable right now and it's wonderful.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn, totally forgot to time the commercials this week. I will try to remember next week. >20mins is a good guess.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Pretty terrible Raw from my point of view. I was hoping WWE would step their game up with this Punk storyline but I have yet to see it happen.*


You can't be serious? I suppose some people are never happy.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- Miz/Kofi was good
- Cena/Swagger & ADR/Punk were ok but liked the former a lil better.
- The first encounter between R-Truth/Morrison since Morrison's injury is done on the RAW before SS and the match only goes to 5 mins ?
I don't expect Morrison to remain in the WWE for long.
- Great segment between the 3, the fix may be in.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Kofi hate is unwarranted! Just because hes a face doesnt mean people should automatically hate him. I would understand if he didnt get a crowd reaction, like Del Rio, or couldnt wrestle, like A-Ry or Cena, or couldnt talk like JoMo, but he does all of those things well. He had an awesome match with miz, and usually puts on great matches.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a rather serious question... does anyone here think that grown men, over 21yo, wearing John Cena Tshirt and screaming rather than cheering for Punk are feminine?

Divas benefit more from RAW shows... besides being a more popular show, the commentary make proper calls and talk about Divas. In Smackdown, Cole just transform into a troll bashing everyone around. Think we'll be seeing Divas forming 2 camps... the sexy vs the strong. Maybe Vikki can go manage the Divas lol.

I think WWE also did a good job with the built-up of Summerslam.... the video segment about how MITB, HHH came about is great for those who didn't watch all the weeklies. 

Jomo can consider coming out in a spiderman suit the next time he faces Truth.

I watched that Rock segment before. But it is good they shared on WWE show.

Wahahahha... now we know who are those pajamas pee pants!!!!!!!!!!

Summerslam has just become more excited in this single segment, even Cena speaks his mind (that he has a WM match and Punk could lose it all). 

*London's riots could hit LA if the result ain't right, WWWYKI lol.*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

bme said:


> - Miz/Kofi was good
> - Cena/Swagger & ADR/Punk were ok but liked the former a lil better.
> - The first encounter between R-Truth/Morrison since Morrison's injury is done on the RAW before SS and the match only goes to 5 mins ?
> *I don't expect Morrison to remain in the WWE for long.*
> - Great segment between the 3, the fix may be in.


i was just thinking about this. i mean melina got fired and hes booked like shit. obviously he doesnt have much to be in the wwe for. plus i wouldnt mind him leaving either


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

That final segment was friggen awesome television. I'm still laughing at Cena's deadly accurate portrayal of the IWC, Punk's shoot on how Johnny Ace future endeavours people and the "straight to DVD" line on HHH. It is just so natural from Punk and Cena that it feels real. 

For those long wanting some answers from Cena about his character, you've now got your response as well. It's nice to get that heartfelt insight into how he feels about the negative reactions.

The rest of the show was solid. Miz/Kofi was a great TV match (would've been a nice boost if they put Kofi over though), Truth's backstage promo was hilarious and Morrison jobbed again. Happy days.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

rcc said:


> For those long wanting some answers from Cena about his character, you've now got your response as well. It's nice to get that heartfelt insight into how he feels about the negative reactions.


it wasnt heartfelt, it was speech of a man who is frustrated to the core of his soul, why?

because he got nothing to say back, he can just laugh and smile and act like a dump ass :gun:


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow Holly shit. I read all your posts people. Yes from the first one to the very last. I have to say after pumping pumping myself with 5 energy drinks and about 6 bowls of strong tea cups I felt like just have been taken meth and was going in 970 miles per hour before the final segment. It was worth reading since you guys had some good jokes running (except from always bashing Morrison for no reason).

Gosh darn it since I did not watch it on tv and online on youtube I was about 20 mins behind but it was ok as long as I could skip the commercials. Always worth it. 

So here it goes. 

One side of me screams. Bloody hell this was brilliant. Have not seen anything like this ever on wwe. First timer. I was thinking my heart would stop soon as soon as they began. Seriously one hit after other. I mean after Punk and the rock and everything you just become speechless. Like you say "this shit just became real" and it did. As soon as the dawn breaks the net will be buzzing. No I mean it's already started. CM will be more popular than the miz to get on shows but most likely he will just do radio shows which is good enough for me. 

It's good that haters finally stopped hating. Seriously that hating stuff became old. Punk warned you to listen and he told you you just don't know. And no one would imagined it would have went this way.

Especially them (even if edited) put the rock on. hahah nailed it and kept nailing it. 

Just one word= GOLD 

That is all.

Now the other part of me was scared. I mean McMahon never did this in his company. never went with realism and it was always best to remain in keyfabe no matter what.

Up until now. But now I think McMahon clearly lost all sight of being happy what he has. I mean this guys greed is just unbelievable. To go with his angle. His Pops is probably sniping him in from Hell/Heaven right now trying to hunt him down. This could pretty much ruin his company. Or damage it trmedously. And only to please the net?

If I never knew a crazy sunuvabitch it would be Vince. HAHAHAHAH.

This was not shooting keyfabe like many of you say. This was freaking butchering keyfabe completely. So wow just wow. As much as I love this stuff I hope it does not byte Vince in the long run. Just pure crazy and I dunno even what Punk had to do to get this one approved since blowing Vince off probably was not enough.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Figure4Leglock said:


> it wasnt heartfelt, it was speech of a man who is frustrated to the core of his soul, why?
> 
> because he got nothing to say back, he can just laugh and smile and act like a dump ass :gun:


When the Rock portion ended and the camera went to Cena's face, his face turned RED as fuck. He was mad as hell that he had to answer that after the crowd popped big for the Rock shitting on him. LOL.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Great RAW in my opinion. Really happy JR is back as when Cole goes off on one about himself again, JR just steps in and calls the god damn match.

Happy that Punk bought up the fact that Masters worked his ass off and is now fired, too. Looking forward to SummerSlam.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Good segment at the end. Definitely looking forward to the match at Summerslam. And the rest of RAW was good too. Midcard getting build. Divas getting build. No real complaints tbh.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Really good RAW I thought, The final segment was brilliant as was Miz/Kofi and the Riley/Dolph feud progressing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Triple H's promo was boring, but I do like the special ref announcement. Should be interesting to see what happens. I'm fully anticipating a screw job, but not sure who HHH screws. Does he:

1) Screw Cena
2) Screw Punk
3) Screw both the guys and declare himself the champion, which would piss everyone off and tbh fuck with this whole storyline unless they want Punk to exploit HHH as a really corrupt boss. I can honestly see this happening as NOBODY is expecting it (from what I've seen from posts, though that hasn't been a lot), it would really shake things up, and from all angles it does make sense to happen in some light if the want HHH to turn heel. As long as he doesn't take the spotlight with the title and Punk still remains "The Guy", already solidified into the upper main event but being built to be the number 1 guy for the company, it'll all be good.

He could also call it right down the middle, but that would be anti-climatic. Even if Punk won, which I'd be ecstatic about, I'd still feel like something more should.

As far as the last promo goes, Punk owned it... and that's not really enough credit. He ripped apart HHH, Cena, Johnny Ace, and even Rock a little bit with his recent antics against Cena. All the steam the angle lost last week is back in full effect. Punk has been the best mic worker in the company since Jericho left, but he's now starting to show just how far up he is from the rest of the pack. He leaves everyone else in a shitload of dust. Everything he says has meaning, and while I'm sure kids and maybe even some casuals aren't really following everything Punk says, kids will tune in to see their heroes Cena and Mysterio regardless of what the angle is, and only care about them, and casuals... well... they'll still watch the whole show, because the quality of the whole show hasn't really been different in a long while, and I'm sure if they were going to stop watching, they'd have done it by now.

Cena deserves credit, he probably did his best job on the mic in his last few lines than in a long time, but the thing is Punk just ripped shit up it wasn't even fair for Cena. Cena's a good mic worker but Punk is leaps and bounds better, and tonight showed when Punk (seemingly) and Cena (seemingly) gave it their all. So yeah, Punk is getting a lot more credit because he deserves it, but Cena does deserve mention for making the segment as good as it was.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

EBboy™;10110498 said:


> 3) Screw both the guys and declare himself the champion, which would piss everyone off and tbh fuck with this whole storyline unless they want Punk to exploit HHH as a really corrupt boss. I can honestly see this happening as NOBODY is expecting it (from what I've seen from posts, though that hasn't been a lot), it would really shake things up, and from all angles it does make sense to happen in some light if the want HHH to turn heel. As long as he doesn't take the spotlight with the title and Punk still remains "The Guy", already solidified into the upper main event but being built to be the number 1 guy for the company, it'll all be good.


Thats exactly what i have thought all along. would be be very Hunter Hurst-Helmsley like :gun:


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

evoked21 said:


> I have a rather serious question... does anyone here think that grown men, over 21yo, wearing John Cena Tshirt and screaming rather than cheering for Punk are feminine?


*So if a guy cheers for Cena he's feminine but if he cheers for Punk then it's ok?*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks cena character got murdered last night by cm punk and the rock?
Cena made some couple of good points in the beginning but then he went back to the superman babyface mode again, punk started shooting in every direction getting louder and louder pops.
Right now WWE = Punk, Taking the title away from him would be shooting themselves in the foot.

Raw as a whole was a good show, it had good segments and wrestling.
Definitely going to check out summerslam.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The opening promo was dull, HHH just took 5+ minutes to blow in his own whistle, he could have said that when the Raw was over, final scene after the mess in the ring, Hunter takes the mic and says sth like: "To make sure this doesnt happen, Ill add another perk to the match - Me as Spec Ref". That there would get a much better reaction, than the intro promo, and people wouldn't say "oh hes opening the show again"

Anyways a great go home Raw, can't wait for Summerslam, ordered it this morning. That makes it 2 in a row after MITB (before that it was WM).
Looks like a decent card:
Cena - Punk should be amazing
Orton - Christian the (hopefully) final chapter
Divas match (finally intriguing one)
Sheamus - Henry

Thats 4 great matches, and I dont know the rest of the card. Only boring one is JoMo - Truth, that match seems just another step in burying John.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Now I wonder, where's that guy who thought the angle was over?


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

punk needs to get SCREWED at summerslam. it will be better in long run.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

youesay said:


> punk needs to get SCREWED at summerslam. it will be better in long run.


Well it would be better than Cena just winning clean.

But people will moan about it, you watch.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

It was a decent Raw overall.


----------



## =Dan= (Jun 11, 2006)

I thought it was a good Raw overall, The ending promo was amazing


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

What do you do after you just watched raw and have nothing to do? I rewatched the last segment on HD.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

It was a great RAW, and not just because of the ending segment. In fact, I'm really loving the way the WWE is improving their product from top to bottom, on BOTH shows. How? BY MAKING STORYLINES AND FEUDS INTERESTING.

I actually care about more than just the main event feud for the first time in a long time.

I care about seeing Shaemus kicking Mark Henry's ass.
I care about whats gonna happen with a desperate Christian and a psychotic Orton.
I care about what's gonna happen with the R-Truth, Miz & Mysterio from here on.
I care about where the Divas division is heading.
I care about Riley vs. Ziggler and how the US title picture will play out.
I care about Punk/Cena/HHH/Rock, for obvious reasons.

I think we are finally starting to see some overall progress and consistent quality for the shows. Now if only the WWE would do something with the awful tag team division...


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

CMIsaac said:


> It was a great RAW, and not just because of the ending segment. In fact, I'm really loving the way the WWE is improving their product from top to bottom, on BOTH shows. How? BY MAKING STORYLINES AND FEUDS INTERESTING.
> 
> I actually care about more than just the main event feud for the first time in a long time.
> 
> ...


Agree here buddy. What now counts as an average Raw these weeks would've been a good one a few months ago, and that's a good sign. Yes, the Summer of Punk v2.0 is really driving things through with the whole Punk/Cena/HHH angle with a side plate of Mr McMahon, we have other angles that are generating interest. Good stuff.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

CMIsaac said:


> It was a great RAW, and not just because of the ending segment. In fact, I'm really loving the way the WWE is improving their product from top to bottom, on BOTH shows. How? BY MAKING STORYLINES AND FEUDS INTERESTING.
> 
> I actually care about more than just the main event feud for the first time in a long time.
> 
> ...


Yep.. This..


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

So true! There's stuff to look forward to from top to bottom now. Well done WWE.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Beth Phoenixs cleavage was worth watching. Awesome to see The Rock too.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Cena taking the piss out of the IWC was hilarious.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Someone explain the JoMo Truth situation for me??? They have been building this for 4 months.. and then the 'blow off' is a 5 minute squash match on Raw??

What's with that? Are they burying Morrison because of the backstage shit with his lady friend?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Someone explain the JoMo Truth situation for me??? They have been building this for 4 months.. and then the 'blow off' is a 5 minute squash match on Raw??
> 
> What's with that? Are they burying Morrison because of the backstage shit with his lady friend?


They are probably jobbing him out for what he did to Trish Stratus. Also he's probably unhappy about Melina.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> They are probably jobbing him out for what he did to Trish Stratus. Also he's probably unhappy about Melina.


I'm sure he was upset. I'm thinking he probably spoke out and is being punished for it


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Really good RAW, convinced me to buy Summerslam. I'm very interested with the HHH as referee dynamic, it adds that something that this match needed to differentiate it from the MiTB classic. 

As someone said already, WWE has stepped it up by building feuds throughout the card not just in the main event. There's been an improvement in that respect but there's still a long way to go as the likes of Kofi, Swagger and ADR remain directionless. And I'm not enjoying the Riley/Ziggler feud, I cringed at Riley's joke about Vickie's breath, but I think these guys could have good matches together so I'll hold out for that. 

The final segment was gold, a real kickstart that the angle needed. For now, Thank you WWE for another very enjoyable RAW.
And I'm looking forward to Christian's announcement on SD.

EDIT: Rewatched the final segment. All I can say is wow. I loved how Cena threw how much pressure was on Punk at him, recognising that whatever happens at SS his place at the top of the food chain is secured but for Punk it means so much more. Thats just one highlight that comes to mind from a whole myriad of brilliant moments during the segment, from both guys. This feud will be looked back on as one of the very best as long as WWE dont seriously fuck it up at Summerslam/post SS.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

As soon as i heard HHH say he was going to be the special guest referee, first thing hit me was screwing Punk out of the match and after everything that happened and the ending i still see it that way after all the things Punk has said about HHH and Steph and doing that will only push Punk on more and doing it this way i think it would be a loooooot more!

Bring on SummerSlam but i get the feeling it Cena wins clean then it will just go back to 'same old same old'


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

One of the interesting changes in RAW and it was highlighted last night was the increased level of the in ring mics to hear the interaction.

Obviously kayfabe but I loved the production after the initial segment when Cena came to the ring. Hear the chit chat between them was presented in a way where you felt like you really weren't supposed to be hearing this. It's a nice added dimension to the promos and ring interaction.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I got somewhat of a heelish vibe from Cena when he was telling Punk that HE needed this match. Maybe I'm reading more into it then I need to, but I definitely got this corporate, braggadocios feeling from him basically telling Punk that his spot is secure, no matter what. I really love that they're continuing to throw curveballs though, and I'm genuinely excited for the next turn in the angle.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums (Apr 5, 2011)

After hearing Cena in this ending promo this week, I think that the heel turn that many people on this forum would love to see has gone far, far away. He didn't make it sound as if he was planning on changing the way he (or his character) is anytime soon, so yeah, unless he really is a phony, Cena's not going to turn, I believe.

Decent show in general, like most people on these forums, I'm excited for Summerslam, not quite as excited as for MITB but excited nonetheless.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I got somewhat of a heelish vibe from Cena when he was telling Punk that HE needed this match. Maybe I'm reading more into it then I need to, but I definitely got this corporate, braggadocios feeling from him basically telling Punk that his spot is secure, no matter what. I really love that they're continuing to throw curveballs though, and I'm genuinely excited for the next turn in the angle.


John Cena has been a smart ass and a walking contradiction for a long time...let's not forget how he went back on his word in that Nexus storyline. Cena=PHONY.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> John Cena has been a smart ass and a walking contradiction for a long time...let's not forget how he went back on his word in that Nexus storyline. Cena=PHONY.


The irony of a Dwayne fan criticizing John Cena going back on his word.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> The irony of a Dwayne fan criticizing John Cena going back on his word.


What word was that?

He said he would never leave us. Come on now, you're over 8 right. I'm pretty sure you're old enough to understand that he didn't resign a contract with the WWE to be a full time employee.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

Great promo work by everybody involved in the final angle last night.

But the Rock's video promo was just tremendous.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

I should probably facepalm myself for not believing that they could put that Rock video on TV. 

Now another thing to note is how funny it actually was when cena said something like now since we are done with the fun part we might as well do something boring and very predictable like beating each other up before the PPV. 

Hahah it was so hilarious how they nailed kayfabe to the coffin with that. Made it look like a joke since that's what it is. 

We know what will happen anyways. They did not do that because they had to but they did it to mock the whole thing. I really marked out on that last part.


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

My thoughts are that the powers that be dont really dont know what to do with Punk, and his direction. He is absolutely manhandling HHH and Cena on the mic.. just plain making them look silly. Do they tone him down a bit?-NO Turn him heel?-NO, that cant work either. If he doesnt win at summerslam, their may in fact be a riot- especially if Cena wins cleanly. The easy idea here is to have a screwjob- but that seems obvious. He could win cleanly, but then what for Cena?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Jaxonya said:


> My thoughts are that the powers that be dont really dont know what to do with Punk, and his direction. He is absolutely manhandling HHH and Cena on the mic.. just plain making them look silly. Do they tone him down a bit?-NO Turn him heel?-NO, that cant work either. If he doesnt win at summerslam, their may in fact be a riot- especially if Cena wins cleanly. The easy idea here is to have a screwjob- but that seems obvious. He could win cleanly, but then what for Cena?


That's whats great about it is the uncertainty. 

Anything besides a clean Cena win sounds great to me


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I know I'm a bit late but :

An Okay RAW made GREAT by the Ending Segment.

2 Things I want to point out.

1.) *CM PUNK IS GOD!!! *

End of story. I was so pumped that he mentioned Chris Masters who DID NOT deserve to get "future endeavored" out of the WWE Performers recently released. That was bullshit on WWE's part. Good for Punk to call them out on that.

His other stuff(The ice cream bar comment, the direct-to-video comment toward HHH, bringing up the Rock's facebook video, etc.) was absolutely incredible. 

Yeah it was nice to hear Cena actually acknowledge the IWC but let's face it...it was LONG overdue. 


2.) *R-TRUTH IS ABSOLUTELY "KILLINGS" IT ON THE MIC!* (see what I did there?) 

His backstage Promo on what he will do to JoMO and Spiders was PURE GOLD(as usual). Also, his question regarding the disparity between Hotdog packs and Hotdog bun packs was hilarious(and actually a pretty valid question, too). 


As far as his match with Morrison goes : 

*[email protected] MORRISON!!!!* 

Every JoMo fan was on my case on how Truth was going to job to Morrison at SummerSlam when he returned and what happens? The Raw before SS, *TRUTH BEATS HIM *CLEANLY*!!* :lmao :lmao :lmao

I wouldn't be shocked if this is a sign that JoMo might be "future endeavored" as well. I'm so friggin' happy that Truth didn't have to Job to him on PPV but instead beat him cleanly. Only thing that irritates me is the Announcers don't actually know Truth's Finisher. But then I remember that the announcers suck(and JR, as much as I like the guy, is senile). 

Oh well..All that said :

TRUTH JUST SQUASHED HIM A SPYDAH! A Spydah named John Morrison who *JUST GOT GOT!!*


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> That's whats great about it is the uncertainty.
> 
> Anything besides a clean Cena win sounds great to me


yeah im all for the chaos. I hate knowing beforehand how something is gonna go down.. I just tend to overthink it all, which is exactly what they are wanting- so, bravo WWE.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Two things that I forgot to mention last night:

- Has there EVER been anyone who was as better as a Heel than a Face than R-Truth?

- Has there ever been a storyline/feud with better promos than Cena/Punk/Vince/HHH? Seriously, did the Austin/Vince promos even touch this?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I missed the first hour of RAW. Can't believe that Morrison jobbed to Truth cleanly though. But that promo at the end was very powerful. Again, they brought up real life issues and I'm still shock that they are allowing it to be heard on TV. Cena even brought up his "5 moves of doom" and addresses the possibility of a heel turn. Good stuff. Both shined on the mic and this angle is just making people confused on who's the heel and the face. I'm just going with this ride and hope it continues to entertain.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

So, i'm guessing that from last night Dolph and Vickie are no-more?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL I kinda got this feeling yesterday that Cena and HHH where complete underdogs and if casuals knew everything that we know here I think they both would be digging their own graves.

LOL the more they tried to bury Punk the more they burred themselves. And both jumping on punk made them look like bullies. Especially HHH. Tripple H is sucha heel. It's incredible how casuals can't see that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Now that Summerslam this Sunday, what is the overall opinion in this forum on what MUST go down between Cena and Punk, not what you want to happen for Punk to keep his momentum and transition this to bigger things for him. What MUST happen? I wjust want to know just in case the wrong decision gets made and the forum explodes.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

chronoxiong said:


> Can't believe that Morrison jobbed to Truth cleanly though.


Why can't you? 

It's obvious that the WWE views JoMo the same way many of us view him and that's :

Future Endeavored. :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that press conference was killer! between punks whole spiel about the recently deavored, and mocking the typical press conference at the beginning, then cena going in on the iwc, it was compelling as hell. raw wasn't so good besides that, but i was entertained by truths little backstage promo, and beth did some cool spots, like dragging eve to the ring with one arm, and the picking her up by the hair toss. i'm intrigued to see her and natalya team up, and then to see the unavoidable feud between them. only ziggler riley got fast forwarded. was too bad rey got hurt, because he always delivers good matches, but kofi and miz actually had the match of the night. punk del rio and truth morrision were just ok.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

chico, it wasn't a Press Conference. It was a Contract-Signing.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

um... oops. u know what i meant though


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Yeah I do. To me, as you may have read, it was an okay RAW. The CM PUNK/Cena/HHH(with his Laurenitis goon) segment elevated that to just barely in the "GREAT" realm.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

So, I got home last night just in time for the Punk/Cena contract signing, and that was definitely the most interesting contract signing I've ever seen.

I'm not the biggest fan of HHH being the referee for the match cause it seems to inherently point to a screwjob (and making the storyline more about HHH than Punk), I suppose of screwjob hypothetically extends the feud and adds to the drama, blah, blah, blah.
I also heard that Punk and Cena called out HHH getting involved in their match as BS, which is good cause it point out my issue with HHH being involved.

Kinda surprise that the WWE so blatantly trolled the IWC with all of the insider references, especially with Cena calling out the 5 moves of doom/workrate critiques.
I figured they thought they were "above that" it all, but it did add more depth to Cena's place in the angle, which I was annoyed about last week cause I thought they (wrongly) had him leeching off Punk's rebel rhetoric too much.
This was a smart way to play up some animosity between Punk and Cena, as opposed to Punk and HHH, which seemed more of the story last week.
Playing the Rock's clip was funny but Punk calling him out for being a phony was even better.

Punk is really amazing and has such natural command of the mic, he really reminds me of Jericho in how he can will the fans to care about a segment.

Cena was actually pretty good as well, he had some good lines and the "You could be a one-hit wonder" part was a great kayfabe/shoot sell for the ppv and it completely called out the anxiety the IWC has about Punk getting screwed in the angle.

And finally, it's nice to see how my theory of the "last segment=Raw sux/rox!" to the IWC is working out.
No matter what happened the rest of the show, the WWE saved the best segment for the end of the show, and this week, it was great and I've seen waayyyyy less bitching about how "OMGZ, they blew they angle!!" today than last week.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

For the first time in forever I say.

WWE surprise me.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Belladonna29 said:


> So, I got home last night just in time for the Punk/Cena contract signing,




Be sure to also search online to find the R-Truth promo and his match against Mr. Future-Endeavored(John Morrison). Pure Hilarity.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Punk mocking the typical contract signing and asking Cena if they should 'just cut to the chase, flip over the table and start beating each other up' was classic


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

I think them talking about what will happen has happened before but it's just that it was overall so funny delivered made it an instant classic.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Be sure to also search online to find the R-Truth promo and his match against Mr. Future-Endeavored(John Morrison). Pure Hilarity.


Just saw it. Truth is doing a admirable job being "crazy". Also, I relate to hating spiders because they're ugly and quiet and randomly drop down in front of your face when your 8 years old and make you fall down the basement stairs (I added the last part...I really do hate them :flip)


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I thought it was a pretty solid RAW


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Good RAW IMO...


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe this was already discussed, but did it seem like Cena had no clue what to say, and was completely out shined by CM Punk last night during the contract extension? Seriously, the whole time Cena spoke it felt as though he hadn't prepared, or was extremely nervous going up against "The Best in the World". I don't mean that in a "kayfabe" way either. I was shocked at how awful Cena made that all feel. It was CM Punk who carried that whole segment, and it seemed to me like Johnny Boy was out of his league. Not Cena hating here, but last night was bad for him.:no:


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Punk is the FUCKING...MAN.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm looking forward to:

danielson vs barrett
christian vs orton
cena vs punk
morrison vs r-truth

are they gonna do something with del rio?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> I'm looking forward to:
> 
> danielson vs barrett
> christian vs orton
> ...


Cashing in maybe? It's a bit TOO predictable, with him being in no match at all, but then again, I'm sure WWE will be expect us to notice this. It's going to be a double swerve!


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

With all due respect to John Cena, Milli Vanilli had FIVE top ten hits in the U.S.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> I'm looking forward to:
> 
> danielson vs barrett
> christian vs orton
> ...


You can scratch that off the list considering they just gave away the Match for free. lol.


And Morrison's contract is up in a few months, too. LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!







vanmunde said:


> With all due respect to John Cena, Milli Vanilli had FIVE top ten hits in the U.S.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This might have already been said, but did anybody else notice that Punk had the title that Cena won, and Cena had the official belt? What's up with that?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

WAGG said:


> This might have already been said, but did anybody else notice that Punk had the title that Cena won, and Cena had the official belt? What's up with that?


It's a clue as to what will happen on Sunday perhaps.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Cena's IWC/Comic Book Guy impersonation = This episode of RAW.

Excelsior!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> It's a clue as to what will happen on Sunday perhaps.


They are just trolling...

At summerslam either cm punk finally rises as the face of the company or WWE gives us the ultimate kick in the balls and shove superman cena down our throats.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> They are just trolling...
> 
> At summerslam either cm punk finally rises as the face of the company or WWE gives us the ultimate kick in the balls and shove superman cena down our throats.


I personally don't think it's as black and white as that.

If Punk loses on Sunday due to either HHH turning heel or accidently costing him the title then I'm fine with it as I'm looking forward to seeing a HHH-Punk fued.

Now on the other hand if Cena beats Punk cleanly then i'd be pissed off.

But I don't think that will happen.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I feel like if Punk loses, there's gonna be riots and boycotts. Hahaha people are actually gonna take it that seriously.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> I feel like if Punk loses, there's gonna be riots and boycotts. Hahaha people are actually gonna take it that seriously.


Well that's silly then because they need to follow it through.

He has to lose sometimes.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well that's silly then because they need to follow it through.
> 
> He has to lose sometimes.


Top faces don't lose cleanly. Punk is becoming a top face. 

Cena winning clean over Punk would be awful


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Marked for Cena ranting about how he could improve himself, most of what he said is down the creative anyway.

Not even sure if the Punk/HHH thing about the straight to DVD thing was in the script, they interrupted each other and HHH looked pissed.

Lost my love for this story now though so I'm not too bothered about SS, although I want Punk to win cleanly. HHH will fuck shit up though anyway.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Top faces don't lose cleanly. Punk is becoming a top face.
> 
> Cena winning clean over Punk would be awful


I agree.

I'm talking about people who think Punk shouldn't lose at all.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

just realized johnny ace is fucking tall


----------

